# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Libert, j'cris ton nom

## Hew

Thme un peu rcurrent en ce moment, mais en lisant ceci ce matin : 32 signs...
j'ai bien ri en voyant que Nicolas Sarkozy avec son dsir de contrler internet encore plus tait list en numro 1 de menaces anti libert...  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Je ne sais pas si tu as suivi les dbats sur la HADOPI, mais l'ignorance crasse d'une bonne partie de nos dputs sur les sujets sur lesquels ils dcident explique beaucoup de choses sur les dernires lois en matire d'internet.


PS : Oui, les citoyens "lambda" ne sont pas plus comptents que leurs lus, mais si ils lisent un dput (ou autre), ils lui donnent mandat pour qu'il se renseigne sur le sujet et vote en sachant ce pour quoi il vote.

----------


## pmithrandir

Merci pour l'article.

Comme le montre si bien l'auteur, guid par la peur nous descendons progressivement vers une paranoa liberticide.

Et en alimentant cette peur, nos politiques se donne en fait plus de pouvoir, avec notre bndiction.

Comme le montre la fiction dans star wars, les dictature ont toujours commences par des applaudissements enthousiastes !!!

----------


## ManusDei

Les -1  Hew et moi c'est cool (mme si je prfre les +1, mais a doit tre facile  comprendre  ::mrgreen:: ), mais savoir pourquoi vous tes pas d'accord c'est mieux.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Les -1  Hew et moi c'est cool (mme si je prfre les +1, mais a doit tre facile  comprendre )


C'est un virus qui traine sur le forum ...  ::mrgreen:: 




> mais savoir pourquoi vous tes pas d'accord c'est mieux.


100 % d'accord avec toi. C'tait le sens d'une de mes questions sur le forum "Evolution du forum" par rapport a ces notes sur les discussions, et je crois n'avoir rcolt que des -1, d'ailleurs.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Hew

> Je ne sais pas si tu as suivi les dbats sur la HADOPI, mais l'ignorance crasse d'une bonne partie de nos dputs...


Si si, j'ai suivi et j'ai bien ri (un peu jaune parfois, c'est vrai).
A l'epoque je voyais ca comme : "Internet on ne comprend pas comment ca marche, on ne saura jamais s'en servir (parce qu'on est trop vieux et qu'on ne veut pas apprendre) alors on va regulariser un max".
Je pense qu'en fait nos elus ont peur, c'est un bon signe.

On vit dans un drole de monde.  ::aie::

----------


## Acropole

Parler de LA Libert sans dfinition ne mne qu' une illusion. La libert n'est qu'un assemblage dont les pices sont LES liberts dfinies par les lois. Lois qui se comptent par centaines (voir milliers), votes  une poque par certaines personnes et qui auraient t vot plus ou moins diffremment  d'autres poques par d'autres personnes (voir par les mmes personnes). Ces lois qui restreignent la libert en dfinissant les liberts et les interdits sont variables en fonction de l'poque, du pays, de l'idologie politique, de la situation sur le sujet trait etc.
Je m'tonne que dans un pays soit disant dmocratique dans lequel on aurait la libert d'opinion politique on ai aussi frquemment des commentaires dsignant les divergences d'opinions et de raisons comme des tares voire des crimes.
Il semblerait qu'il ne reste de la dmocratie que le systme en place, mais qu'elle soit morte dans les esprits (si tant est qu'elle y soit jamais ne).

----------


## Jipt

> (...) 100 % d'accord avec toi. C'tait le sens d'une de mes questions sur le forum "Evolution du forum" par rapport a ces notes sur les discussions, et je crois n'avoir rcolt que des -1, d'ailleurs.


Moi aussi !
Suis descendu  -14, juste pour vouloir savoir pourquoi !  ::cry::

----------


## Sunchaser

Chut ! Chut ! Tais toi ! a empire, a descends encore ! ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kreepz

Je pense qu'on a encore pas mal de liberts sur internet par rapport  d'autres pays du monde, tel que la Chine, qui elle n'a aucune libert sur internet.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Merci pour l'article.
> 
> Comme le montre si bien l'auteur, guid par la peur nous descendons progressivement vers une paranoa liberticide.
> 
> Et en alimentant cette peur, nos politiques se donne en fait plus de pouvoir, avec notre bndiction.
> 
> Comme le montre la fiction dans star wars, les dictature ont toujours commences par des applaudissements enthousiastes !!!


Je ne suis pas sr qu'on y gagne  prsager des intentions de nos gouvernants.

Il est probable qu'ils craignent rellement que la technologie, en plus de remettre en cause certaines de leurs certitudes (proprit intellectuelle entre autres) et autres ides que beaucoup d'entre nous partageons (diffrents droits du citoyen), ne les prive de tout moyen d'action face  certains phnomnes comme le terrorisme mais aussi les trafics en tout genre, la prostitution etc.. (Encore une phrase beaucoup trop longue...)

En un sens, je les comprend mme si nous sommes d'accord sur le fait que les solutions apportes ne sont pas toujours adaptes (incohrentes et/ou inefficaces).

Avez-vous des propositions  leur opposer pour que les lois (qui sont l pour nous protger) soient respectes ?

A vrai dire, je crains bien moins le pouvoir que son absence (flagrante ces dernires dcennies).

----------


## ManusDei

> Il est probable qu'ils craignent rellement que la technologie, en plus de remettre en cause certaines de leurs certitudes (proprit intellectuelle entre autres) et autres ides que beaucoup d'entre nous partageons (diffrents droits du citoyen), ne les prive de tout moyen d'action face  certains phnomnes comme le terrorisme mais aussi les trafics en tout genre, la prostitution etc.. (Encore une phrase beaucoup trop longue...)


Ils ont tout  fait raison de le craindre, car c'est possible.
Sauf que les solutions qu'ils soutiennent, sont non seulement inutiles, mais en plus contre-productives.

Et leur incomptence sur le sujet pourrait finir par nous coter cher, un jour, si on continue encore longtemps dans la mme veine.

----------


## mortapa

> Parler de LA Libert sans dfinition ne mne qu' une illusion. La libert n'est qu'un assemblage dont les pices sont LES liberts dfinies par les lois. Lois qui se comptent par centaines (voir milliers), votes  une poque par certaines personnes et qui auraient t vot plus ou moins diffremment  d'autres poques par d'autres personnes (voir par les mmes personnes). Ces lois qui restreignent la libert en dfinissant les liberts et les interdits sont variables en fonction de l'poque, du pays, de l'idologie politique, de la situation sur le sujet trait etc.


Pas de gouvernement, l'ducation suffit. (citation de je sais plus qui).
Selon moi la dfinition que tu exposes n'est pas celle de la libert, la grande majorit des lois restreigne notre libert.




> Il semblerait qu'il ne reste de la dmocratie que le systme en place, mais qu'elle soit morte dans les esprits *(si tant est qu'elle y soit jamais ne)*.


hh  ::ccool::  vive les ploutocraties  ::roll::

----------


## juvamine

> Pas de gouvernement, l'ducation suffit. (citation de je sais plus qui).
> Selon moi la dfinition que tu exposes n'est pas celle de la libert, la grande majorit des lois restreigne notre libert.


Le problme est que la libert doit s'arreter l o commence celle des autres. Cette ide ant trs subjective pour chacun d'entre nous. Il faut que quelqu'un "au dessus" dfinisse cette libert.

Donc une loi va restreindre ta libert, mais dans le mme temps augmenter sensiblement celle d'un autre.
Et un autre jour ce sera l'inverse.

----------


## mortapa

C'est pour a qu'il faut valoriser l'ducation pour que l'homme deviennent enfin sage et puisse s'abroger de la perversit des systmes hirarchique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est pour a qu'il faut valoriser l'ducation pour que l'homme deviennent enfin sage et puisse s'abroger de la perversit des systmes hirarchique.


Trop. D'ailleurs, si Mortapa avait ouvert un bouquin d'tiologie, il serait au courant que les systmes hirarchiques ont aussi exist chez les anctres de l'homme et ne sont pas propres  la socit actuelle.  ::mouarf::

----------


## juvamine

> C'est pour a qu'il faut valoriser l'ducation pour que l'homme deviennent enfin sage et puisse s'abroger de la perversit des systmes hirarchique.


mdr...Qui duque ? les hommes ! Crois tu que celui qui duque soit bon ?
L'homme est "mauvais". La politique c'est "la gestion de la cit" est apparue pour "corriger" ces problmes.

----------


## mortapa

Oui bien gnie grafikm  parl les animaux vivent un systme hirarchique woow, merci de m'avoir clair... 

Sans rire, l'tre humain est suprieur aux animaux grce  ses facult mentale, n'est on pas en droit de vouloir continuer l'volution et ainsi se librer du carcan animal et ainsi passer  un stade suprieur d'volution ?
On  la chance de se rendre compte de beaucoup de chose et en particulier du fait que les tres vivant voluent avec le temps, la conscience de cet tat de fait peu permettre aux tre humain d'acclrer leur volution (technologique, artistique ou philosophique). {les 3 mots sont  prendre dans leurs sens le plus large, exemple dans philosophie je place spiritualit}
On a fait pas mal de chemin dans les deux premiers il serait temps de intresser au troisime plus en dtails, les 3 notions fondamental sont entrelacs, en effet impossible d'avoir un Jimmy sans lectricit, etc...

Quand  l'ducation des hommes la thorie est simple, il suffit  chacun d'ouvrir les portes de *sa* perception.
Le mieux est d'y arriver seul car si l'on utilise un "maitre" cela pourra facilement se transformer en quelques chose de "moutonisan" (dsl jtrouve pas de mot correspondant), un peu comme le boudhisme.

Aujourd'hui dans les pays dit "civilis" tout les gens on la possibilit d'arriver  un stade suprieur dans leur volution personnel et ainsi contribuer de part leur rencontre  l'amlioration de la condition humaine.
Seul soucis ceci est loin d'tre en accord avec les personnes dirigeant les dmocraties ploutocraties capitaliste, ducoup ils jouent insidieusement de tout leur moyen pour viter que a n'arrive grce  plein de mthode de propagande connu depuis l'antiquit (marginalisation d'une partie de la socit, la peur, lesprance, le pouvoir, etc..).

Un petit bmol  mon propos des maitres chanteur (personnes dtenant du pouvoir et/ou de l'argent), ses gens n'usent pas de leur capacit pour endigu l'volution de l'humanit non, ils le font car ils n'arrivent pas  s'lever philosophiquement et n'aperceoivent que leur besoin "primaire" (avoir 5 voiture, un jet, un yoth, des robinet en or, etc..) et parce-que la fermeture d'esprit ne signifie pas tre une personnes stupide les grand de se monde laisse quelque morceaux de pain ainsi que les miettes au reste de la population.
Ainsin on se retrouve avec une pyramide hirarchique quivalent a un bon systme de caste type indien.


Certes y'a pas d'intouchable en france mais l'ide est l, et les miettes restantes sont des ascenseurs social permettant  certain lu et/ou chanceux daccder aux cercles suprieur de la ploutocratie.


Chaque personne un temps soit peu consciente de la condition humaine se doit de faire des introspections mentale et rencontrer sont "moi" intrieur (notre inconscient), une des mthodes la plus saine est la mditation sans drogue car elle permet de franchir tout les palier un  un, contrairement aux drogues qui permettent d'atteindre des sphres lever rapidement mais sans connaitre le chemin parcouru et donc par consquent on affiche un certaine difficult d'apprhender la sphre ou l'on arrive.


L'homme est mauvais par nature Ok, mais l'homme peut changer, la politique n'est pas apparu pour grer des conflits mais bien pour permettre  certains d'avoir le pouvoir d'en dominer d'autre... ni plus ni moins

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> L'enfer, c'est les autres


Peut-on tre libre de fait ?
Ne suis-je pas libre du simple fait que je "sais" l'tre ?

La notion de libert est-elle utile aux hommes ou, au contraire, un pige pour lesprit ?
Vaut-elle mieux que la justice ou que l'galit ?

N'est-il pas prtentieux de prtendre dtenir une quelconque rponse  ces questions ?

Si je devais noncer une certitude, je dirais cela : La vrit ne peut se passer du doute.

Petits vers de mon cru :
A toujours refuser la complexit,
On finit par accepter la stupidit.
Libre  vous de me jugez arrogant; libre  moi de subtilement mpriser les cons haineux qui vivent et meurent dans l'indiffrence qu'ils mritent.

(Cette dernire constatation ne vise personne en particulier, juste les cons haineux.)

----------


## Acropole

> Sans rire, l'tre humain est suprieur aux animaux grce  ses facult mentale, n'est on pas en droit de vouloir continuer l'volution et ainsi se librer du carcan animal et ainsi passer  un stade suprieur d'volution ?


Il n'y a pas de stade suprieur dans l'volution parce qu'il n'y a pas, justement, de hirarchie entre les race.
Tu es rest dans la thorie de Lamarck, comme beaucoup de monde, qui  t dmonte par le Darwinisme.




> On  la chance de se rendre compte de beaucoup de chose


beaucoup ? Tout est relatif (Eisntein, ce coup ci) Beaucoup ne veut rien dire. C'est plus que moins et moins que plus.




> et en particulier du fait que les tres vivant voluent avec le temps, la conscience de cet tat de fait peu permettre aux tre humain d'acclrer leur volution (technologique, artistique ou philosophique). {les 3 mots sont  prendre dans leurs sens le plus large, exemple dans philosophie je place spiritualit}
> On a fait pas mal de chemin dans les deux premiers il serait temps de intresser au troisime plus en dtails, les 3 notions fondamental sont entrelacs, en effet impossible d'avoir un Jimmy sans lectricit, etc...


La philosophie n'a fait que perdre du terrain face aux sciences.
Quand au progrs dans l'art... Cette hirarchisation, l encore, est pathtique (dsol, j'ai cherch, mais je vois pas d'autre moyen d'exprimer ce que je pense de cette ide que de passer par un adjectif pjoratif). 




> Quand  l'ducation des hommes la thorie est simple, il suffit  chacun d'ouvrir les portes de *sa* perception.
> Le mieux est d'y arriver seul car si l'on utilise un "maitre" cela pourra facilement se transformer en quelques chose de "moutonisan" (dsl jtrouve pas de mot correspondant), un peu comme le boudhisme.


Sauf que pour l'on apprend plus vite et mieux en profitant de l'hritage des anciens. a vite d'avoir a redcouvrir le feu, les cailloux taill, l'criture etc.




> Aujourd'hui dans les pays dit "civilis" tout les gens on la possibilit d'arriver  un stade suprieur dans leur volution personnel et ainsi contribuer de part leur rencontre  l'amlioration de la condition humaine.
> Seul soucis ceci est loin d'tre en accord avec les personnes dirigeant les dmocraties ploutocraties capitaliste, ducoup ils jouent insidieusement de tout leur moyen pour viter que a n'arrive grce  plein de mthode de propagande connu depuis l'antiquit (marginalisation d'une partie de la socit, la peur, lesprance, le pouvoir, etc..).


L'essentiel du fascisme de droite est de s'opposer au fascisme de gauche.
Comme disait l'autre, le capitalisme c'est l'exploitation de l'homme par l'homme, le socialisme c'est le contraire !
Tu joue d'ailleurs toi mme sur cette gamme : marginalisation des capitalistes, peur du capitalisme, esprance de lendemains quyi chantent, pouvoir du "bon" peuple (qui a pourtant vot sarkozy, ou bush 2x).




> Un petit bmol  mon propos des maitres chanteur (personnes dtenant du pouvoir et/ou de l'argent), ses gens n'usent pas de leur capacit pour endigu l'volution de l'humanit non, ils le font car ils n'arrivent pas  s'lever philosophiquement et n'aperceoivent que leur besoin "primaire" (avoir 5 voiture, un jet, un yoth, des robinet en or, etc..) et parce-que la fermeture d'esprit ne signifie pas tre une personnes stupide les grand de se monde laisse quelque morceaux de pain ainsi que les miettes au reste de la population.


En mme temps, une fois mort, ta philosophie ne te sert pas plus que leurs yachts.




> Chaque personne un temps soit peu consciente de la condition humaine se doit de faire des introspections mentale et rencontrer sont "moi" intrieur (notre inconscient), une des mthodes la plus saine est la mditation sans drogue car elle permet de franchir tout les palier un  un, contrairement aux drogues qui permettent d'atteindre des sphres lever rapidement mais sans connaitre le chemin parcouru et donc par consquent on affiche un certaine difficult d'apprhender la sphre ou l'on arrive.


Le jour ou tu aura pris conscience que ta mort est invitable on en reparlera. Je ne sais pas combien de personnes l'ont vraiment compris sur cette plante, mais le jour ou a arrive, on se rend compte qu'il n'y RIEN D'IMPORTANT.
Dans les dcennies qui viennent il va y avoir 7 milliards de morts. La totalit de la population de la plante va disparatre, comme des milliards avant eux. C'est invitable.




> L'homme est mauvais par nature Ok, mais l'homme peut changer, la politique n'est pas apparu pour grer des conflits mais bien pour permettre  certains d'avoir le pouvoir d'en dominer d'autre... ni plus ni moins


Il n'y a ni Bien ni Mal. Il n'y a que des causes et des consquences.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Je dirais plutt que l'homme est bipde par nature...  Reste  savoir si c'est bien ou mal !

L'ide (catholique entre autres) que l'homme est originellement "mauvais" n'est pas intressante : elle peut-tre motrice de "progrs" mais elle empche la remise en cause des notions de Bien ou de Mal.

Mme si ces notions avaient un sens formel et universel, je ne me pense pas mauvais ! Et vous ?

Que certains humains (et certains animaux) soit capable d'irrationalits destructrices, c'est un fait. Que ce soit la raison d'tre (si il y en avait une) de toute l'espce me parait quelque peu simpliste.

Acropole :
Si en effet il n'y a rien d'important, il n'y a RIEN DE FUTILE !

----------


## ManusDei

> Acropole :
> Si en effet il n'y a rien d'important, il n'y a RIEN DE FUTILE !


L'un n'empche pas l'autre, mme si la non futilit de la Star'Ac est pour moi un concept assez difficile  aprhender  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> L'un n'empche pas l'autre, mme si la non futilit de la Star'Ac est pour moi un concept assez difficile  aprhender


on pourrait tendre ceci  la tl-ralit en gnrale  ::aie::  Espionner des gens dans un appartement, pay  ne rien faire de constructif pendant X semaines j'ai aussi beaucoup de mal  concevoir la non futilit et l'utilit autre que celle d'abrutir encore plus les gens en leur montrant des gens volontairement stupides (acteurs?) pour pas qu'ils se sentent trop cons et gnrer des PDM pour faire payer plus cher les annonceurs...  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Espionner des gens dans un appartement, pay  ne rien faire de constructif pendant X semaines


a peut faire de bons supports de TD et d'tudes de cas pour les cours en fac de psychologie, voir de psychiatrie pour les cas les plus extrmes. 

En plus c'est  double emploi, car on peut aussi bien se pencher sur l'volution des comportements des personnes au sein de la communaut en vase clos que sur celui des personnes observant cela depuis l'extrieur.

Je me souviens qu'ils avaient pouss le principe  lextrme dans pays nordique (lequel ?) en mettant en place un structure de type prison avec un QHS (quartier de haute scurit). 

Dans ce "jeu", une partie des candidats taient du personnel pnitencier (un directeur, des chefs de sections, des surveillants ...) et, une autre partie des candidats, des prisonniers avec des peines plus moins longues.

Pour le personnel le but taient de bien grer la prison pour qu'elle soit financirement rentable. Le prisonniers devaient purger leurs peines avec le moins d'incidents possibles.

J'en ai juste entendu parl, je n'ai jamais regard, mais il me semble que l'mission a t arrte avant son terme non ?

----------


## Lyche

certes, on pourrait le voir comme a, mais.. une tude scientifique, ,a passe  la tl? a gnre des mnes financires normes ? a prend des cas sociaux refltant rgulirement les pires strotypes que la socit puisse montrer? Rien n'est naturel dans ces missions, a fausse tout le ct tude psychologique possible.

----------


## ManusDei

C'est peut-tre un bon moyen pour les chercheurs en psychologie, psychiatrie et autre de trouver des fonds pour faire leurs recherches (mme biais, ils doivent pouvoir en tirer quelque chose).
Car pour la vie en vase clos (clot ?), en dehors de l'exprience du voyage vers Mars, et les gens qui s'occupent des stations dans les ples Nord et Sud, il n'y a pas grand chose (quoique, dans le Larzac...).

----------


## shadowmoon

En fait en faisant entre un parallle entre les groupes d'animaux vivants en dans des zoo ou des reserves (gorilles, loups...) et les candidats de ce genre d'mission, les psychologues ont remarqu pas mal de similitudes au niveau de l'organisation de la communaut et des comportements. 

Avec le temps, la sparation des sexes en 2 clans distincts est de plus en plus marque, des hirarchies se mettent en place, chacun signe de faiblesse est susceptible d'engendrer une lutte de pouvoir ( l'intrieur d'un clan ou entre les clans), en cas d'un pouvoir trop crasant un mouvement de rbellion apparait... 

Le thme est suffisamment riche pour que des thses soient en partie rdiges sur ce sujet.


PS: le fait que les animaux soient dans des zoo ou des rserves est important pour que, dans un cas comme dans l'autre, le groupe soit conscient de la prsence ponctuelle, et plus ou moins visible, d'observateurs extrieurs dans leur environnement.

----------


## mortapa

> La philosophie n'a fait que perdre du terrain face aux sciences.
> Quand au progrs dans l'art... Cette hirarchisation, l encore, est pathtique (dsol, j'ai cherch, mais je vois pas d'autre moyen d'exprimer ce que je pense de cette ide que de passer par un adjectif pjoratif).


Petit exemple pour exprimer mieux ma pense : Avant on avait pas d'instrument lectrique maintenant on en a.
C'est pas une hirarchisation dans le sens ou se que l'on fait maintenant est mieux fait qu'avant mais dans le sens ou maintenant on  plus de possibilit qu'avant pour faire de la musique donc on est  un stade suprieur.




> Sauf que pour l'on apprend plus vite et mieux en profitant de l'hritage des anciens. a vite d'avoir a redcouvrir le feu, les cailloux taill, l'criture etc.


Il faut apprendre  faire la diffrence en avoir une aide et avoir un maitre.




> L'essentiel du fascisme de droite est de s'opposer au fascisme de gauche.
> Comme disait l'autre, le capitalisme c'est l'exploitation de l'homme par l'homme, le socialisme c'est le contraire !


Je suis loin de prner le socialisme.... ou autre mouvance dextrme gauche.
Tu as simplement tir l'ide prconu de mes propos c'est exactement la mme chose que les gens qui disent : l'cologie c'est  gauche.




> En mme temps, une fois mort, ta philosophie ne te sert pas plus que leurs yachts.


Elle ne me sert pas plus certes (quoique a dpend de se qu'on place derrire le mot mort) mais la philo aura permit de faire voluer un poil l'humanit (en considrent que la personne  exprimer ses pense  d'autre), un yatch une fois qu'on en a construit 1 les autres ne font pas avancer la science.




> Le jour ou tu aura pris conscience que ta mort est invitable on en reparlera. Je ne sais pas combien de personnes l'ont vraiment compris sur cette plante, mais le jour ou a arrive, on se rend compte qu'il n'y RIEN D'IMPORTANT.
> Dans les dcennies qui viennent il va y avoir 7 milliards de morts. La totalit de la population de la plante va disparatre, comme des milliards avant eux. C'est invitable.
> 
> Il n'y a ni Bien ni Mal. Il n'y a que des causes et des consquences.


C'est pour a que dans ma vie de tout les jours j'utilise deux expressions bien connu qui veulent dire exactement la mme chose : Carp Diem & No future.
Quoique jmets un bnol, il y a selon moi une chose importante pour l'individu : avoir le plus de bonheur (/plaisir/jouissance/amusement/rigolade/...) possible.
Les trois thme dont j'ai parl son important pour lhumanit pas forcement pour l'individu




> Je me souviens qu'ils avaient pouss le principe  lextrme dans pays nordique (lequel ?) en mettant en place un structure de type prison avec un QHS (quartier de haute scurit).
> 
> Dans ce "jeu", une partie des candidats taient du personnel pnitencier (un directeur, des chefs de sections, des surveillants ...) et, une autre partie des candidats, des prisonniers avec des peines plus moins longues.
> 
> Pour le personnel le but taient de bien grer la prison pour qu'elle soit financirement rentable. Le prisonniers devaient purger leurs peines avec le moins d'incidents possibles.
> 
> J'en ai juste entendu parl, je n'ai jamais regard, mais il me semble que l'mission a t arrte avant son terme non ?


Ca m'tonnerai franchement qu'il en est fait une mission...
Un scientifique  (Standford) au US avait test a y'a longtemps et avaient arrt l'exprience rapidement car sa partait en couille.
La dernire fois que des gens ont tent l'exprience c'tait  ma conaissance un studio de SM allemand (cf lien)

Sinon si t'as pas lu Werber y'a une nouvelle sympa sur le comportement des animaux (en fait c'est des humain enlev par des extraterrestre) enferm et comment ils voluent

----------


## Gnoce

> Ca m'tonnerai franchement qu'il en est fait une mission...
> Un scientifique  (Standford) au US avait test a y'a longtemps et avaient arrt l'exprience rapidement car sa partait en couille.


Passionnantes ces expriences, comme celle de Milgram.

Heureusement que quelqu'un est venu ouvrir les yeux de Standford quand l'exprience commenait srieusement  draper.

----------


## Acropole

> Petit exemple pour exprimer mieux ma pense : Avant on avait pas d'instrument lectrique maintenant on en a.
> C'est pas une hirarchisation dans le sens ou se que l'on fait maintenant est mieux fait qu'avant mais dans le sens ou maintenant on  plus de possibilit qu'avant pour faire de la musique donc on est  un stade suprieur.


Le mot suprieur induit alors en erreur. C'est comme dire qu'on est pass a un stade suprieur parce qu'on a un feutre bleu en plus du rouge et du vert. Le terme diffrent induit moins une notion de hirarchie.




> Elle ne me sert pas plus certes (quoique a dpend de se qu'on place derrire le mot mort) mais la philo aura permit de faire voluer un poil l'humanit (en considrent que la personne  exprimer ses pense  d'autre), un yatch une fois qu'on en a construit 1 les autres ne font pas avancer la science.


C'est l o je ne rejoint pas grand monde. Mme si _personnellement_ je suis trs intress par les avances de la sciences je ne considre pas que ce ce soit l'objectif auquel tout le monde doit se plier. Tout comme la libert et bien d'autres choses. Certes mettent la pratique de leur religion avant tout le reste, d'autres font de mme avec une idologie politique, ou d'autres choses encore. C'est ce que j'exprimait en disant que rien n'a d'importance. Le buffet est ouvert, chacun fait son menu selon ses valeurs. Les Amishs refusent la technologie d'autres refusent la religion, d'autres encore veulent gagner au loto et passer le reste de leur vie en vacance sur un yacht sous le soleil. Aucun d'eux n'a raison, chacun a ses raisons. Chacun ses choix, chacun chez soi.
Sinon, qu'on m'indique une tude scientifique irrfutable dmontrant qu'il n'y a qu'une seule bonne manire de vivre ou d'tre pour un tre humain.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comme disait l'autre, le capitalisme c'est l'exploitation de l'homme par l'homme, le socialisme c'est le contraire !


Heu ! L'autre (qui tait Coluche) a dit "le SYNDICALISME c'est le contraire" pas le socialisme.

----------


## Gnoce

> Aucun d'eux n'a raison, chacun a ses raisons. Chacun ses choix, chacun chez soi.


De la posie  ::ccool::

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Sinon, qu'on m'indique une tude scientifique irrfutable dmontrant qu'il n'y a qu'une seule bonne manire de vivre ou d'tre pour un tre humain.


Tu te contredis : Pourquoi tout raisonnement devrait-il tre scientifiquement dmontr ?
La science n'a pas une telle porte (la logique peut-tre).

Cela dit, je te rejoins sur la varit des aspirations que chacun d'entre nous nourrissons mais cette constatation de doit pas empcher le dbat.

Puis-je essayer de convaincre autrui que sa manire de vivre n'est pas la "bonne" ?

Si tel n'est pas le cas, taisons nous.

En ce moment je tends  penser que la vie n'est qu'un jeu dont chacun dfinit les buts et les rgles.
J'y joue moins pour la victoire que pour la fiert, d'autres veulent s'y amuser, faire des rencontres, se mesurer  leurs adversaires ou prparer les futurs joueurs que seront leurs enfants.
Plus nous partageons de rgles et d'objectifs, plus notre quipe est forte.
(Je reste cependant un pitre coquipier.^)

----------


## Acropole

> Tu te contredis : Pourquoi tout raisonnement devrait-il tre scientifiquement dmontr ?
> La science n'a pas une telle porte (la logique peut-tre).


Il n'y a donc aucune preuve scientifique. Les preuves religieuses, politiques, astrologiques ou autres je prfre m'en mfier.




> Cela dit, je te rejoins sur la varit des aspirations que chacun d'entre nous nourrissons mais cette constatation de doit pas empcher le dbat.
> Puis-je essayer de convaincre autrui que sa manire de vivre n'est pas la "bonne" ?
> Si tel n'est pas le cas, taisons nous.


On peut, techniquement, essayer, mais est-ce justifiable ?
Le lavage de cerveau pratiqu par les idologues divers et varis (eux mme parfois convaincus de la supriorit de leur manire d'tre) aboutit  des conflits strilisateurs. Le rve des capitalistes, des communistes, des socialistes, des monothistes et de bien d'autres est d'radiquer tout opinion contraire.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Il n'y a donc aucune preuve scientifique. Les preuves religieuses, politiques, astrologiques ou autres je prfre m'en mfier.


Tu as certainement raison de t'en mfier mais que fais-tu des dmonstration philosophique et plus particulirement logique ?
(Je suis assez cartsien mais la logique est apparu en philosophie bien avant Descartes.)




> On peut, techniquement, essayer, mais est-ce justifiable ?
> Le lavage de cerveau pratiqu par les idologues divers et varis (eux mme parfois convaincus de la supriorit de leur manire d'tre) aboutit  des conflits strilisateurs. Le rve des capitalistes, des communistes, des socialistes, des monothistes et de bien d'autres est d'radiquer tout opinion contraire.


Je crois que c'est utile car les idologues, dans leurs veines tentatives de me convaincre, me nourrissent intellectuellement (souvent malgr eux).

L'utile est-il pour autant justifiable ?

Le libre penseur ne craint pas le lavage de cerveau et puisque, hypocritement ou non, le libre arbitre du citoyen est reconnu en dmocratie, je rpond oui.

Quant  la pense unique, malheureusement, je te rejoins.
Mais n'est-ce pas prcisment ce reflex qu'a l'Homo sapiens d'imposer un comportement avec sa justification (morale ou par l'explication ou le dbat) qui nous a amen  nous dtacher de l'animal moyen (que visiblement aujourd'hui certains envient) ?

L'radication des contradictions (et des contradicteurs) par la force n'en serait qu'un l'abus contre-productif.
Et puis finalement, les grands tyrans de la pense n'ont-ils pas, par le contre-exemple, donn de grandes leons  lhumanit ?
Nous devrions remercier Staline d'avoir inspir Orwell !

Refuser la notions de progrs (l'volution n'est que variations et est donc un fait) de l'humanit serait-il une caractristique nihiliste ?
(Selon moi, ce terme n'est pas pjoratif.)

C'est en tout cas trs intressant : Je doute bien souvent que la vie est un sens mais beaucoup plus rarement que l'humanit progresse.
Les chelles, encore les chelles...

[/pav]  ::oops::

----------


## Acropole

> Tu as certainement raison de t'en mfier mais que fais-tu des dmonstration philosophique et plus particulirement logique ?
> (Je suis assez cartsien mais la logique est apparu en philosophie bien avant Descartes.)


Critique de la raison pure  ::): 
Je pense qu'en tant qu'informaticien nous sommes bien placs pour savoir que la logique est srieusement boiteuse. Combien de fois nous disons nous "_logiquement_ a devrait marcher" ? Combien de thories "logiques" se sont rvles fausses dans l'histoire ? 
Le fait est que seule lexprience physique contraint notre logique : "a devrait marcher, mais a ne marche pas". En dehors de toute exprimentation de la ralit l'esprit humain n'est qu'une masse flasque prenant n'importe quelle forme justifiant sa logique par elle mme. Le cogito ergo sum n'est possible que s'il y'a lexistence d'autre chose. Les autres sont donc je peux tre. Que serait un tre vivant au milieu du nant ? Comment testerait-il la validit de sa logique ? Tout ce qu'il penserait serait vrai car rien ne viendrait le contredire ni le confirmer, mis  par lui mme. Il pourrait donc penser tout et n'importe quoi. Seule une structuration non contrle de lui mme pourrait l'orienter.
Sinon, sans aucune rgle, il ne pourrait exister. C'est l'exprimentation empirique qui nous permet d'avoir une forme et une existence cohrente. C'est ce qu'on appelle la science. Le reste n'est que divagation crbrale (l'art, la religion, la philosophie, bien qu'elles aussi soient en partie soumises  l'exprimentation du rel) et je ne suis pas loin de penser que le cerveau n'est qu'un assemblage alatoire de rflexion qui, par le jeu de l'volution des espces et la slection naturelle a aboutit aux formes les mieux adaptes : celles qui interprtent au mieux le rel pour y faire face et survivre.




> Je crois que c'est utile car les idologues, dans leurs veines tentatives de me convaincre, me nourrissent intellectuellement (souvent malgr eux).


Tu confond les dbats scientifique qui cherchent a mettre en lumire une vrit et les dbats politico-philo-religieux qui cherchent  con-vaincre le groupe. Je ne sais pas si tu as lu mon post sur la rue. J'y explique qu'aujourd'hui, en France, rien nempche des ouvrier qualifis de crer leur propre entreprise avec une organisation communiste. On peut trs bien trouver d'un cot d'une rue une entreprise communiste et de l'autre une entreprise capitaliste. Mais chacun voudra imposer son systme  l'autre. Il s'agit moins de dbattre que de se dbattre et de vaincre. Ce n'est pas justifiable en socit, car la socit est cohsion (mme avec division : la rue divise en deux), alors qu'ici il y'a division (bien et mal) pour mieux justifier le conflit, vaincre et mieux rgner.




> Refuser la notions de progrs (l'volution n'est que variations et est donc un fait) de l'humanit serait-il une caractristique nihiliste ?
> (Selon moi, ce terme n'est pas pjoratif.)


Progrs, progression : dplacement dans une direction.
Progression de l'humanit, progression de l'arme, progression d'une pidmie...
LE progrs n'existe pas. Un tas de choses progresse dans toutes les directions. C'est le principe de base de l'volution darwinienne. a ne va pas du moins bon vers le meilleurs, a bouge simplement d'un point a un autre. Il a d'ailleurs rcemment t dmontr que certaines espces de singes sont plus volues que l'Homo Sapiens. "Plus" dans le sens biologique du terme : dont le code gntique a plus chang pendant le mme laps de temps.




> C'est en tout cas trs intressant : Je doute bien souvent que la vie est un sens mais beaucoup plus rarement que l'humanit progresse.


Le seul sens reconnu de la vie en science est la reproduction. Et encore... certains individus sont striles, mais ils sont carts de la Vie rapidement, en une gnration. Pour le reste, la diversits des espces montre que la vie n'a pas de sens, elle part dans tous les sens (et se heurte aux barrires naturelles : le vide spatial, le magma terrestre). Ce qui rejoint ce que je disais plus haut, rien n'a d'importance, la vie n'a pas de sens, donc chacun vit avec ses valeurs et peut progresser dans sa direction, jusqu rencontrer les barrires de la ralit et de la loi. Je ne vois pas d'autre dfinition raliste de la libert, sauf a payer le prix face aux lois de la nature ou de la socit (Icare, Pandore).
Seul l'art (et les mondes virtuels aujourd'hui) permettent de s'en affranchir en peignant un charnier, en filmant vendredi 13 ou halloween, en tuant 10 000 bestioles/humains par jour pour piller leur cadavre et gagner des pices d'or, etc.
Combien de fois sommes nous agresss ou assistons nous  une agression par jour ?
Combien de fois sommes nous agresss ou assistons nous  une agression par jour  la tl (ou commettons nous une agression dans un jeu vido) ?

PS : J'ai crit un paquet de trucs, il est tard, dsol si c'est pas trs clair  ::):

----------


## ZiGoM@r

J'avais dj ajouter Kant  ma liste, je vais pouvoir y adjoindre un titre.

Le rel, tout du moins celui qu'on peroit ou modlise, se rvle bien souvent fausser l'analyse.
Les mathmatiques, elles, font fit du "rel". Par la raison pure, elles explorent des univers inexistant matriellement et permettent donc de rformer le modle *admis* du monde.

La logique  elle seule dtecte l'incohrence et peut donc, sans forcement offrir de solution, clore un dbat, scientifique ou pas.




> Tu confond les dbats scientifique qui cherchent a mettre en lumire une vrit et les dbats politico-philo-religieux qui cherchent  con-vaincre le groupe.


Pour le politique, probablement. Ne prsumes pour autant pas des volonts du philosophe ou du religieux. Ne cherchent-ils pas eux aussi  "mettre en lumire une vrit" ?!

La dmarche de l'homme de science, sa culture du doute, ses rgles, ses mthodes et mme ses "vrits" sont employables en philosophie comme en politique ou en thologie (et employs depuis bien longtemps).
Reste que mme les "vrits" scientifiques sont prissables.

Le thorme d'incompltude de Gdel est une srieuse attaque  la notion de vrit. L'axiome est au mathmaticien ce que sont les Tables de la Loi aux juifs et aux chrtiens (et aux musulmans ?). 

Demander une dmonstration scientifique  tout raisonnement, c'est demander que celui-ci soit juste trs convaincant !
(Logique et cohrent avec l'observation)

Quant au progrs de lespce humaine, je parlais bel et bien de supriorit :
En ConnaissanceEn capacitPlus _darwiniennement_, en nombre. (L'homme  survcu et s'est largement reproduit)
Si nous mesurons les capacits d'un groupe (civilisation, espce etc..) par la quantit de matire ou d'nergie qu'il maitrise, l'espce humaine est la plus puissante.
C'est juste une analyse, je ne cherche pas, pour le coup,  convaincre qui que se soit d'aller dans cette direction.
(Je ne partirais pas sur le positivisme...)

Je suis peut-tre un idologue refoul mais, personnellement, je ne dbat gnralement que pour convaincre (a fonctionne rarement).
Dans la vie, n'acceptes-tu vraiment que le dbat scientifique ?
(Sans compter celui-ci mme si d'autres sur ce forum prsagent de ta rponse.  :;): )

----------


## Acropole

> J'avais dj ajouter Kant  ma liste, je vais pouvoir y adjoindre un titre.
> 
> Le rel, tout du moins celui qu'on peroit ou modlise, se rvle bien souvent fausser l'analyse.
> Les mathmatiques, elles, font fit du "rel". Par la raison pure, elles explorent des univers inexistant matriellement et permettent donc de rformer le modle *admis* du monde.
> 
> La logique  elle seule dtecte l'incohrence et peut donc, sans forcement offrir de solution, clore un dbat, scientifique ou pas.


Tous les jours des thories scientifiques appuyes par des mathmatiques sont rfutes par des expriences de laboratoire.
Les mathmatiques comme la logique peut mener n'importe o. Les deux en disent plus long sur celui qui les porte que sur le rel. Seule l'exprience ne ment pas. C'est la raison pour laquelle les idologies, c'est a dire les diverses logiques des ides qu'on nous prsente, sont a prendre avec prcaution.




> Pour le politique, probablement. Ne prsumes pour autant pas des volonts du philosophe ou du religieux. Ne cherchent-ils pas eux aussi  "mettre en lumire une vrit" ?!


Oui, mais quelle vrit ? L'exprience tant la seule qui ne ment pas, les vrit religieuses et philosophique ne parlent que de ce que pense le philosophe et le religieux. Ce qui est une vrit en soi / en eux, finalement. a parle de l'humain qui parle, et donc d'une partie de l'humanit, mais le champs d'application de cette vrit sarrte l. Malheureusement ces vrits ponctuelles ne tiennent que rarement compte de leur relativit. Comme pour les vrits politiques. Ils parlent au nom de dieux ou d'idaux suprieurs qui surpassent chaque humain et parlent ainsi au nom de l'humanit, a sa place.
La science est coupe de cette relativit parce que l'exprience dtient seule la vrit, quels que soient les dbats.




> La dmarche de l'homme de science, sa culture du doute, ses rgles, ses mthodes et mme ses "vrits" sont employables en philosophie comme en politique ou en thologie (et employs depuis bien longtemps).
> Reste que mme les "vrits" scientifiques sont prissables.


Ils oublient de soumettre leurs affirmation  l'exprience et rendent ainsi caduque toute dmarche scientifique qu'ils auraient pu entreprendre. Par exemple, l'existence de dieu n'a toujours pas t dmontre. Les religieux ne devraient donc ni croire que dieu existe ni que leur dieu est le bon, ni mme qu'il n'en existe qu'un, car a n'a jamais t dmontr par l'exprience.
Il a fallut des annes pour que les thoriciens croient vraiment au big bang et aux trous noirs malgr qu'ils aient t dmontr par la thorie de la relativit d'Einstein. Il a fallut des observations du rel pour convaincre la communaut scientifique. Tandis que la philosophie et la religion se passent de l'exprience.

Les vrits scientifiques ne sont pas prissables. Un vrit scientifique qui prit n'a en fait jamais t une vrit, mais une erreur.




> Quant au progrs de lespce humaine, je parlais bel et bien de supriorit :
> En ConnaissanceEn capacitPlus _darwiniennement_, en nombre. (L'homme  survcu et s'est largement reproduit)


Il va falloir attendre encore quelques millions d'annes pour savoir si l'humanit battra les records de longvit d'autres espces et ainsi dmontrer que l'humanit est une stratgie suprieure en terme d'volution et de slection naturelle.
Les dinosaures on dmontr que la taille et la force n'tait pas la meilleur stratgie absolue (bien qu'il aient survcu 160 millions d'annes et qu'elle ai donc t la meilleure pendant toute cette priode).




> Je suis peut-tre un idologue refoul mais, personnellement, je ne dbat gnralement que pour convaincre (a fonctionne rarement).
> Dans la vie, n'acceptes-tu vraiment que le dbat scientifique ?
> (Sans compter celui-ci mme si d'autres sur ce forum prsagent de ta rponse. )


Je crois que le dbat est malheureusement cantonn  la conviction.
Je n'accepte que le dbat scientifique car il est le seul  pouvoir tre tranch. Les autres dbats n'en finissent jamais et portent sur des sujets qui ne prtent pas  dbat comme je l'ai dmontr plus haut : ses vrits sont individuelles et doivent le rester, car l'exprience du rel le dmontre.
Par exemple : faut-il tre de gauche ou de droite ? La ralit dmontre qu'il n'y a pas de rponse. On peut tre de l'un ou de l'autre. Les dbats qui essayent de rpondre par une des deux options mnent au conflit et  la guerre.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Ils oublient de soumettre leurs affirmation  l'exprience[...]


Tu gnralises un peu. Lexprience n'est pas la proprit exclusive de la science mme si cette dernire en fait un fondement primordial (mathmatiques mises  part).




> Je n'accepte que le dbat scientifique car il est le seul  pouvoir tre tranch.





> Par exemple, l'existence de dieu n'a toujours pas t dmontre. Les religieux ne devraient donc ni croire que dieu existe ni que leur dieu est le bon, ni mme qu'il n'en existe qu'un, car a n'a jamais t dmontr par l'exprience.


L'existence de l'univers n'est pas plus dmontre (cf. Solipsisme). Rien ne prouve que tu n'es pas un figurant dans un de mes rves.
Toute exprience, toute preuve est interprte : Dieu a pu placer des fossiles sur terre pour tester notre foi.
Aussi, notre univers n'est peut-tre qu'une simulation informatique.
Ou est donc pass la vrit ?
A chaque vrit son rfrentiel et ce lieu commun se "dmontre" par la seule logique.^




> Les vrits scientifiques ne sont pas prissables. Un vrit scientifique qui prit n'a en fait jamais t une vrit, mais une erreur.


100% des vrits scientifiques d'hier n'en sont plus aujourd'hui. Statistiquement, les vrit d'aujourd'hui ont de grandes chances de ne plus en tre demain. La vrit, mme scientifique, est trs probablement inatteignable. 




> Il va falloir attendre encore quelques millions d'annes pour savoir si l'humanit battra les records de longvit d'autres espces et ainsi dmontrer que l'humanit est une stratgie suprieure en terme d'volution et de slection naturelle.
> Les dinosaures on dmontr que la taille et la force n'tait pas la meilleur stratgie absolue (bien qu'il aient survcu 160 millions d'annes et qu'elle ai donc t la meilleure pendant toute cette priode).


C'est vrai mais les dinosaures n'avaient pas de programme spatial pour viter la catastrophe.
Je suis assez optimiste quant  l'avenir de notre belle espce mais nous pourrions en dbattre longtemps.




> La ralit dmontre qu'il n'y a pas de rponse. On peut tre de l'un ou de l'autre. Les dbats qui essayent de rpondre par une des deux options mnent au conflit et  la guerre.


Tu gnralises encore et c'est prcisment le conflit intellectuel que je dfends.




> ses vrits sont individuelles et doivent le rester, car l'exprience du rel le dmontre.
> Par exemple : faut-il tre de gauche ou de droite ?


Plus de dbat politique, socital, moral ?
Tu es intress par la science, l'informatique et j'en suis sr bien d'autres choses.
Ne crois-tu pas que ce sont nos socits "dveloppes", "dmocratiques" et "libres" qui te permettent justement d'en avoir l'envi, le temps et mme le droit ?
Elles se sont toutes bti sur le dbat et la contradiction, les convictions aveugles ou non, les morales utiles ou pas et autres choix arbitraires imposs aux peuples !

Les scientifiques ont beaucoup d'arguments pour dfendre leur os mais ils ont aussi russi  nous prouver par lexprience que la science toute seule pouvait tre "nuisible" : l'eugnisme est scientifiquement dmontr positif pour l'espce humaine.
Toute interaction entre humain est forcement rgi par des rgles humaines et celles-ci peuvent tre justifies grce au dbat. Tu essayes toi-mme de me convaincre de ne plus convaincre sans pour autant me le dmontrer scientifiquement, ou en tout cas, prtendre que la discussion que nous avons porte sur un phnomne naturel.
Si tu prtendais une telle chose, tout phnomne humain (religion, art etc..) serait "rduit"  un phnomne naturel et donc lgitimement discutable !

----------


## Acropole

> Tu gnralises un peu. Lexprience n'est pas la proprit exclusive de la science mme si cette dernire en fait un fondement primordial (mathmatiques mises  part).


Je ne veux pas dire que l'exprience est la proprit exclusive de la science mais que la vrit est la proprit exclusive de l'exprience. Et c'est la science qui en fait le plus souvent usage.



[quote=ZiGoM@r;6065429]L'existence de l'univers n'est pas plus dmontre (cf. Solipsisme). Rien ne prouve que tu n'es pas un figurant dans un de mes rves.



> Toute exprience, toute preuve est interprte : Dieu a pu placer des fossiles sur terre pour tester notre foi.
> Aussi, notre univers n'est peut-tre qu'une simulation informatique.
> Ou est donc pass la vrit ?
> A chaque vrit son rfrentiel et ce lieu commun se "dmontre" par la seule logique.^


L'existence de Dieu n'a pas t dmontre. Celle des fossiles si. C'est exactement ce que je dis : c'est l'exprience qui apporte la vrit. Les palontologue ont fait l'exprience des fossiles. Les rves ont un fonctionnement bien prcis dmontrs par l'exprience en IRM, les simulations informatiques ne produisent pas de neutrinos ou de trous noirs etc.
Je te parle d'exprience dmontrable et exprimentables et tu me rpond avec des suppositions non dmontr ni exprimentes. Ton systme mne n'importe o. A Dieu, au grand nounours vert cosmique qui nous accueillera au paradis des nounours, aux petits lutins, a Shiva, Odin, Quetzlcoatl, Cernunos, Zeus, Horus, Sauron, Yoda etc.
O est la vrit dans tous a ? 




> 100% des vrits scientifiques d'hier n'en sont plus aujourd'hui. Statistiquement, les vrit d'aujourd'hui ont de grandes chances de ne plus en tre demain. La vrit, mme scientifique, est trs probablement inatteignable.


C'est faux. Elle est ronde et elle tourne toujours. Y'en a encore pour 4.5 milliards d'annes. Il y'a donc de fortes chances pour qu'elle continue a tourner une fois que Dieu, le Grand Nounours Vert, les petits lutins, Shiva, Odin, Quetzlcoatl, Cernunos, Zeus, Horus, Sauron et Yoda auront totalement disparus.




> Plus de dbat politique, socital, moral ?


Si, mais sans les gurus qui prtendent avoir la vrit absolue. Ceux l mettent fin au dbat, et ils sont loin de n'tre qu'a l'extrme droite, petit coin confortable pour dtourner les regards. Il n'y a qu'a voir les commentaires de l'ensemble de la classe politique quand un politicien change de bord. Si les mots brlaient il serrait instantanment calcins pour avoir chang d'avis.
A une poque on brlait les corps, aujourd'hui on brle les esprits.




> Les scientifiques ont beaucoup d'arguments pour dfendre leur os mais ils ont aussi russi  nous prouver par lexprience que la science toute seule pouvait tre "nuisible" : l'eugnisme est scientifiquement dmontr positif pour l'espce humaine.
> Toute interaction entre humain est forcement rgi par des rgles humaines et celles-ci peuvent tre justifies grce au dbat. Tu essayes toi-mme de me convaincre de ne plus convaincre sans pour autant me le dmontrer scientifiquement, ou en tout cas, prtendre que la discussion que nous avons porte sur un phnomne naturel.
> Si tu prtendais une telle chose, tout phnomne humain (religion, art etc..) serait "rduit"  un phnomne naturel et donc lgitimement discutable !


Je n'essaye pas d'interdire le dbat, j'essaye de dmontrer que personne ne peut avoir totalement raison sur un certain nombre de sujets car il n'y a aucune vrit absolue sur ceux-ci.
Je repose la question : _faut-il_ tre de droite ou de gauche ? Rpondre l'un ou l'autre interdit le dbats sur quelle socit allons nous construire, interdit la diversit sociale, interdit la libert d'opinion, interdit la dmocratie.
La plus part des gens vont se concentrer sur la fin de la question : "de droit ou de gauche" alors que ce qui compte le plus sont les deux premiers mots : "faut-il".
La plupart des gens rpondront droite ou gauche alors que la rponse est non.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

L'existence du Grand Nounours Vert est improbable mais pas impossible.




> Ton systme mne n'importe o.


On est d'accord.

La science nous offre la possibilit d'valuer la probabilit qu'une proposition soit vraie ou fausse mais il restera toujours une infime possibilit que les fossiles que nous dcouvrons est t placs l par le Grand Nounours Vert pour nous induire en erreur.

Nos sens et nos intuitions nous permettent aussi de telles valuations mais la science nous a apprit  nous en mfier, elle prne la culture du doute et nous enseigne qu'aucune vrit scientifique n'est ternelle.
Il suffit qu'une exprience (reproductible) soit incohrente avec le modle standard pour l'abattre tout entier et je ne suis pas sr qu'on puisse dmontrer qu'une telle exprience n'existe pas !

----------


## Acropole

On le peut, et tu le fais  ::P: 




> nous enseigne qu'aucune vrit scientifique n'est ternelle.


Est-ce une vrit ternelle ?  :;): 

Il y'a des vrits ternelles en science, mais elles sont peu nombreuses  l'heure actuelle et ne nous aident pas normment. Le fait qu'il est vrais et serra toujours vrais que la terre est ronde ( l'heure actuelle) ne nous aide pas beaucoup, si ce n'est a savoir qu'il y a des vrits. Que tout n'est pas mensonge ni erreur. Il y'a des marges d'erreur qui se rduisent au fil du temps.
Ceci dit, la science n'explose pas tous les 50 ans.
La thorie d'einstein a t prise par trop de monde comme une: 




> une exprience (reproductible) soit incohrente avec le modle standard pour l'abattre tout entier et je ne suis pas sr qu'on puisse dmontrer qu'une telle exprience n'existe pas !


Sauf que c'est faux. Einstein n'a pas dmontr que Newton s'tait totalement tromp. La relativit est une thorie newtonienne _tendue_. Si on enlve les paramtres rajouts par Einstein on retombe sur la thorie de Newton. En gros, la relativit est la thorie de newton prenant en plus en compte les vitesses proches de celle de la lumire.
Aujourd'hui encore, la thorie unificatrice que cherchent les scientifiques doit tenir compte de la relativit (et donc de newton) et de la physique quantique. Ce n'est pas une destruction totale de ce qui fut, mais une extension.
Si les gens ont tendance a croire que la science est fausse parce qu'on dcouvrira de nouveaux trucs c'est parce qu'ils ont mal compris le passage de Newton a Einstein. Un peu comme il confondent la thorie volutionniste de Lamarck et celle de Darwin. Par mconnaissance de ce qu'il s'est vraiment pass pendant ces deux re-volutions.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> On le peut, et tu le fais


Dveloppes donc !  ::roll:: 

Je n'ai jamais prtendu dmontrer scientifiquement quoi que se soit, mes raisonnements passent au mieux par de la logique et celle-ci, comme la science, n'a jamais rsolu certains paradoxes.

Le paradoxe du menteur par exemple remet,  mon avis, en question la notion de vrit.
Tu noteras que la manire qu'on les mathmaticiens de l'viter peut paraitre choquante : On interdit tout simplement de l'noncer, il s'agit presque d'un axiome (arbitraire comme tous les axiomes sur lesquels se base la science).

Je ne suis cela dit ni mathmaticien ni logicien et serais ravi qu'on m'explique plus prcisment ce choix.

Une loi physique s'applique partout, tout le temps et quelque soient les conditions. La formule de Newton n'est pas donc pas une loi physique.

Nous sommes d'accord sur le fait que les marges d'erreur se rduisent. Nos prdictions s'affinent, notre connaissance augmente.

Pour dmontrer qu'aucune exprience n'est en mesure d'invalider nos thorie, il faudrait selon toi le faire par lexprience.
C'est  dire tester toutes les expriences possibles dans toutes les conditions possibles etc.. et cela me parait tout  fait inatteignable.

----------


## Acropole

J'ai l'impression que tu essaye d'expliquer que rien n'est vrai.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Et que rien ne le sera jamais !

L'infime nuance entre le trs probable et le vrai, c'est le doute; et sa disparition serait (et a parfois t) une catastrophe pour la pense.

Le scientifique rejette le Grand Nounours Vert car la solution la plus simple est souvent la meilleurs : L'interprtation que nous faisons des ossements fossiliss prsents sur terre est juste la plus simple.

Lexprience a longtemps prouv aux hommes lexistence de forces surnaturelles : Lexplication des orages, ruptions volcaniques et autres sismes par la volont d'une ou plusieurs entits suprieures a longtemps t la plus simple.

La science, par ses formalismes, sa mthodologie et son ouverture d'esprit s'est impose aux hommes.
La considrer comme une diseuse de vrit, impermable au doute, serait en faire une nouvelle religion.

Je crois au Doute comme certains croient en Dieu. Ne pas savoir et simplement croire fait-il de moi un ignorant ou du sachant un arrogant ?

----------


## souviron34

Alors l, je dis un grand merci  vous 2 ..

 ::mrgreen:: 
 ::lahola::  ::lahola:: 

Cela fait bien longtemps qu'il n'y a pas eu une discussion d'un tel niveau, qui plus est sur de la philo....  ::D:  ::D: 


Alors je vais y mettre mon grain de sel :






> Plus nous partageons de rgles et d'objectifs, plus notre quipe est forte.
> (Je reste cependant un pitre coquipier.^)


l je pense qu tu laisses filtrer un vieux fond de culture "religieuse", ou tout au moins d'anthropocentrisme marqu..

Pourquoi formerions-nous une "quipe" ??

Considre-t-on l'ensemble des mouches vivantes sur le Globe comme une quipe ??







> On peut, techniquement, essayer, mais est-ce justifiable ?


Bah, sans doute... Puisque a ne mange pas de pain, comme on dit... 

(_si bien entendu on reste en dehors de la "conviction" idologique..)_

Le principe des contes, ou du marchandage, ou de la drague dans des pays tels que l'Italie ou le Brsil, est (sont) bas(s) sur l'occupation du temps... 

Un age moyen de 80 ans pour l'humain c'est assez long, et "occuper le temps" est un passe-temps ( :;): ) tout  fait correct, non ?







> Tu as certainement raison de t'en mfier mais que fais-tu des dmonstration philosophique et plus particulirement logique ?
> (Je suis assez cartsien mais la logique est apparu en philosophie bien avant Descartes.)


Je dois dire qu'en dehors des sciences, je m'en mfie comme de la peste.. La logique ou la philosophie dpend de la civilisation / culture, et du crneau temporel...

A part quelques fondamentaux, une "dmonstration" dans ces domaines ne peut s'appuyer que sur un sous-ensemble "culturel" de valeurs / d'assertions..







> Le libre penseur ne craint pas le lavage de cerveau et puisque, hypocritement ou non, le libre arbitre du citoyen est reconnu en dmocratie, je rpond oui.


Le libre-penseur au sens franais connat un certain "lavage de cerveau"..

Je n'en connais pas d'exemple qui soit rellement pour la vraie dmocratie, au sens plein... (_voir les ractons aux propos de Le Pen par exemple ou en 2002_).






> Mais n'est-ce pas prcisment ce reflex qu'a l'Homo sapiens d'imposer un comportement avec sa justification (morale ou par l'explication ou le dbat) qui nous a amen  nous dtacher de l'animal moyen (que visiblement aujourd'hui certains envient) ?


L encore je dois appuyer sur le fait que tu fais quand mme montre d'un anthropocentrisme assez prononc...

Que savons-nous des comportements des fourmis, termites, baleines, dauphins ? Sommes-nous certains qu'il n'y a pas de justification  leurs actes ?






> Refuser la notions de progrs (l'volution n'est que variations et est donc un fait) de l'humanit serait-il une caractristique nihiliste ?
> (Selon moi, ce terme n'est pas pjoratif.)


Je ne le pense pas...

La notion de progrs n'est pas vieille (_tout juste 2 sicles, telle qu'elle est formalise_), et mme si on la fait remonter plus loin, que ce soit du ct des Chinois ou des Egyptiens, ce ne sont que des pi-phnomnes ..

NOUS ne sommes que des pi-phnomnes, et l'Humain galement..

(_bon d'accord, je suis astrophysicien  l'origine, donc mes chelles sont un peu ... larges_)






> Que serait un tre vivant au milieu du nant ? Comment testerait-il la validit de sa logique ? Tout ce qu'il penserait serait vrai car rien ne viendrait le contredire ni le confirmer, mis  par lui mme. Il pourrait donc penser tout et n'importe quoi. Seule une structuration non contrle de lui mme pourrait l'orienter.


L tu as raison au dbut, mais plus aprs..

Si l'on prend l'Univers tel qu'il apparat avec Einstein, AUCUN des 3 modles n'est plus concevable pour l'esprit humain que les autres (_"un cercle dont le centre est partout et la circonfrence nulle part"_)






> LE progrs n'existe pas. Un tas de choses progresse dans toutes les directions. C'est le principe de base de l'volution darwinienne. *a ne va pas du moins bon vers le meilleurs, a bouge simplement d'un point a un autre.* Il a d'ailleurs rcemment t dmontr que certaines espces de singes sont plus volues que l'Homo Sapiens. "Plus" dans le sens biologique du terme : dont le code gntique a plus chang pendant le mme laps de temps.


Il a surtout t dmontr par les biologistes et palontologues (_voir Stephen Jay Gould_) dans les annes 80 que, lors d'une catastrophe naturelle, les organismes violaient la "loi de Darwin", et que ,  part gales, ils se complexifiaient OU se simplifiaient pour survuvre..

Ce qui rejoint ton point soulign en gras..







> Pour le politique, probablement. Ne prsumes pour autant pas des volonts du philosophe ou du religieux. Ne cherchent-ils pas eux aussi  "mettre en lumire *une* vrit" ?!


Tout est dit avec "UNE"..  ::P: 







> Quant au progrs de lespce humaine, je parlais bel et bien de supriorit :
> En ConnaissanceEn capacitPlus _darwiniennement_, en nombre. (L'homme  survcu et s'est largement reproduit)
> Si nous mesurons les capacits d'un groupe (civilisation, espce etc..) par la quantit de matire ou d'nergie qu'il maitrise, l'espce humaine est la plus puissante.


Je vais me rpter : tu anthopocentrises beaucoup..

Du point de vue des biologistes et palontologues, les bactries et amibes nous sont bien suprieurs... Elles rsistent  tout et se dveloppent depuis seulement 400 millions d'annes aprs la naissance de la Terre, soit environ 4,1 milliards d'annes..

Qui sommes-nous avec nos pauvres 300 000 ans ????

Si du point de vue d'un humain un dauphin ou une baleine est infrieur, en attendant aprs 40 ans d'effort nous n'arrivons toujours pas  comprendre leur langage.. Et pourtant on sait qu'ils (elles) parlent et communiquent...


Et de plus, mme si l'on se restreint  l'Humain, et encore plus  l'Humain Historique  , il y a quand mme eu  peu prs 5 civilisations qui ont disparu, suivies par de grands ages de barbarie... (_et 1000 ans la dernire fois, a fait quand mme pas mal, non ??_)

Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse nommer ceci de la "supriorit"...






> Je suis assez optimiste quant  l'avenir de notre belle espce mais nous pourrions en dbattre longtemps.


Tant mieux...  ::): 

Moi je m'en tape un peu...

Vu de l'Univers, et mme du Systme solaire ou de la Plante, nous sommes ridicules et disparaitront sous peu (_100. 1000... 10000. 100000 ans..._)







> Si tu prtendais une telle chose, *tout phnomne humain (religion, art etc..) serait "rduit"  un phnomne naturel et donc lgitimement discutable !*


a n'est pas le cas ????







> Il suffit qu'une exprience (reproductible) soit incohrente avec le modle standard pour l'abattre tout entier et je ne suis pas sr qu'on puisse dmontrer qu'une telle exprience n'existe pas !


non, du tout...

La relativit a t prouve, et elle n'a pas abattue la mcanique classique, elle l'a simplement.. relativise...

La dualit onde-corpuscule a t prouve, et elle n'a pas abattu la thorie des ondes...


En gnral, les choses se passent en 4 temps : 

On fait une exprience..On voit qu'elle ne marche pas dans le cadre.On essaye de voir si il n'y aurait pas quelque chose qu'on aurait "oubli" dans le cadre..Si quelles que soient les modifications qu'on fait, a ne marche pas, LA on abat le modle prcdent...

C'est uniquement pour les dmonstrations par l'absurde que ta thorie marche...






> Je crois au Doute comme on certains croient en Dieu.


L nous sommes d'accord (_voir ma signature _ )






> Ne pas savoir et simplement croire fait-il de moi un ignorant ou du sachant un arrogant ?


Entre "ne pas savoir" et "douter" il y a un foss... De mme qu'entre "ne pas savoir" et "croire"...

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Alors je vais y mettre mon grain de sel :


Sacr grain de sel !  ::D: 

Merci  toi pour cette petite intervention.

Tu dois te douter que je te rejoins sur le passe-temps qu'est le dbat, cela rejoins aussi la conception que je me faisais de la vie des hommes.




> l je pense qu tu laisses filtrer un vieux fond de culture "religieuse", ou tout au moins d'anthropocentrisme marqu..
> 
> Pourquoi formerions-nous une "quipe" ??
> 
> Considre-t-on l'ensemble des mouches vivantes sur le Globe comme une quipe ??


Oui, elles uvrent toutes en partie et individuellement  la survie de leur espce. Cette notion est applicable  de nombreuses chelles.

Cela dit, je ne veux forcer personne  faire quipe mais certains jeux peuvent tre plus intressants lorsque le collaboration s'y mle.

Concernant l'anthropocentrisme, je ne suis pas sr qu'un jour nous puissions concevoir le monde autrement par le prisme de nos axiomes humains.
Ceux-ci voluent et sont peut-tre partags par d'autres entits mais qui nous dit que notre cerveau  la capacit de modliser le monde tel qu'il est rellement ?
Le scientifique rpondra peut-tre par l'affirmative, le religieux peut-tre par la ngative et d'autre, moi compris, ne font que l'esprer.




> Je dois dire qu'en dehors des sciences, je m'en mfie comme de la peste.. La logique ou la philosophie dpend de la civilisation / culture, et du crneau temporel...
> 
> A part quelques fondamentaux, une "dmonstration" dans ces domaines ne peut s'appuyer que sur un sous-ensemble "culturel" de valeurs / d'assertions..


Ce sur quoi se base toute la science :



> Un axiome (du grec ancien αξιωμα/axioma,  considr comme digne, convenable, vident en soi  lui-mme driv de αξιος (axios), signifiant  digne .) dsigne une vrit indmontrable qui doit tre admise. Pour certains philosophes grecs de l'Antiquit, un axiome tait une affirmation qu'ils considraient comme vidente et qui n'avait nul besoin de preuve.





> Le libre-penseur au sens franais connat un certain "lavage de cerveau"..


Je te l'accorde en partie comme je le disais plus haut concernant la notion de libert.

Cependant, si on ne reconnais pas la notion de responsabilit de l'individu et qu'on se permet donc de juger le cerveau d'autrui "lavable", que reste-t-il ?

Ces notions, axiomes sur lesquels je choisis hypocritement de me baser, donnent du sens, ou en tout cas un intrt tout autre, au jeu qu'est ma vie.




> L encore je dois appuyer sur le fait que tu fais quand mme montre d'un anthropocentrisme assez prononc...
> 
> Que savons-nous des comportements des fourmis, termites, baleines, dauphins ? Sommes-nous certains qu'il n'y a pas de justification  leurs actes ?


Jestime en tout cas trs improbable (voir messages prcdents) qu'ils justifient intellectuellement leurs actes.
Je me sers de la science et de ma conscience typiquement humaine pour faire une telle valuation.
Nous, humains, cherchons des explications  leurs comportements et je nous pense suprieur (humainement, en effet)  eux.

Encore une fois, si les mots humains n'ont aucunes valeur (notion impliquant la celle de supriorit), que reste-t-il ?

Je veux bien essayer de penser comme un trou noir mais je ne suis qu'humain et l'assume pleinement !




> Je ne le pense pas...
> 
> La notion de progrs n'est pas vieille (_tout juste 2 sicles, telle qu'elle est formalise_), et mme si on la fait remonter plus loin, que ce soit du ct des Chinois ou des Egyptiens, ce ne sont que des pi-phnomnes ..


C'est pertinent.




> NOUS ne sommes que des pi-phnomnes, et l'Humain galement..


Pour l'instant, probablement.
Cependant, aucune forme de vie jusqu' prsent observe ne peut faire de prdictions aussi prcises que les ntres et adapter leurs actions en consquence.
Nous reproduisons en laboratoire la fusion nuclaire et galerons peut-tre un jour le Soleil.
Tu as peut-tre entendu parl de la Sphre de Dyson, une superstructure imaginaire construite autour d'une toile pour en puiser le maximum d'nergie.

En poussant la projection, on peut classifier les hypothtiques civilisations extraterrestres en fonction de leur maitrise de l'nergie :
_ De leur plante;
_ De leur systme solaire;
_ De leur galaxie.

Aussi anthropomorphique et abusive que soient ces ides, elles peuvent aider  esprer que l'humanit dpassera l'pi-phnomnes Homo sapiens. 




> Tout est dit avec "UNE"..


LA vrit est une notion (discutable), UNE vrit n'est pas autre chose qu'une conviction, j'aurais donc d employer la premire forme.  ::roll:: 

En effet, une expression rpte suffisamment de fois finit par tre intgre. Heureusement que nous sommes capables de resalir nos cerveaux lavs.  ::lol:: 




> Et de plus, mme si l'on se restreint  l'Humain, et encore plus  l'Humain Historique  , il y a quand mme eu  peu prs 5 civilisations qui ont disparu, suivies par de grands ages de barbarie... (_et 1000 ans la dernire fois, a fait quand mme pas mal, non ??_)
> 
> Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse nommer ceci de la "supriorit"...


La barbarie n'est plus ce qu'elle tait !
Les celtes, par exemple, n'crivaient pas mais nous savons aujourd'hui que leurs culture(s) tai(en)t riche(s), idem pour les perses et autres "barbares".

Les empires et autres civilisations se font et se dfont et peut-tre que cela continuera.
Reste que Gutenberg est pass par l et que la culture, phnomne quasi-absent dans le reste du monde animal, se transmet aujourd'hui plus facilement que jamais.

Mes nutriments sont conservs au frai et la nuit ma maison est claire grce  la fission nuclaire contrle, je parcoure de grandes distances en trs peu de temps guid par des satellites artificiels etc.. : Je suis l'Homme et je ne pense pas tre un animal comme les autres !

Les bactries n'ont pas construit de fuse pour explorer et peut-tre un jour coloniser l'univers !




> a n'est pas le cas ????


Objectivement, peut-tre mais comme l'objectivit n'existe pas...
Ce n'est probablement qu'une question d'interprtation et je n'y attache donc que peu d'importance.
Le Grand Nounours Vert (GNV) peut trs bien avoir dcid des lois de l'univers...




> Entre "ne pas savoir" et "douter" il y a un foss...


C'est possible... mais ma jolie phrase serait gche !  ::D: 




> De mme qu'entre "ne pas savoir" et "croire"...


Si je crois, je ne sais pas.
Si je sais, je ne crois plus !

----------


## souviron34

yo.. 

y s'fait tard, mais je vais tenter une petite rponse...





> Oui, elle uvrent toutes en partie et individuellement  la survie de leur espce.


Ce qui aurait tendance  remettre en cause ta "supriorit" suppose de l'Humain, puisque des mouches pourraient tre capable de former "une quipe"...  ::P: 







> Concernant l'anthropocentrisme, je ne suis pas sr qu'un jour nous puissions concevoir le monde autrement par le prisme de nos axiomes humains.


Le prisme, oui... Mais au-del du filtre...

Je ne sais pas, moi, avec ma vision un peu "extrieure" et astronome, je ne conois pas tellement le monde suivant des critres humains (_d'o mon indignation il y  a maintenant 1 an 1/2-2 ans sur le "Rchauffement Climatique" et les chelles et certitudes considres_)

Et si de plus on se met  admettre la thorie de Gaia, nous ne serions que de vulgaires bactries ou microbes d'un "gigantesque" (*pour nous*) organisme...

Je ne vois pas grand'chose l-dedans de fondamentalement humain : La Terre et le Systme Solaire ont presque 5 milliards d'annes, notre Galaxie en a 10, l'Univers (pour nous) 13.7, mais les fameuses "fontaines blanches" (_ rapprocher de la vision du Bouddhisme_) ne ferait de toutes faons de notre Univers que l'un (_fini dans le Temps et l'Espace absolu_) parmi des milliards d'autres....

Et mme dans cet Univers-l, nous ne sommes rien... Alors franchement non je ne vois rien qui me ferait concevoir le monde comme "humainenemt" concevable ou  une chelle dans laquelle nous vaudrions quelque chose...






> Ceux-ci voluent et sont peut-tre partags par d'autres entits mais qui nous dit que notre cerveau  la capacit de modliser le monde tel qu'il est rellement ?
> Le scientifique rpondra peut-tre par l'affirmative, le religieux peut-tre par la ngative et d'autre, moi compris, ne font que l'esprer.


L tu te goures.. Le scientifique n'a pas la prtention de dire que notre cerveau a la capacit de modliser le monde...

Un excellent exemple en est les fractales..

IL SE TROUVE que un espace log2/log5 reprsente correctement l'intrieur de alvoles des poumons..

Nous n'en avons aucune explication thorique rationnelle...

De mme pour le T0 du BigBang..

En fait, un bon scientifique essaiera de trouver qu'est-ce qui, avec nos axiomes, peut permettre de vrifier ce que l'on voit.. Sans plus...

(_la plus grande loi de luminost des galaxies s'appelle la loi de De Vaucouleurs. C'est, comme 90% des lois physiques, une loi empirique.. Et c'est valable aussi en mto, et mme en physique nuclare, o pourtant la thorie a thoriquement 30 ans d'avance sur les observations... : que ce soit les coefficients , les masses, et/ou les imprvus, tout est "rabot" par l'empirisme..._) 






> Cependant, si on ne reconnais pas la notion de responsabilit de l'individu et qu'on se permet donc de juger le cerveau d'autrui "lavable", que reste-t-il ?


A peu prs tous les sytme existants ou ayant exist sur Terre : entre rgimes totalitaires, fodaux, matriarcaux ou patriarcaux,  ou nos socits..

Il suffit de voir sur ce forum : thoriqement des gens vivant dans un systme o le cerveau n'est pas consdr "lavabe", et pourtant assujettis _de facto_ aux modes de consommation et de vie... et donc  un "lessivage"





> Jestime en tout cas trs improbable (voir messages prcdents) qu'ils justifient intellectuellement leurs actes.


et pourtant les chercheurs spcialiss s'accordent tous pour dire que , que ce soit les baleines ou les dauphins se comportent et s'ajustent aux circonstances , et adoptent et adaptent des stratgies complexes, tout comme certaines espces de singes.. plus les rats et les loups...





> Je me sers de la science et de ma conscience typiquement humaine pour faire une telle valuation.


Ben voui, mais d'aprs la relativit justement, toute exprience est biaise par l'observateur...  ::P: 






> Pour l'instant, probablement.
> Cependant, aucune forme de vie jusqu' prsent observe ne peut faire de prdictions aussi prcises que les ntres et adapter leurs actions en consquence.
> Nous reproduisons en laboratoire la fusion nuclaire et galerons peut-tre un jour le Soleil.
> Tu as peut-tre entendu parl de la Sphre de Dyson, une superstructure imaginaire construite autour d'une toile pour en puiser le maximum d'nergie.
> 
> En poussant la projection, on peut classifier les hypothtiques civilisations extraterrestres en fonction de leur maitrise de l'nergie :
> _ De leur plante;
> _ De leur systme solaire;
> _ De leur galaxie.
> ...


Je ne connais pas ceci, mais dans le milieu des cosmologues (_astronomes professionnels s'occupant des diffrents modles d'univers_), la partition est assez simple et n'a que peu  voir avec une quelconque matrise de l'nergie..

Il s'agit d'age, et de maturit par rapport  la notion de clan...

Et en gros on distingue 3 stades : (_entre parenthses les chiffres - nombre de civilisations extra-terrestres - estims pour NOTRE galaxie_)


- primitif : au stade Nandethal : (3 000  30 000) bas sur des clans. Territoire gographiquement limit. Peu de technologies car trop de guerres et pas assez de nombre par clan. 
- moyen : nous. (300  3 000) bas sur des "pays", "nations", "continents"... gographiquement plus grand, mais cependant suffisamment restreints pour causer des guerres intestines. Dveloppement d'une technologie, mais toujours freine par volonts contraires. Pas de conscience de Plante, et donc limite. Voyages possibles technologiquement dans le voisnage immdiat.. (problmes d'espace-temps)
- volus : (3  300) bass sur la notion de plante ou "confdration de systmes". Gographiquement au minimum une plante. Grande capacit technologique car pas de guerres intestines, gestions des ressources globales, intrts communs. Voyages intersidraux possibles (intrt de la communaut et notion du temps diffrente)

(_et on estime le passage d'un stade  l'autre  environ 150 000  300 000 ans_)

Maintenant, comme tout bon astrophysiicen rellement athe, je pose la question qui fait mal : soit nous ne sommes pas seuls, soit nous sommes seuls..

Si nous ne sommes pas seuls, les estimations ci-dessus (_statistiques en fonction du nombre d'toiles classe M (Soleil) (avec les bonnes tempratures et masses) et nombre de plantes et ages et conditions de distance et nombre moyen de civilisations_) nous donnent une place tout  fait.. limite..

Et si nous sommes seuls, les croyants y voent la main de Dieu, moi j'y vois (peut-tre) une erreur : nous sommes le seul animal  avoir un cortex.. Peut-tre une branche de la bio-diversit qui va s'avrer non-viable et disparatra, comme tant ont dj disparu...






> LA vrit est une notion (discutable), UNE vrit n'est pas autre chose qu'une conviction, j'aurais donc d employer la premire forme.


certainement pas.. Pour eux, oui (pour les religieux). Mais pas quand on en parle. 

Les congrgations, religions, ou idologies recherchent toute UNE vrit qui pourra attirer et/ou soulager le maximum de personnes.

Aucune ne prtend (_rellement, dans le fond_)  La Vrit (_puisque celle-ci n'est QUE du fait mme de Dieu : entre "Dieu reconnatra les siens" et "que Sa Volont soit faite"_)






> La barbarie n'est plus ce qu'elle tait !
> Les celtes, par exemple, n'crivaient pas mais nous savons aujourd'hui que leurs culture(s) tai(en)t riche(s), idem pour les perses et autres "barbares".


Je ne mentionnais mme pas les Celtes, mais ce que nous avons eu ici-mme aprs la chute de l'Empire Romain et jusqu' Louis XI environ (_un peu avant si l'on tient compte de Charlemagne, quoique a a quand mme dur quelques sicles aprs lui pour devenir quand mme un peu civilis : ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on ne dnomme pas cette priode, mais que d'un coup on passe au "Moyen-Age".._)






> Les empires et autres civilisations se font et se dfont et peut-tre que cela continuera.


mais trs certainement, que a continuera.. Nous sommes , nous, aujourdhui, sur la pente descendante d'une fin de civilisation : socit dite "de loisirs", avec une pyramide des ages aberrante, et qui ne produit en majorit que des biens inutiles  la survie de l'espce, et qui limine petit  petit les biens "naturels" qui pourrait la faire survivre..

Et il y en aura d'autres aprs, sans doute l-aussi aprs un age de barbarie, et a recommencera.. Jusqu' ce que soit l'espce disparaisse (_voir plus haut_), soit le Soleil finisse par englober la Terre (_encore 4 milliards d'annes  attendre_)






> Reste que Gutenberg est pass par l et que la culture, phnomne quasi-absent dans le reste du monde animal, se transmet aujourd'hui plus facilement que jamais.


L'imprimerie a t invente par les Chinois au premier sicle avant JC, et la culture se transmettait pas mal du temps de Babylone (_tour de Babel_)ou de la Bbliothque d'Alexandrie...







> Mes nutriments sont conservs au frai et la nuit ma maison est claire grce  la fission nuclaire contrle, je parcoure de grandes distances en trs peu de temps guid par des satellites artificiels etc.. : Je suis l'Homme et je ne pense pas tre un animal comme les autres !
> 
> Les bactries n'ont pas construit de fuse pour explorer et peut-tre un jour coloniser l'univers !


Ben si.. Les bactries nous ont construits..  ::P: . Elles sont notre base... 

Bon, quand je dis a, je ne suis pas contre :




> Je suis l'Homme et je ne pense pas tre un animal comme les autres !


simplement je n'y vois pas (d'un point de vue extrieur) de "supriorit". Les singes, les castors, et les ratons-laveurs se fabriquent des outils et modifient la nature autour d'eux...






> Si je crois, je ne sais pas.
> Si je sais, je ne crois plus !


Non, je ne suis pas d'accord..

Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, je suis athe de fait, mais agnostique de rlfexion : je suis incapable de prouver l'existence ou la non-existence de Dieu.

Donc je sais que je ne peux rien prouver, et je crois qu'il y a des gens qui ont besoin de croire..

Et que lorsque ces gens-l croient, ils Savent (pour eux), puisque les plus virulents essayent de te convertir..


D'un autre ct, je sais que l'Homme n'est pas fondamentalement bon (ni mauvais), mais qu'il y en a des bons et des mauvais (_le fameux dbat sur "la nature humaine" qu'on a eu en dbut d'anne dernire je crois_), ce qui ne m'empche pas de croire qu'on doit pouvoir arriver  faire , en moyenne, que les bons soient plus marquants que les mauvais...



Donc ta phrase fait bel effet, mais je la pense fausse...  :;):

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Il est encore plus tard mais je ne rsiste pas.




> Ce qui aurait tendance  remettre en cause ta "supriorit" suppose de l'Humain, puisque des mouches pourraient tre capable de former "une quipe"...


Nous collaborons  un bien plus grand nombre d'chelles que celles-ci.




> Le prisme, oui... Mais au-del du filtre...
> 
> Je ne sais pas, moi, avec ma vision un peu "extrieure" et astronome, je ne conois pas tellement le monde suivant des critres humains (_d'o mon indignation il y  a maintenant 1 an 1/2-2 ans sur le "Rchauffement Climatique" et les chelles et certitudes considres_)
> 
> Et si de plus on se met  admettre la thorie de Gaia, nous ne serions que de vulgaires bactries ou microbes d'un "gigantesque" (*pour nous*) organisme...
> 
> Je ne vois pas grand'chose l-dedans de fondamentalement humain : La Terre et le Systme Solaire ont presque 5 milliards d'annes, notre Galaxie en a 10, l'Univers (pour nous) 13.7, mais les fameuses "fontaines blanches" (_ rapprocher de la vision du Bouddhisme_) ne ferait de toutes faons de notre Univers que l'un (_fini dans le Temps et l'Espace absolu_) parmi des milliards d'autres....
> 
> Et mme dans cet Univers-l, nous ne sommes rien... Alors franchement non je ne vois rien qui me ferait concevoir le monde comme "humainenemt" concevable ou  une chelle dans laquelle nous vaudrions quelque chose...


Quand je parle de la supriorit de l'Homme, je parle aussi de celle de toute entit qui se distinguerait du singe par ses facults intellectuelles (volont de civilisation, recherche thorique et philosophique ou autres).

La grandeur d'un groupe, d'une ide ou d'une action ne se mesure pas en mtre ou en joule.
L'univers, aussi vaste soit-il, ne vaut pas le coup d'tre explor s'il ne peut nous surprendre. Il en est de mme pour une ide.

Je me basais sur la maitrise d'une certaine quantit d'nergie ou de matire pour illustrer le fait qu'une ide puissante fait fi des chelles : la taille d'une civilisation peut thoriquement tendre vers l'infini.

La classification que tu me proposes l'illustre bien.




> L tu te goures.. Le scientifique n'a pas la prtention de dire que notre cerveau a la capacit de modliser le monde...
> 
> Un excellent exemple en est les fractales..
> 
> IL SE TROUVE que un espace log2/log5 reprsente correctement l'intrieur de alvoles des poumons..
> 
> Nous n'en avons aucune explication thorique rationnelle...
> 
> De mme pour le T0 du BigBang..
> ...


Vrifier une proposition, c'est dterminer si elle est vraie.

Comment peut-on vrifier un modle que nous admettons ne pas pouvoir concevoir ?




> A peu prs tous les sytme existants ou ayant exist sur Terre : entre rgimes totalitaires, fodaux, matriarcaux ou patriarcaux,  ou nos socits..
> 
> Il suffit de voir sur ce forum : thoriqement des gens vivant dans un systme o le cerveau n'est pas consdr "lavabe", et pourtant assujettis _de facto_ aux modes de consommation et de vie... et donc  un "lessivage"


Nos socits occidentales ne prtendent pas tre parfaites et elles ont parfois tendance  perdre certains fondamentaux de vue comme, par exemple, cette notion de responsabilit individuelle.
Elles respectent aussi la diversit des opinions, leurs expressions, etc..
Pour ne parler que de laspect "libert" intellectuelle : Ne mlangeons pas les torchons et les serviettes.




> et pourtant les chercheurs spcialiss s'accordent tous pour dire que , que ce soit les baleines ou les dauphins se comportent et s'ajustent aux circonstances , et adoptent et adaptent des stratgies complexes, tout comme certaines espces de singes.. plus les rats et les loups...


Je ne dis pas le contraire, je dis que nous avons de plus en plus besoin de justifier verbalement nos actes quand le loup lui ne va pas chercher  expliquer  son congnre pourquoi il lui  voler son gouter.




> Je ne mentionnais mme pas les Celtes, mais ce que nous avons eu ici-mme aprs la chute de l'Empire Romain et jusqu' Louis XI environ (_un peu avant si l'on tient compte de Charlemagne, quoique a a quand mme dur quelques sicles aprs lui pour devenir quand mme un peu civilis : ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on ne dnomme pas cette priode, mais que d'un coup on passe au "Moyen-Age".._)


La fin de l'empire romain d'occident et le dbut du moyen-age concident, ou sont trs proches.
Quoi qu'il en soit, la priode de chaos, si tant est qu'on puisse employer se mot, reste courte au vu de la longvit de l'empire romain ou de celle du royaume de France.




> mais trs certainement, que a continuera.. Nous sommes , nous, aujourd'hui, sur la pente descendante d'une fin de civilisation : socit dite "de loisirs", avec une pyramide des ages aberrante, et qui ne produit en majorit que des biens inutiles  la survie de l'espce, et qui limine petit  petit les biens "naturels" qui pourrait la faire survivre..


Mon interprtation du monde est trs diffrente :
_ socit dite "de loisirs" : Nous n'avons plus besoin de consacrer beaucoup de temps  notre survie. Un de mes loisir prfr, tu l'auras compris, est le dbat; Quel est le problme ?
_ avec une pyramide des ages "aberrante" : Faire moins de deux enfants est la meilleure garantie contre une ventuelle surpopulation et un facteur positif concernant leurs ducations.
_ qui ne produit en majorit que des biens inutiles  la survie de l'espce : Car nous produisons dj normment (beaucoup plus que dans le pass) de biens qui lui sont utile.
_ qui limine petit  petit les biens "naturels" qui pourrait la faire survivre : Qui s'en rend compte et qui rflchit et uvre dj pour que cela change (contrairement  nombre d'autres espces qui, elles, ont disparut, en en emportant parfois certaines autres avec elles).





> (_encore 4 milliards d'annes  attendre_)


Plusieurs milliers de fois le temps ncessaire  la colonisation de l'espace.




> Ben si.. Les bactries nous ont construits.. . Elles sont notre base...


Elles ont donc eu *besoin* d'voluer vers une forme qui pour moi est suprieure.




> Les singes, les castors, et les ratons-laveurs se fabriquent des outils et modifient la nature autour d'eux...


Mais d'ici  ce qu'ils fabriquent une station spatiale...




> D'un autre ct, je sais que l'Homme n'est pas fondamentalement bon (ni mauvais), mais qu'il y en a des bons et des mauvais (_le fameux dbat sur "la nature humaine" qu'on a eu en dbut d'anne dernire je crois_), ce qui ne m'empche pas de croire qu'on doit pouvoir arriver  faire , en moyenne, que les bons soient plus marquants que les mauvais...
> 
> Donc ta phrase fait bel effet, mais je la pense fausse...





> Donc je sais que je ne peux rien prouver, et je crois qu'il y a des gens qui ont besoin de croire..


Ici, savoir et croyance ne s'appliquent pas respectivement aux mmes propositions.




> Et que lorsque ces gens-l croient, ils Savent (pour eux)


Ils se disent eux mme croyants et beaucoup savent qu'ils ne savent pas.




> , puisque les plus virulents essayent de te convertir..


Les plus virulents ne peuvent pas te servir de dmonstration concernant l'ensemble.

----------


## souviron34

PAs le temps d'laborer plus avant pour l'instant, mais :




> Je me basais sur la maitrise d'une certaine quantit d'nergie ou de matire pour illustrer le fait qu'une ide puissante fait fi des chelles : la taille d'une civilisation peut thoriquement tendre vers l'infini.
> 
> La classification que tu me proposes l'illustre bien.


mes chiffres sont inexacts, je le corrige l-haut..

c'est : 

3  300 plus avancs300  3000 au mme stade3000  30000 : nanderthal

----------


## Acropole

Vous avez beaucoup crit, je vais essayer de rpondre.

Quand je dis que rien n'est vrai tu rpond :




> Et que rien ne le sera jamais !


Pourtant cette phrase prtend l'tre.





> L'infime nuance entre le trs probable et le vrai, c'est le doute; et sa disparition serait (et a parfois t) une catastrophe pour la pense.


La disparition du doute n'est pas une catastrophe. Une catastrophe dtruit tout. C'est le doute qui est catastrophique. Tout dpend de l'habitude de douter et de l'importance accorde a l'objet ou au sujet du doute.

En plus clair, la certitude est indispensable  la marche de la vie. Si on n'a aucune certitude on ne peut mme pas mettre un pied devant l'autre car on ne peut prvoir si on avancera ou reculera.
Les certitudes acquises de Copernic on permis celles de Galile, puis de Newton, d'Einstein et ainsi de suite. Ceux qui ont dout de Galile ont voulu le faire taire au nom de leurs certitudes.
La progression est un jeu entre les doutes et les certitudes. Que l'un des deux remporte la bataille et c'est la fin de la route pour tous.




> Le scientifique rejette le Grand Nounours Vert car la solution la plus simple est souvent la meilleurs : L'interprtation que nous faisons des ossements fossiliss prsents sur terre est juste la plus simple.


Ce n'est pas une question de simplicit. La thorie de Newton est plus simple que celle d'Einstein. 
Le scientifique rejette le Grand Nounours Vert tout comme Einstein rejeta le Big Bang aussi longtemps que l'exprience ou l'observation n'en apporte suffisamment de preuves pour qu'y croire apporte plus  la science que de ne pas y croire.




> Lexprience a longtemps prouv aux hommes lexistence de forces surnaturelles : Lexplication des orages, ruptions volcaniques et autres sismes par la volont d'une ou plusieurs entits suprieures a longtemps t la plus simple.


L'exprience  toujours montr la vrit aux hommes, mais ils n'coutent pas toujours ce qu'on leur dit  ::): 




> Considre-t-on l'ensemble des mouches vivantes sur le Globe comme une quipe ??


Bien plus que cela. L'quipe est compose des mouches, des humains, des plantes, des minraux, des rayons solaires, de la galaxie etc. Les lectrons, protons et neutrons participent  l'quipe en nous fournissant lumire, gravitation, adn, h2o et ainsi de suite.




> Je dois dire qu'en dehors des sciences, je m'en mfie comme de la peste.. La logique ou la philosophie dpend de la civilisation / culture, et du crneau temporel...
> 
> A part quelques fondamentaux, une "dmonstration" dans ces domaines ne peut s'appuyer que sur un sous-ensemble "culturel" de valeurs / d'assertions..


La logique scientifique nous sort de notre condition humain autiste et narcissique (Dieu est fait a notre image... mais certaines religions ont des dieux non humains : incas, indiens, animistes...).




> Si du point de vue d'un humain un dauphin ou une baleine est infrieur, en attendant aprs 40 ans d'effort nous n'arrivons toujours pas  comprendre leur langage.. Et pourtant on sait qu'ils (elles) parlent et communiquent...


Du point de vue des dauphins leur somme nous suprieur ? Comprennent-ils notre langage ?
Qu'est ce qui justifie cette notion de supriorit ? 

Certains considrent la culture occidentale infrieure car trop terre a terre, pas assez mystique / religieuse / spirituelle.





> Tu dois te douter que je te rejoins sur le passe-temps qu'est le dbat, cela rejoins aussi la conception que je me faisais de la vie des hommes.


J'ai d mal m'exprimer concernant la justification du dbat. Le dbat en politique consiste  convaincre tout le monde de faire la mme chose, d'tre du mme bord. C'est ce point l qui est dangereux pour la socit. Et on le voit de plus en plus ces temps-ci. La tentative de meurtre d'une lue amricaine il y'a quelques mois en est un symptme, de mme que la tentative d'assassinat de Chirac. A trop se poser comme vrit et bien absolue la politique cre des tensions destructrices alors que, selon moi, la politique est avant tout une action de construction.




> Cela dit, je ne veux forcer personne  faire quipe mais certains jeux peuvent tre plus intressants lorsque le collaboration s'y mle.


Il y'a des tas de jeux, la trs grande majorit ne sont pas bas sur l'quipe mais sur l'opposition. Mme dans les jeux d'quipe il faut souvent une quipe adverse en face, qu'elle soit humaine ou autre (phnomne naturel par exemple).




> Concernant l'anthropocentrisme, je ne suis pas sr qu'un jour nous puissions concevoir le monde autrement par le prisme de nos axiomes humains.


Ce n'est pas l'anthropocentrisme. Comme le reste, l'anthropocentrisme est un axiome humain, mais qui place l'humain au centre de tout. Les sciences, axiomes humains, nous ont montr qu'il n'y a pas de centre du tout, et donc que l'humain n'est pas le centre de tout.




> Cependant, si on ne reconnais pas la notion de responsabilit de l'individu et qu'on se permet donc de juger le cerveau d'autrui "lavable", que reste-t-il ?


Il reste la mme chose. Que l'on dispose de libre arbitre ou pas un criminel (humain, animal, cyclone, tsunami, pidmie) est combattu par ceux qu'il lse.




> Encore une fois, si les mots humains n'ont aucunes valeur (notion impliquant la celle de supriorit), que reste-t-il ?


Il reste la valeur qu'on leur donne, individuellement. Ils n'ont aucun valeur pour une chaise.




> Je veux bien essayer de penser comme un trou noir mais je ne suis qu'humain et l'assume pleinement !


La science ne permet pas de penser comme un trou noir, elle nous permet de penser le trou noir. L'art et la philosophie aussi, mais d'une manire non contrainte par la manire dont pense le trou noir. a rejoint ce que je disais plus haut, sans contraintes nous ne somme que du chaos.




> Pour l'instant, probablement.
> Cependant, aucune forme de vie jusqu' prsent observe ne peut faire de prdictions aussi prcises que les ntres et adapter leurs actions en consquence.


Il ne faut pas prendre de haut les autres espces, elles nous apportent de nombreuses surprises. Il y'a peu j'ai lu un article sur certains singes qui crient au danger, faisant fuir tout le groupe. Le singe en question revient en suite au lieu de dpart et se bouffe toutes les bananes tout seul car quand il a crier au danger _il avait menti_ !!!




> LA vrit est une notion (discutable), UNE vrit n'est pas autre chose qu'une conviction, j'aurais donc d employer la premire forme.


C'est pour a que je dis que _la_ vrit se rduit  la science. Le reste sont _des_ vrits.




> Les bactries n'ont pas construit de fuse pour explorer et peut-tre un jour coloniser l'univers !


Les bactries ont construit toutes les formes de vie de cette plante et bien plus encore. Ce sont elles qui ont inject dans l'atmosphre l'oxygne que nous respirons. Elles n'ont pas eu besoin d'voluer vers nous, elles se sont trs bien dbrouille sans et se dbrouille encore sans nous. Ou plutt elles font avec et continueront a faire sans aprs.




> Mais d'ici  ce qu'ils (les castors) fabriquent une station spatiale...


Peut tre plus tt que les indiens dAmazonie...

----------


## souviron34

Juste un petit bout rapide :




> Le scientifique rejette le Grand Nounours Vert tout comme Einstein rejeta le Big Bang aussi longtemps que l'exprience ou l'observation n'en apporte suffisamment de preuves pour qu'y croire apporte plus  la science que de ne pas y croire.


juste ceci est faux...  :8-): 

Tout un tas de grands scientifiques sont croyants (_Bernard d'Epagnat, Carl Sagan, Stephen Hawkins,  le professeur Barnard, Hubert Reeves,  pour ne citer que ceux-ci, mais il y en a des milliers/dizaines de milliers_)

----------


## Acropole

> Tout un tas de grands scientifiques sont croyants (_Bernard d'Epagnat, Carl Sagan, Stephen Hawkins,  le professeur Barnard, Hubert Reeves,  pour ne citer que ceux-ci, mais il y en a des milliers/dizaines de milliers_)


Ils n'ont pas une attitude scientifique en la matire. Ils ne devraient pas plus y croire qu'en tous les autres dieux et cratures fantastiques/fantaisistes, du bestiaire mythologique.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> En plus clair, la certitude est indispensable  la marche de la vie. Si on n'a aucune certitude on ne peut mme pas mettre un pied devant l'autre car on ne peut prvoir si on avancera ou reculera.


Je suis *presque* sr qu'en mettant un pied devant l'autre je vais avancer. Les certitudes sont inutiles.




> Les certitudes acquises de Copernic on permis celles de Galile, puis de Newton, d'Einstein et ainsi de suite. Ceux qui ont dout de Galile ont voulu le faire taire au nom de leurs certitudes.


Newton  du douter des thories de ses prdcesseurs pour vouloir les tendre, comme Einstein et tous ses successeurs.
Tu vas me rpondre que c'est une exprience incohrente qui  sem le doute mais  quoi bon continuer d'en faire si on ne doute plus ?




> La logique scientifique nous sort de notre condition humain autiste et narcissique


Elle n'a, d'aprs ce que nous savons, t pense que par l'humain.




> Du point de vue des dauphins leur somme nous suprieur ? Comprennent-ils notre langage ?
> Qu'est ce qui justifie cette notion de supriorit ?


Nous pourrons bientt les simuler par ordinateurs, les modifier gntiquement, etc..




> Certains considrent la culture occidentale infrieure car trop terre a terre, pas assez mystique / religieuse / spirituelle.


Je pense qu'ils ont en partie raison concernant le scientisme dont vous tes de dignes reprsentants. Reste qu'ils en adoptent volontiers les aspects qui leurs profitent, contrairement aux autres animaux qui eux en sont incapables.




> J'ai d mal m'exprimer concernant la justification du dbat. Le dbat en politique consiste  convaincre tout le monde de faire la mme chose, d'tre du mme bord. C'est ce point l qui est dangereux pour la socit. Et on le voit de plus en plus ces temps-ci. La tentative de meurtre d'une lue amricaine il y'a quelques mois en est un symptme, de mme que la tentative d'assassinat de Chirac. A trop se poser comme vrit et bien absolue la politique cre des tensions destructrices alors que, selon moi, la politique est avant tout une action de construction.


Celui qui tue n'est pas celui qui prne le dbat.
Le conflit intellectuel, comme la science ou tout autre outil, peut empcher la violence ou la promouvoir. On ne considre cependant pas le vendeur de l'arme du crime comme responsable du meurtre.




> Les sciences, axiomes humains, nous ont montr qu'il n'y a pas de centre du tout, et donc que l'humain n'est pas le centre de tout.


Mme si il est  l'origine des sciences.




> Il reste la mme chose. Que l'on dispose de libre arbitre ou pas un criminel (humain, animal, cyclone, tsunami, pidmie) est combattu par ceux qu'il lse.


Pas si la victime est un sujet de son criminel de roi, etc..
La notion de "libre"-arbitre ne s'est pas impos dans de trs nombreux pays pour rien.




> Il reste la valeur qu'on leur donne, individuellement. Ils n'ont aucun valeur pour une chaise.


Cela veut donc dire que je ne perd rien  redfinir chacun des mots de mon dictionnaire en fonctions de mes gouts et prfrences. Nous serions juste incapables de communiquer si les mots n'avaient de valeur qu'individuelle ou subjective !




> La science ne permet pas de penser comme un trou noir, elle nous permet de penser le trou noir. L'art et la philosophie aussi, mais d'une manire non contrainte par la manire dont pense le trou noir. a rejoint ce que je disais plus haut, sans contraintes nous ne somme que du chaos.


La philosophie, comme toute pratique intellectuelle, est contrainte par des conventions, des dfinitions, des observations etc.. N'oublies pas que les premiers hommes de science taient tous des philosophes (en autres).

Toutes les pratiques intellectuelles se nourrissent les unes les autres, d'autant plus lorsqu'elles sont partages, et donc prouves, avec autrui.





> Il ne faut pas prendre de haut les autres espces, elles nous apportent de nombreuses surprises. Il y'a peu j'ai lu un article sur certains singes qui crient au danger, faisant fuir tout le groupe. Le singe en question revient en suite au lieu de dpart et se bouffe toutes les bananes tout seul car quand il a crier au danger _il avait menti_ !!!


Il n'y  que l'humain pour apprcier  leurs justes valeurs de tels phnomnes.
Aussi, nous mentons autrement plus et mieux qu'eux !




> Les bactries ont construit toutes les formes de vie de cette plante et bien plus encore. Ce sont elles qui ont inject dans l'atmosphre l'oxygne que nous respirons. Elles n'ont pas eu besoin d'voluer vers nous, elles se sont trs bien dbrouille sans et se dbrouille encore sans nous. Ou plutt elles font avec et continueront a faire sans aprs.


Ou pas, si effectivement dans 4 milliards d'annes notre toile finit par carboniser la terre et que nous avons dj colonis d'autres systmes solaires...




> Peut tre plus tt que les indiens dAmazonie...


Je suppose que les spcialistes jugeraient cela trs peu probable.


L'volution biologique est trs lente face  notre volution culturelle.

Nous connaissons une bonne partie de l'histoire gologique et biologique de la terre (sans parler de celle de l'univers) et nous pouvons en tirer des leons.
Nous analysons les grandes extinctions, prvoyons notre climat, grerons nos ressources, contrlerons nos cosystmes etc..

Quelle autre espce connue en est capable ?!

Le mcanisme biologique permettant le raisonnement, le cerveau, n'a fait que grossir et se complexifier depuis qu'il est apparu (400 millions d'annes pour le cerveau reptilien). Il a donc t slectionn car il tait suprieur aux autres stratgies volutives.
Reste que la slection naturelle elle mme est aujourd'hui obsolte face  notre volution culturelle. Nous laborons, exprimentons et slectionnons nous mme nos stratgies volutives !

Avec Homo sapiens, l'histoire de la vie entre dans une nouvelle re.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Ils n'ont pas une attitude scientifique en la matire.


Car ces grands gnies ont bien compris que la science tait inapte  dcrire et expliquer le monde dans son entier !
Dommage qu'il s'agisse l du but premier de la science.

Einstein disait de lunification (des quartes forces) qu'elle tait la qute du divin.

Il ne faudrait pas non plus prendre tous les religieux pour des nafs incapables de la moindre abstraction.

Je considre la religion comme l'anctre de la philosophie, dont la branche la plus formelle serait la science.
Toutes trois sont en qute de sens et de vrai mme si la route jamais ne se termine.






> Il connat l'univers et ne se connat pas.

----------


## Erwy

Ben si a c'est votre haut niveau  ::roll:: 




> Je ne mentionnais mme pas les Celtes, mais ce que nous avons eu ici-mme aprs la chute de l'Empire Romain et jusqu' Louis XI environ (un peu avant si l'on tient compte de Charlemagne, quoique a a quand mme dur quelques sicles aprs lui pour devenir quand mme un peu civilis : ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on ne dnomme pas cette priode, mais que d'un coup on passe au "Moyen-Age"..)


J'ai un pote qui enseigne la priode Carolingienne, va tre content d'apprendre qu'il n'est pas mdiviste  ::ccool:: 
Non, mais franchement, cela s'apprend en 6me ces conneries, un minimum d'effort avant de sortir a !!!
Quant au "manque de civilisation" de la priode mdivale, peut tre  mettre au crdit d'une r-criture de l'histoire  la Renaissance puis au sicle des Lumires.




> L'imprimerie a t invente par les Chinois au premier sicle avant JC, et la culture se transmettait pas mal du temps de Babylone (_tour de Babel_)ou de la Bbliothque d'Alexandrie...


Les chinois utilisaient la Xylographie au IXme sicle *aprs* JC
L'imprimerie  caractres mobile apparait vers le XIme sicle au mieux tu confond avec un quelconque procd de gravure.

Tu fais juste  1200 ans prs...

Peut tre que pour de l'astrophysique c'est une erreur ngligeable mais pas en histoire.
Quant  la transmission de la culture via la bibliothque d'Alexandrie...  ::mouarf2:: 

Comme j'ai l'impression que le reste de vos arguments est  l'avenant je vais pas creuser votre discussion, cela va me dprimer.

PS: comme d'autre modrateurs je suis oblig de me farcir vos discussions rgulirement, non parce qu'elles m'intressent, mais pour vrifier qu'il n'y a pas de modration lgale  faire.
En rgle gnrale je me passe trs bien d'y participer mais mme avec une lecture en diagonale ces "trucs" m'ont carrment saut aux yeux, je ne pense plus vous dranger par la suite.

Bonne "continuation"

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai un pote qui enseigne la priode Carolingienne, va tre content d'apprendre qu'il n'est pas mdiviste 
> Non, mais franchement, cela s'apprend en 6me ces conneries, un minimum d'effort avant de sortir a !!!
> Quant au "manque de civilisation" de la priode mdivale, peut tre  mettre au crdit d'une r-criture de l'histoire  la Renaissance puis au sicle des Lumires.


Je parlait de l'aspect "BARBARE".... Quand on regarde aussi bien les constructions des chateaux, la vie, et la culture de cette poque, on est quand mme pas mal loin derrire et les Egyptiens, Grecs, Romains, et derrire justement ce qui se fera  partir du XI-XV ime sicle, non ????


La suite de l'change tait :




> Quant au progrs de lespce humaine, je parlais bel et bien de supriorit :
> En Connaissance 
> En capacit





> Et de plus, mme si l'on se restreint  l'Humain, et encore plus  l'Humain Historique , il y a quand mme eu  peu prs 5 civilisations qui ont disparu, suivies par de grands ages de barbarie... (et 1000 ans la dernire fois, a fait quand mme pas mal, non ??)





> La barbarie n'est plus ce qu'elle tait !
> Les celtes, par exemple, n'crivaient pas mais nous savons aujourd'hui que leurs culture(s) tai(en)t riche(s), idem pour les perses et autres "barbares





> Je ne mentionnais mme pas les Celtes, mais ce que nous avons eu ici-mme aprs la chute de l'Empire Romain et jusqu' Louis XI environ (un peu avant si l'on tient compte de Charlemagne, quoique a a quand mme dur quelques sicles aprs lui pour devenir quand mme un peu civilis : ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on ne dnomme pas cette priode, mais que d'un coup on passe au "Moyen-Age"..)





> La fin de l'empire romain d'occident et le dbut du moyen-age concident, ou sont trs proches.
> Quoi qu'il en soit, la priode de chaos, si tant est qu'on puisse employer se mot, reste courte au vu de la longvit de l'empire romain ou de celle du royaume de France.




Vas-tu soutenir que la vie du temps de Louis XI tait "plus avance", et un progrs par rapport  ce que se faisait chez les Egyptiens ou les Romains ????

L'interlocuteur parle de chaos, ce n'est pas ce que je mentinnais, je me mentionnais que par rapport au contexte initial! "volution vers toujours plus de progrs"..

Eh bien, non, HISTORIQUEMENT c'est faux... c'est tout ce que je voulais dire...











> Les chinois utilisaient la Xylographie au IXme sicle *aprs* JC
> L'imprimerie  caractres mobile apparait vers le XIme sicle au mieux tu confond avec un quelconque procd de gravure.
> 
> Tu fais juste  1200 ans prs...


Ou alors j'ai mal lu, ou alors ce que j'ai lu tait faux... (_possible, voir ma signature_)..

Cependant, dans "Science et Vie" no 113  Chine : les inventions qui ont chang le monde (numro 113

c'est ce que j'avais lu (_ou ma mmoire tait faible, vu que c'tait chez le toubib_)

La personne qui rpondait (spcialiste de la science chinoise) mentionnait que des bouqins de maths avaient t "imprims" au cours du 1er sicle...







> Peut tre que pour de l'astrophysique c'est une erreur ngligeable mais pas en histoire.


je te l'accorde..





> Quant  la transmission de la culture via la bibliothque d'Alexandrie...


N'a-t-on plus aucun respect pour les dpts de savoir ???

Peut-on savoir ce qui te fait tant rigoler ??


Je rappelle que ceci tait par opposition aux priodes barbares, et qu'on peut mettre dans mes exemples galement Cordoue du temps des Maures...

QUI ETAIENT BIEN PLUS AVANCES QUE NOUS AUTRES, mme s nous tions sous les rgimes carolingiens et suivants...

----------


## souviron34

> Ils n'ont pas une attitude scientifique en la matire. Ils ne devraient pas plus y croire qu'en tous les autres dieux et cratures fantastiques/fantaisistes, du bestiaire mythologique.


L o tu pches, c'est que entre "expliquer la nature" (travail scientifique) et "vivre dedans", il y a un saut...

Le "comment" ne chasse pas le "pourquoi"...


D'o la fausset de l'assertion "Le scientifique rejette le Grand Nounours Vert"

Il y a autant de scientifiques ayant besoin d'une rponse au "pourquoi" et la trouvant dans Dieu qu'il y a de gens non-scientifiques qui font la mme chose...



D'o mon rapprochement avec le Bouddhisme.. La noton des "fontaines blanches" (_l'autre ct d'un trou noir_) cosmologiques est plus prs philosophiquement parlant de ce sur quoi se base le Bouddisme que de n'importe quoi d'autre...

----------


## Erwy

> Je parlait de l'aspect "BARBARE".... Quand on regarde aussi bien les constructions des chateaux, la vie, et la culture de cette poque, on est quand mme pas mal loin derrire et les Egyptiens, Grecs, Romains, et derrire justement ce qui se fera  partir du XI-XV ime sicle, non ????
> [...]
> Je rappelle que ceci tait par opposition aux priodes barbares, et qu'on peut mettre dans mes exemples galement Cordoue du temps des Maures...
> 
> QUI ETAIENT BIEN PLUS AVANCES QUE NOUS AUTRES, mme s nous tions sous les rgimes carolingiens et suivants...


Ben non, a prouve juste que tu connais trs, trs mal ces priodes ,aussi bien sur le "barbarisme" des poques mdivales que la "modernit" de l'antiquit ou de Cordoue.

----------


## souviron34

> Ben non, a prouve juste que tu connais trs, trs mal ces priodes ,aussi bien sur le "barbarisme" des poques mdivales que la "modernit" de l'antiquit ou de Cordoue.


http://www.voyagesphotosmanu.com/inv...usulmanes.html




> LEspagne musulmane connat son apoge sous le califat de Cordoue, qui dure jusquen 1031. *Ses institutions trs labores* (administration centralise, lgislations judiciaire et financire) *contrastent alors avec le morcellement fodal des tats chrtiens dOccident* et lui assurent une grande prosprit conomique





> Le califat de Cordoue est galement un centre culturel et artistique trs brillant. De nombreuses coles et une importante bibliothque sont fondes. Les grandes universits musulmanes y enseignent la mdecine, les mathmatiques, la philosophie et la littrature.* Luvre dAristote y est tudie bien avant que lEurope chrtienne ne la dcouvre  son tour*. Cordoue devient le haut lieu de la philosophie arabe, avec Averros, et juive, avec Mamonide. Lart hispano-mauresque y atteint son apoge. Au xie sicle, lEspagne musulmane se fragmente ...


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Califat_de_Cordoue





> Al-Hakam II runit une bibliothque de plus de 400 000 volumes. Il envoie ses agents dans le monde  la recherche douvrages rares. *Ce travail permettra la transmission du legs grco-romain  l'Occident.* Almanzor cre une cole de posie  Cordoue, mais expurge la bibliothque dal-Hakam des ouvrages quil juge suspects dhrsie.



Survol historique de l'Espagne musulmane




> La civilisation de cette Espagne musulmane irradia une personnalit propre tant en Occident qu'en Orient. Cependant,  Al-Andalous fut oublie depuis sa splendeur tant en Europe comme dans l'univers musulman comme une belle lgende qui n'aurait appartenu a aucun des deux mondes


L'hritage scientifique et culturel

----------


## Erwy

Gnial ta rfrence dj  ::ccool::  (http://www.voyagesphotosmanu.com/inv...usulmanes.html)
edit: tiens tu en as quand mme ajout de moins guignolesque depuis  ::mouarf:: 

Je vois que tu as au moins laiss tomb ta "formidable" antiquit, a vitera dj le ridicule complet.

Pour le reste rien que a




> LEspagne musulmane connat son apoge sous le califat de Cordoue, qui dure jusquen 1031. Ses institutions trs labores (administration centralise, lgislations judiciaire et financire) contrastent alors avec le morcellement fodal des tats chrtiens dOccident et lui assurent une grande prosprit conomique


enlve toute crdibilit au propos:
On compare une *rgion* d'Espagne (qui doit son apoge aux guerres civiles qui ont lieu dans le reste du monde musulman, bonjour l'exemple d'unit)  un ensemble de royaumes de L'Angleterre actuelle jusqu' la Pologne.
Pas vraiment la mme surface, ni la mme population, ni une homognit culturelle ou linguistique  ::roll:: 
Pour le reste, au XIme sicle les choses se sont stabilis en Occident, et on est loin des clichs "Barbares".
Enfin,si tu te tenais au courant, tu saurais que ton "Age d'or" de Cordoue, gnralement vant pour sa "tolrance" et sa "modernit", ne fait plus recette.
Tu commences mme  voir quelques revues qui tire sur ce sujet, pas trop tt, cela fait plus d'une dcennie qui est gnralement admis que ce ne sont qu'exagration r-crite lors du sicle des lumires et postrieurement.

Si tu ne sais  servir que des clichs historiques culs tient en au domaine scientifique, ce n'est pas moi qui iraient relev tes "inexactitude"

----------


## souviron34

> Enfin,si tu te tenais au courant, tu saurais que ton "Age d'or" de Cordoue, gnralement vant pour sa "tolrance" et sa "modernit", ne fait plus recette.
> Tu commences mme  voir quelques revues qui tire sur ce sujet, pas trop tt, cela fait plus d'une dcennie qui est gnralement admis que ce ne sont qu'exagration r-crite lors du sicle des lumires et postrieurement.


des rfrences  ???

----------


## Erwy

Et si tu essayais de voir ce que faisait ton sois-disant Occident "Barbare",  la mme poque, au lieu de nous servir tous les poncifs archi-connu, peut tre au moins te coucherait-tu moins *** ?

Tu dcouvrirais peut tre qu'il y avait un art occidental propre et trs diffrent de l'art antique, une ingnierie et bien d'autre chose.
Tu dcouvrirais peut tre aussi que la priode mdivale n'a pas "redcouvert" les "arts et philosophies antiques"  ::roll:: , entre autres parce que plutt que "relire" elle crait.
Rien qu'en regardant les dates,on peut observer que tous les chefs d'oeuvre d'architecture civil, religieux (cathdrale,duemo...) ou militaires date de la priode mdivale alors que par la suite on ne s'est plus intress qu' la dcoration intrieure, du moins jusqu' la fin du XVIIme.
Qu'au Bas moyen age (987-1500) on produisait des automates, des mtiers  tissu mcaniser (on en a encore une trace dans les crits de Lonard ou il n'y pas que ses inventions),que des systmes de barrages hydraulique alimentait parfois des ensembles de forges qui n'ont pas t gal avant le XVIIIme.
Dans ton "domaine" peut tre aurait tu pus remarquer que Copernic ou Galile ne sont pas des hommes de la Renaissance ? Mme si ce dernier  eu la malchance de la vivre.
Je passerais sur les domaine de l'agriculture et autres mais , quand on rflchit un peu et qu'on connat l'histoire  minima, on peut se demander si , la Renaissance connaissant un "passage de pouvoir" au niveau des factions idologiques, cette dernire au pouvoir n'aurait pas eu intrt  discrditer un passif qui lui faisait ombrage.

Etudie donc un peu a avant de les juger "barbare".

Edit: non je ne m'emmerderais pas  chercher des rfrences internet, si cela en intresse certains qu'ils cherchent, ils dcouvriront une poque loin des clichs habituels que les autres restent dans leur misre intellectuelle.

Pour d'autres rfrences sur cette poque je conseille :
"La rvolution industrielle au moyen age" de Jean Gimpel 
"De l'or et des Epices"de Jean Favier ,tude passionnante sur la complexit du rseau commerciale  cette poque et qui remet pas mal d'ide en place sur le monde mdival.
Pour l'art Carolingien, il en reste malheureusement peu d'exemplaire.
Les batiments ont t rutilis , mme si on peut trouver quelques chapelles en Auvergne par exemple, et la plupart des bijoux (c'taient de trs grands orfvre) refondu.Cot dcoration, j'ignore si leur matrise de la mosaque a t gal, on l' a retrouve dans quelques une des rares glises  ainsi que sur certains coffres ou bijoux.
Il y a eu une exposition au Louvre il y a quelques annes, mais j'ignore si un catalogue de collection a t dit.

----------


## souviron34

Si je suis ce que tu dis, TOUS LES HISTORIENS ONT TORT de dire qu'on a connu une priode sombre et peu raffine entre la chute de l'Empire Romain et la Renaissance ??

OK.

Tu as raison  ::calim2::   ::aie::   ::roll:: 


PS: j'ai longtemps habit en Bourgogne, ben entendu qu'il y a eu de l'art (_mme gaulois : les Trsors du Muse Archologique de Dijon et les statues et bracelets des sources de la Seine en atteste_)..... JE ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas eu d'art. Je consteste la notion de "progrs continu" qui indiquerait la suprmatie de l'Humain.... et/ou de Notre Civilisation.... J'indiquais siimplement que nous avons connu sur Terre plusieurs Civilisations etrmement avances, qui ont disparu et qu'avant qu"une autre ne surgisse, des priodes de rgression s'en sont suivi... Parfois longues.. 
PPS : les termes romains taient chauffs  l'air puls... De quand a date dans notre civilisation ? oh rien.. Juste 1980 ans aprs....
PPPS : c'est facile, de ne pas donner de rfrence sur un argument qui me fait traiter de c.n alors que je ne fais que dire ce qui figure dans tous les manuels d'histoire et dans les rfrences gnrales. Si un point de vue "nouveau" apparat, je veux bien avoir des rfrences, mais encore (_mme d'aprs ton propos : Tu commences mme  voir quelques revues qui tire sur ce sujet, pas trop tt, cela fait plus d'une dcennie qui est gnralement admis que ce ne sont qu'exagration r-crite lors du sicle des lumires et postrieureme_) je ne suis que le digne continuateur de ce qui se dit depuis 2 sicles, donc ce qui est dit depuis 10 ans est forcment vrai car les autres c'taient de vieux cons, c'est a ??? Et si je le dis c'est que je ne connais pas LA vrit (_tiens, on y revient_)...
PPPPS : tu te contredis toi-mme :




> J'ai un pote qui enseigne la priode Carolingienne, va tre content d'apprendre qu'il n'est pas mdiviste 
> Non, mais franchement, cela s'apprend en 6me ces conneries, un minimum d'effort avant de sortir a !!!





> Qu'au Bas moyen age (987-1500)


Que je sache, Charlemagne est couronn en 800, soit bien 2 SIECLES avant ce que tu appelles (_sans doute avec raison_) le Bas-Moyen age..

Ce qui est exactement ce que je disais : 




> un peu avant si l'on tient compte de Charlemagne, *quoique a a quand mme dur quelques sicles aprs lui* pour devenir quand mme un peu civilis : ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on ne dnomme pas cette priode, mais que d'un coup on passe au "Moyen-Age


(_alors d'accord, je n'ai pas mentionn haut-moyen age, priode historique Chronolgie du Haut Moyen age, mais le "rien" tel qu'il est dans les manuels scolaires.. ok mea culpa culpissima_)

de la dcadence puis chute de l'Empire Romain (_environ de 50  150 aprs JC, parce que je veux bien qu'on dise que a se termine en 476, mais tous les latinistes diront qu'il y a eu des sursauts aprs, dont Aurlien, mais qu'en gros c'tait pli et moins influent aprs 150_) jusqu'au dbut du Moyen age, il s'coule quand mme 8 sicles.... Et mme si a n'tait que 6, ou 5, ou 4, et mme 2, a ne changerait strictement rien  mon propos : 1 sicle c'est quand mme 5 gnrations....  C'est long 100 ans...  l'chelle humaine..

----------


## Erwy

> Si je suis ce que tu dis, TOUS LES HISTORIENS ONT TORT de dire qu'on a connu une priode sombre et peu raffine entre la chute de l'Empire Romain et la Renaissance ??
> 
> OK.
> 
> Tu as raison


Non, juste les historiens qui ont mis dans les manuels " Nos anctres les gaulois...".
Ce que je te reproche c'est de fournir des affirmations en prenant comme arguments des notions que tu ne matrise absolument pas comme si elles taient videntes.



> [*]PPPPS : tu te contredis toi-mme :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que je sache, Charlemagne est couronn en 800, soit bien 2 SIECLES avant ce que tu appelles (_sans doute avec raison_) le Bas-Moyen age..
> 
> Ce qui est exactement ce que je disais : de la dcadence puis chute de l'Empire Romain (_environ de 50  150 aprs JC_) jusqu'au dbut du Moyen age, il s'coule quand mme 8 sicles.... Et mme si a n'tait que 6, ou 5, ou 4, et mme 2, a ne changerait strictement rien  mon propos : 1 sicle c'est quand mme 5 gnrations....  C'est long 100 ans...  l'chelle humaine..[/LIST]


Quand je dis que tu insiste lourdement :

La priode mdivale est spar en deux zones : 
- le Haut moyen age, ou on a entre autre la priode Carolingienne
- le Bas moyen ge qui lui succde (l'aprs an mil)

edit: et pour le "rien"  c'tait aussi dans mes manuels d'histoire de 6me (ce qui remonte  petit bout de temps) et a l'ai toujours.La date la plus "commune" tant la chute de Rome

Je parlais de la seconde priode qui est aussi celle de ton exemple de Cordoue.
En plus, si tu t'attachais un peu plus au domaine de l'histoire de faon srieuse tu saurais que cela change selon les vnements et les rgions.
Comme date de fin de la priode mdivale on va de la dcouverte de l'Amrique au dbut de la rforme. 
Ainsi la priode de la Renaissance commence bien plus tt en Italie qu'en France.
On essaye de considrer une priode via un changement social et/ou idologique important.Le problme c'est que tout n'est pas uniforme et que tout ne va pas  la mme vitesse.
Un exemple loign, le Japon entre dans sa priode fodal au milieu de notre moyen ge et en sort  la fin de notre renaissance il me semble.
Si c'est un exemple extrme et loign on le retrouve  moindre chelle en Europe.
Tu peux par exemple trouv un royaume de Sude qui aux XIX me sicle  un type d'organisation militaire voir administrative sur certains points qui rappellerait plutt celui de la France  la fin de la priode mdivale.Ca donne une ide de la difficult d'tablir ces dates frontires.

----------


## souviron34

je ne pense pas que l'argument duquel tout ceci est parti ncessitait cette prcision (ou imprcision) historique...

J'avoue trs mal comprendre ta raction...


(_car visiblement, ce que j'ai dit n'tait pas faux, simplement peut-tre pas au dernier gout du jour. Et me faire traiter d'ignare et de c.n par quelqu'un que je connais pas pour a, je trouve a un peu fort de caf. Et de plus se croire meilleur que la plupart des historiens, mme si c'est un mouvement "nouveau depuis moins de 10 ans", d'aprs tes dires, pour remttre en cause par exemple Cordoue, dsol je ne suis pas..._)

----------


## Erwy

C'tait aussi norme que "Nos anctres les gaulois...".

Que tu crois qu'on puisse raconter l'histoire comme on n'en a envie ou s'en tenir au "oue-dire de comptoir", sans ce soucier des dcouvertes plus "rcentes" (et je suis gentils, parce que admis depuis 10 ans cela veut dire que c'est sujet de discussion depuis plus de 30) c'est ton problme, mais si un jour quelqu'un vient te soutenir quelque chose en astrophysique ou autre en s'appuyant sur une thse rfut depuis longtemps vient pas pleurer ici 
mais bon le "2 poids, 2 mesures" c'est quand mme ta grande marque de fabrique.

Vu que, mme si c'est en diagonale, je suis oblig de me farcir vos lucubrations, je vous conseille de rester cantonner  vos domaines de prdilections (pas l'histoire pour toi, c'est une vidence). Si toi ou un autre verser dans la dsinformation dans des domaines que j'aime bien, comme ce dernier, y a pas de raison que je ne partage pas mon agacement .

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Quand bien mme franchirions nous la ligne jaune, qui aurait le courage de lire tout cela pour ensuite venir se plaindre ?!  ::mouarf:: 

Je partage la vision d'Erwy et je n'ai jamais prtendu que le progrs tait linaire, juste flagrant et invitable. L'empire romain n'est plus mais son hritage demeure, qu'il t mit de cot quelques temps ou non.

PS :

Certains parlent du sens de l'Histoire : J'essaye justement de le dfinir par cette notion, moderne ou on, de progrs.

Je ne milite pas pour, je le constate et tente d'imaginer son impacte sur notre pass, notre prsent et notre futur.

Le combattre n'est pas choquant en soi mais n'est-ce pas vain ?
Ne vaut-il pas mieux s'en accommoder ?

(Je n'est cela dit aucune certitude concernant les rponses que je propose  ces questions.)

----------


## souviron34

> C'tait aussi norme que "Nos anctres les gaulois...".
> 
> Que tu crois qu'on puisse raconter l'histoire comme on n'en a envie ou s'en tenir au "oue-dire de comptoir", sans ce soucier des dcouvertes plus "rcentes" (et je suis gentils, parce que admis depuis 10 ans cela veut dire que c'est sujet de discussion depuis plus de 30) c'est ton problme, mais si un jour quelqu'un vient te soutenir quelque chose en astrophysique ou autre en s'appuyant sur une thse rfut depuis longtemps vient pas pleurer ici 
> mais bon le "2 poids, 2 mesures" c'est quand mme ta grande marque de fabrique.
> 
> Vu que, mme si c'est en diagonale, je suis oblig de me farcir vos lucubrations, je vous conseille de rester cantonner  vos domaines de prdilections (pas l'histoire pour toi, c'est une vidence). Si toi ou un autre verser dans la dsinformation dans des domaines que j'aime bien, comme ce dernier, y a pas de raison que je ne partage pas mon agacement .


 ::evilred:: 

Je ne suis pas d'accord.
je ne crois pas tre le reprsentant du 2 poids 2 mesures... 

Et d'autre part, si l'on se cantonne aux sujets sur lesquels on est "spcialiste", pourquoi alors ces forums ???


Et merci, je suis pas mal cal en Histoire , mme si je ne suis pas un spcialiste... Et je te prierai te garder tes sarcasmes pour d'autres... Alors le "oui-dit de comptoir"... 

Si c'est comme a, je me dsabonne purement et simplement.. 
Dj qu'on vire des gens corrects, qu'on n'interdit des discussions...
Super le rgne de la bien-pensance...

Sur ce, bon dodo  tous dans une socit lisse qui ne croit que les dernires avances.. et qui assimile "pas totalement exact"  des brves de comptoir...

----------


## Erwy

> Je partage la vision d'Erwy et je n'ai jamais prtendu que le progrs tait linaire, juste flagrant et invitable. L'empire romain n'est plus mais son hritage demeure, qu'il t mit de cot quelques temps ou non.


J'ai plutt ragit au terme de Barbarie, qui est fortement connot.

Le barbare chez les grecs anciens ou les romains , c'est celui qui n'est pas citoyen, chez les Japonais c'est le gaijin, en particulier l'occidental.
C'est l'tranger dont on veut dprcier la culture.

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai plutt ragit au terme de Barbarie, qui est fortement connot.
> 
> Le barbare chez les grecs anciens ou les romains , c'est celui qui n'est pas citoyen, chez les Japonais c'est le gaijin, en particulier l'occidental.
> C'est l'tranger dont on veut dprcier la culture.



merci de me prter des intentions qui ne sont pas et 'taient pas dans mon propos, et d'en faire tout un foin..


Encore une fois, comparons la manire de vivre des seigneurs du temps de Clovis et celles des Romains ou des Phniciens... Si il n'y a pas eu retour en arire, je ne sais plus  quoi me rfrer alors...

----------


## souviron34

p'tin, dans thread qui s'appelle "_Libert j'cris ton nom_", quelle anti-dmonstration et dformation



PS: je n'ai pas crit "barbare" ni avec un B mauscule ni avec les arrires-penses que tu y mets...

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Encore une fois, comparons la manire de vivre des seigneurs du temps de Clovis et celles des Romains ou des Phniciens... Si il n'y a pas eu retour en arire, je ne sais plus  quoi me rfrer alors...


Tu acceptes donc la notion de progrs, au moins  une certaine chelle. Compares donc la manire de vivre de paysan romain  celle du paysan franais moderne et, peut-tre, l'acceptera tu  plus long terme.

Quant  la "barbarie", nous aurions probablement du liminer ce mot depuis longtemps au profit de la "sauvagerie".

PS :

En proportion, la faim dans le monde n'a jamais t aussi faible. Beaucoup d'actions restent bien entendu  entreprendre mais gageons que le progrs (technologique, culturel, social etc..) y mettra, un jour, fin.

----------


## souviron34

> Tu acceptes donc la notion de progrs, au moins  une certaine chelle. Compares donc la manire de vivre de paysan romain au paysan franais moderne et peut-tre l'acceptera tu  plus long terme.


je n'ai jamais dit le contraire...

Mais j'ai pas envie de recommencer.. Si c'est pour me faire insulter c'est pas la peine...





> Quant  la "barbarie", nous aurions probablement du liminer ce mot depuis longtemps au profit de la "sauvagerie".


Je sais pas, comment appelle-t-on un moment dans l'Histoire o les femmes ont une ceinture de chastet en fer de plusieurs kilos, dont leurs maris ont la cl (_qu'ils peuvent emmener avec eux pendant quelques annes pour aller guerroyer en vue de Jrusalem_) , o les chateaux sont sombres et humides, avec pour seule lumire des fenestrous ou des arbaltrires, sans dcoration,  compar aux magnifiques demeures romaines de Herculanum, au raffinement de la Crte, de Centaurin, aux palais de Cloptre et ses bains de lait , aux maisons mauresques avec les fontaines, les jardiins suspendus, ou par exemple les citoyens de Rome (oui, c'est vrai pas les esclaves) qui ont des termes - et des toilettes - , alors que jusqu' Louix XIV il fait bon sentir pas bon ?

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Sur ce, bon dodo  tous dans une socit lisse qui ne croit que les dernieres avances..


C'est en partie ce qui me gne dans le scientisme actuel et l'abandon relatif des autres pratiques pratiques intellectuelles.
Peut-tre est-ce mon optimisme naturel qui me dicte de ne pas m'en inquiter outre mesure... ou bien le fait que ce soit la science qui m'y ai amen.

La mcanique quantique, entre autres, pose des questions qui dpassent largement le cadre scientifique, concernant le principe de causalit par exemple.

Quant aux questions historiques, je ne suis pas un spcialiste et, comme pour tout le reste, je me mfie des prtendues vrits. Ne dit-on pas que l'Histoire est crite par les vainqueurs ?

----------


## souviron34

En quoi ce que j'ai dit :




> Et de plus, mme si l'on se restreint  l'Humain, et encore plus  l'Humain Historique , il y a quand mme eu  peu prs 5 civilisations qui ont disparu, suivies par de grands ages de barbarie...


correspondrait-il  :




> la Barbarie .. C'est l'tranger dont on veut dprcier la culture.


???  ::roll::   ::koi::  ::koi::  ::koi::  ::koi:: 


Tu as peut-tre des problmes perosnnels ou politiques en ce moment, mais les 2 choses n'ont strictement rien  voir...

----------


## souviron34

> Certains parlent du sens de l'Histoire : J'essaye justement de le dfinir par cette notion, moderne ou on, de progrs.
> 
> Je ne milite pas pour, je le constate et tente d'imaginer son impacte sur notre pass, notre prsent et notre futur.
> 
> Le combattre n'est pas choquant en soi mais n'est-ce pas vain ?
> Ne vaut-il pas mieux s'en accommoder ?


franchement j'ai du mal  voir o j'aurais bien pu combattre ...





> En proportion, la faim dans le monde n'a jamais t aussi faible. Beaucoup d'actions restent bien entendu  entreprendre mais gageons que le progrs (technologique, culturel, social etc..) y mettra, un jour, fin.


je veux bien te croire.. quoique pour la proportion je n'en sois pas si sr..

Nanmoins,  l'poque la solution tait d'aller faire la guerre... Ou simplement l'limination quasi-entire d'une ou 2 gnrations (les grandes famines), menant invitablement  de grandes rvolutions ou de grands changements de rgime, ou de grandes invasions, ... Mais il y a quand mme une question de nombre : 1 milliard d'humains, c'est norme... Et le nombre augmente...


Encore une fois, je ne suis ni optimiste ni pessimiste : pour moi de toutes faons l'espce humaine disparatra un jour, et l'Univers ne s'en portera pas plus mal.. comme dirait l'autre "_a m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre_"...

Je pense simplement (_ce que j'ai dit plus haut, avant tout ce tintouin_) que, pour chacune des grandes civilisations nous ayant prcd, elle pensait avoir atteint le _nec plus ultra_ de la civilisation, de la connaissance, de la protection, etc etc,  et que l'Histoire a prouv que c'tait faux, et que la chute advenait  un moment que seuls les historiens pevent dterminer aprs-coup, souvent par des failles internes, doubles en gnral d'vnements exernes...

Et que penser que nous sommes diffrents est faire preuve d'une foi identique  celle animant les prcdentes civilisations, avec le succs qu'on connait

----------


## ZiGoM@r

La domination de l'occident peut disparaitre, ses valeurs resterons, comme nous le prouve toutes les civilisations qui ont disparu.

Sachant que le progrs implique la notion de supriorit, tendre l'ide  toute l'espce *me parait* vident.




> Et que penser que nous sommes diffrents est faire preuve d'une foi identique  celle animant les prcdentes civilisations, avec le succs qu'on connait


En effet, toutes les grandes civilisations ont uvr avec succs au progrs dont nous bnficions aujourd'hui.

La foi en notre avenir est ncessaire  notre survie et motrice du sus-dfendu progrs.

----------


## souviron34

> La domination de l'occident peut disparaitre, ses valeurs resterons, comme nous le prouve toutes les civilisations qui ont disparu.


rien n'est moins sr...


Les valeurs de la civilisation gyptienne, ou aztque, ont disparu avec elles...


Et si la "civilisation " qui reste est par exemple la chinoise, je ne suis pas certain que l'on y retrouve, mme dans 1000 ans, beaucoup de valeurs de "l'occident"...

----------


## mortapa

> Et que penser que nous sommes diffrents est faire preuve d'une foi identique  celle animant les prcdentes civilisations, avec le succs qu'on connait


ofc, surtout quaujourdhui on est dans l'quivalent de la dcadence romaine.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> ofc, surtout quaujourdhui on est dans l'quivalent de la dcadence romaine.


Ou de son apoge... Fais au moins l'effort de dvelopper.
(Si tu le veux le faire, vites de rpter ce qui a dj t dit ici.)

----------


## souviron34

En ce qui concerne l'Andalousie, dois-je croire Erwy, dveloppeur Web, et modrateur (_ouh l l.. Quel titre de noblesse !!!_) ou l'UNESCO ???





> Enfin,si tu te tenais au courant, tu saurais que ton "Age d'or" de Cordoue, gnralement vant pour sa "tolrance" et sa "modernit", ne fait plus recette.
> Tu commences mme  voir quelques revues qui tire sur ce sujet, pas trop tt, cela fait plus d'une dcennie qui est gnralement admis que ce ne sont qu'exagration r-crite lors du sicle des lumires et postrieurement.
> 
> Si tu ne sais  servir que des clichs historiques culs tient en au domaine scientifique, ce n'est pas moi qui iraient relev tes "inexactitude"


je ne sais pas qui a des "inexactitudes" ...


Cultural Symbiosis In Al-Andalus : A Metaphor for Peace (English) (Unesco) (*2004*)

ou bien la revue de l'UNESCO de 1991, et le texte entier (PDF) disponible ici 




> The exceptional coexistence of three cultures-Islamic,
> Christian and Jewish-which was a salient feature of al-
> Andalus during part of its history occurred within a historical
> context marked by asperitiesa nd outbreakso f violence.F rom
> Its beginnings in the eighth century until the fall of Granada,
> the last bastion of the Muslim presence, in the fifteenth, the
> history of aI-Andalus was complex and tumultuous.
> But It was exceptional all the same. Al-Andalus seems
> to have been a very special place where groups of people
> ...


 ( partir de la page 14 du PDF)

mais aussi 

The Routes of al-Andalus: spiritual convergence and intercultural dialogue 
 (*2001*)

et pleins d'autres (_ voir dans http://www.unesco.org/new/en/custom-...ulture%2F#1110)_

mais aussi :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Andalus


Alors o sont tes liens et preuves que ceci est quelque chose de "_dpass_", qui "_ne fait plus recette_", "_est cul_", et bref qui prouvent que ceci est remis en cause ????

Il faut alors interdire l'UNESCO... Et traiter de pvs c.ns ceux qui travaillent  la revue de l'UNESCO... 

En l'occurence, c'est bizarre, mais j'aurais plutt tendance  les croire, eux.. D'autant plus que l'article de Wiki (_qui dit la mme chose_) est de .. *mai 2011*... Pas 'il y a 30 ans... avec pas mal de contributeurs diffrents...

'fin bref...


Tout ceci m'ayant valu des insultes, je me permet juste de rtablir une certaine ralit des faits...

----------


## mortapa

Je veux bien le nom de *l*a *s*ubstance que tu pren*d*s pour imaginer un instant que le capitalisme est  son apoge...
 ::aie:: 


Regarde les problmes conomique des pays "volu", vivre avec l'argent de la dette n'est pas viable et on commence  le ressentir.

Aprs entre savoir si notre socit viens juste de commencer la dcadence ou qu'elle l'a entam depuis 1973 (ou autre) a j'en sais rien..

----------


## Erwy

> ofc, surtout quaujourdhui on est dans l'quivalent de la dcadence romaine.


Tiens a faisait longtemps...

Comme il n'y a pas de raisons que ce soit toujours le mme ...

Pour infos la dcadence Romaine on l'a invent essentiellement au XIXme, avec l'aide de quelques crits de personnes de l'poque.
Ecrits qu'il faut remettre en rapport avec le fait que Caton l'Ancien jugeait Rome sur le dclin alors que l'Empire n'tait pas encore  son apoge; des grincheux on en a  toutes les poques.

La dcadence et la chute de l'Empire Romain reste un sujet trs en vogue qui a donn lieu  pas mal d'tude.
Il reste un problme aujourd'hui, si il est difficile de nier la chute de l'Empire Romain on a trouv aucune trace de la dcadence.
Aussi bien dans les anciennes "preuves" que sur d'autres pistes:
- dcadence des arts et des lettres : aucune trace archologique de baisse de qualit.On voit bien de la rutilisation d'anciennes oeuvres mais le procd tait courant  toutes les poques
- l'apparition de nouveau cultes : tant donn que le pantheon Romain "classique" est ds le dpart compltement pomp chez les grecs, proportionellement a ne change pas grand chose
- l'arrive des chrtiens au pouvoir et dans l'arme : il parat que a les aurait mme plutt renforcer
- excs de barbare dans l'Empire, en oubliant que pour pas mal de Romain mme aprs 4-5 gnrations d'appartenance  l'empire on continuait  tre un "barbare". 
etc...
Pas de preuve de dcadence pas d'explication simple  la chute mme si l'Empire avait ses crises internes mais rien qu'il n'avait su surmonter avant.
Nanmoins, si on observe le problme Hun (Attila) on peut observer certaines choses :
- des barbares forms  l'arme romaine
- des chefs qui ont t form  l'ducation classique y compris militaire
- un peuple qui passe  un niveau plus complexe d'organisation social  

Des traces de dcadences de l'Empire Romain on en trouve pas, des traces de renforcement de ses voisins,  la pelle...
edit:



> Tout ceci m'ayant valu des insultes, je me permet juste de rtablir une certaine ralit des faits...


Rtabli ce que tu veux mon pauvre , moi je ne suis peut tre pas historien, mais que toi tu te crois "bon" en histoire  ::mouarf:: 
Ca ne changera pas les fait, quant  l'UNESCO elle fait de la *politique* culturelle, pas de l'histoire et elle n'est pas la seule  faire vivre ce doux "mythe" qui fut une poque de "tolrance et de progrs", une vidence historique, comme la "dcadence" Romaine que je cite prcdemment , mme si toutes les preuves archologiques et documentaires vont plutt dans le sens qu'aucune des deux n'a exist, du moins par rapport  son contexte.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Je veux bien le nom de *l*a *s*ubstance que tu pren*d*s pour imaginer un instant que le capitalisme est  son apoge...


Je ne prtend pas que nous vivons l'apoge de quoi que se soit puisque, selon moi, l'apoge suivant sera l'apoge des apoges et cela indfiniment; pour envisager cela, pas besoin d'autres substances que du tu temps, de la rflexion et un peu d'esprit critique.




> Regarde les problmes conomique des pays "volu", vivre avec l'argent de la dette n'est pas viable et on commence  le ressentir.


Vas dire cela aux chinois.
Je ressens comme toi les mauvais aspect d'un capitalisme imparfait.
Je m'merveille aussi face aux produits du monde moderne comme la technologie, les sciences, laccs quasi-illimit au savoir et autre "liberts" que le capitalisme n'a pas empch mais plutt incit.

Le monde serait tellement plus simple si il tait plus simple...

----------


## souviron34

> Rtabli ce que tu veux mon pauvre , moi je ne suis peut tre pas historien, mais que toi tu te crois "bon" en histoire 
> Ca ne changera pas les fait, quant  l'UNESCO elle fait de la *politique* culturelle, pas de l'histoire et elle n'est pas la seule  faire vivre ce doux "mythe" qui fut une poque de "tolrance et de progrs", une vidence historique, comme la "dcadence" Romaine que je cite prcdemment , mme si toutes les preuves archologiques et documentaires vont plutt dans le sens qu'aucune des deux n'a exist, du moins par rapport  son contexte.


Cher Monsieur, j'aimerais des rfrences, car non seulement tout ce que je vois et trouve, tout ce que je lis, et tout ce que je sais ne semble pas vous convenir,  Grand Matre de La Vraie Vrit Historique...

J'attend des preuves fondes du fait que cette vue est une vue biaise... des rfrences d'historiens.. 

PS: tous les gens (_et ils sont nombreux_) ayant particip  la cration de la page Wiki (_voir "contributeurs_") sont tous dans l'ignorance, car Monsieur , luii, SAIT... Bravo, je m'incline devant tant de Savoir... Mais avant de m'incliner rellement, j'aimerais bien des preuves... Bah, oui... Sinon je peux dire comme le disait  _ZiGoM@r_ que tout a c'est la faute du Grand Gant Vert...


Et si MES rfrences sont biaises, alors j'en attend de votre part qui ne fassent aucun doute..


En attendant, votre attitude, votre mpris, votre ton, et vos attaques depuis le dbut de votre intervention, sont indignes de ce forum et du rle de modrateur, surtout lorsqu'il s'agit d'insultes de VOTRE part...  

Et, pour terminer, vous ne faites qu'affirmer que vous savez mieux, et que "_maintenant on est d'accord pour dire diffremment_", donc j'attend des sources et des preuves dignes de foi.. Parce que un peu a va, mais depuis ce matin vous me traitez de tous les noms parce ce que j'ai os dire quelque chose dont, jusqu' maintenant, je ne trouve aucune preuve contradictoire... J'ai beau cherch sur le Net, je ne trouve rien, aucune rfrence , rien...

(_sans parler de l'absurdit par rapport  barbare.. Allez vous faire soigner, je pense que vous avez un gros problme  en ce moment_)

----------


## souviron34

ok..

je n'ai trouv q'UNE SEULE rfrence.. de quelqu'un qui se dmne beaucoup, mais dont on peut douter de l'impartialit...

Le concept dGE DOR arabo-andalou : MYTHE ou RALIT ?

qui se dfinit elle-mme comme "_Docteur en chirurgie dentaire et en sociologie._".

Une petite recherche Google ne donne QUE des publications juives plus ou moins militantes (dont une au CRIF).. comme par exemple http://www.controverses.fr/Sommaires/sommaire4.htm pour De lidologie anti-diasporique  lantismitisme juif selon Yehezkel Kaufman


Cependant que le Larousse de 2011 indique ([URL="http://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie/groupe-personnage/Omeyyades/136117"]OmeyyadesURL])




> Abd al-Rahman III fait du califat de Cordoue le centre d'un riche tat musulman. Le Xe s. voit la conqute de Saint-Jacques-de-Compostelle (997) et l'apoge de cette brillante civilisation. *Cordoue rivalise alors en richesses et en clat intellectuel avec la Bagdad musulmane et la Constantinople chrtienne*. Le califat de Cordoue disparat en 1031 avec la dposition de Hicham III



Nous sommes donc, je pense, en prsence d'une thse juive militante dnigrant un Califat musulman...

(_c'est bizarre, cette nuit je pensais  l'autre ct de l'chiquier, mais un peu dans la mme veine : que j'osais dire que des musulmans avaient t plus forts et plus civiliss que notre Occident Chrtien..._)


Enfin tout ceci d'une part ne devrait pas me valoir les insultes auxquelles j'ai t soumis, ni d'tre affirm comme "la vrit historique dont moi, pauvre hre, je ne suis pas au courant mais qui est trs largement admise".. (_et d'ailleurs, la publication en rfrence s'appelle "Controverses" ..._)

----------


## Erwy

Je vous remercie de votre opinion.

Etant donn votre incomptence et votre propre suffisance sur nombre de sujets prcdents, je ne peux qu'apprcier votre loge involontaire.

En effet, venant de quelqu'un dont l'talage d'ignorance n'a jamais fait dfaut et qui s'est toujours bien tenu de citer la moindre rfrence, vos critiques sonnent  mes yeux comme une douce musique.

Pour le reste, j'ai donn des rfrnces papiers, peut tre parce que j'ai constat que, curieusement, internet n'est aujourd'hui pas si fiable en matire d'information de qualit, du moins dans le domaine historique.

J'y rajoute le magazine "L'Histoire" un classique de la vulgarisation, mais dont les auteurs sont gnralement d'un meilleur niveau que bien d'autres magazines (et beaucoup moins sujet  la "mode").

Mme s'il est soumis  critique, je conseille aussi "Les croisades vu par les arabes" de Amin Malouf qui donne une vision intressante de la socit Arabe et de ses faiblesses.
Une critique que j'ai souvent entendu  son propos est qu'il sous-estime l'aspect tolrante de la socit Arabe, nanmoins, comme dit plus haut, cette "tolrance" est de plus en plus remise en question (pour rester gentils).

Pour faire simple, elle semble n'avoir pas t  plus tolrante que les socit occidentale de l'poque (qui elle n'ont plus n'avait pas massacr toutes les minorits religieuse)
- droits diminues pour les chrtiens et les juifs
- certains postes innacessible sauf conversion
- impts supplmentaires
avec en plus une propension forte  la mise en esclavage  la moindre dette chez ces minorits.

Pas vraiment l'image de cordialit et de tolrance vendu par les philosophes des lumires (et qui a perdur) mais qui suit l'ide de mise en critique de leur socit via une image idalise de l'extrieur  l'exemple des "Lettres Persanes" de Montesquieu.

Edit: quand  votre rfrence prcdente je n'en ai jamais entendu parler et ne m'en porte pas plus mal.
Comme dj dit je n'utilise que peu internet pour ceci ( par pour les dates), en particulier en franais, les historiens Franais ayant un profond mpris pour Wikipdia (totalement justifi dans sa version franaise, sa version anglaise tant par contre d'une qualit suprieure mais , quoiq'on en dise, pas au niveau d'une Britannica) et une mfiance envers ce mdia de faon gnral (peur de se faire piquer leur cours et travaux entre autre) les sources "professionelles" dans notre langues y sont faibles .

----------


## souviron34

> Pas vraiment l'image de cordialit et de tolrance vendu par les philosophes des lumires (et qui a perdur) mais qui suit l'ide de mise en critique de leur socit via une image idalise de l'extrieur  l'exemple des "Lettres Persanes" de Montesquieu.


Bonjour

je n'avais pas parl de l'aspect tolrance, si vous aviez lu, mais de l'aspect culture...

Par opposition  la "barbarie", ou  l'aspect relativement rgressif de la socit franaise en particulier, mais en gnral d'Europe de l'Ouest entre 500 et 1300 environ....

Pour simplement indiquer que le progrs n'tait pas continu, et que des descentes suivaient des montes..

----------


## souviron34

*@ZiGoM@r* :

pour reprendre notre discussion, tu n'as pas rpondu  mes 2 remarques :




> Envoy par ZiGoM@r
> 
> 
> Quant  la "barbarie", nous aurions probablement du liminer ce mot depuis longtemps au profit de la "sauvagerie".
> 
> 
> Je sais pas, comment appelle-t-on un moment dans l'Histoire o les femmes ont une ceinture de chastet en fer de plusieurs kilos, dont leurs maris ont la cl (_qu'ils peuvent emmener avec eux pendant quelques annes pour aller guerroyer en vue de Jrusalem_) , o les chateaux sont sombres et humides, avec pour seule lumire des fenestrous ou des arbaltrires, sans dcoration,  compar aux magnifiques demeures romaines de Herculanum, au raffinement de la Crte, de Centaurin, aux palais de Cloptre et ses bains de lait , aux maisons mauresques avec les fontaines, les jardiins suspendus, ou par exemple les citoyens de Rome (oui, c'est vrai pas les esclaves) qui ont des termes - et des toilettes - , alors que jusqu' Louix XIV il fait bon sentir pas bon ?







> Envoy par ZiGoM@r
> 
> 
> La domination de l'occident peut disparaitre, ses valeurs resterons, comme nous le prouve toutes les civilisations qui ont disparu.
> 
> 
> rien n'est moins sr...
> 
> 
> ...


 ::D:

----------


## souviron34

> Edit: quand  votre rfrence prcdente je n'en ai jamais entendu parler et ne m'en porte pas plus mal.
> Comme dj dit je n'utilise que peu internet pour ceci ( par pour les dates), en particulier en franais, les historiens Franais ayant un profond mpris pour Wikipdia (totalement justifi dans sa version franaise, sa version anglaise tant par contre d'une qualit suprieure mais , quoiq'on en dise, pas au niveau d'une Britannica) et une mfiance envers ce mdia de faon gnral (peur de se faire piquer leur cours et travaux entre autre) les sources "professionelles" dans notre langues y sont faibles .


alors, pour vous satisfaire, voici qui va correspondre :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caliphate_of_C%C3%B3rdoba (Wiki anglophone)




> Crdoba was the intellectual centre of al-Andalus, with translations of ancient Greek texts to Arabic, Latin and Hebrew. Appreciable advances in science, history, geography, philosophy and grammar occurred during the Caliphate.[12] Al-Andalus became susceptible to eastern cultural influences as well. Ziryab is credited on bringing hair and clothing styles to the Iberian peninsula (as well as toothpaste and deodorant).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Andalus





> The period of the Caliphate is seen as the golden age of al-Andalus. Crops produced using irrigation, along with food imported from the Middle East, provided the area around Crdoba and some other Andalusī cities *with an agricultural economic sector by far the most advanced in Europe*. Among European cities, *Crdoba under the Caliphate, with a population of perhaps 500,000, eventually overtook Constantinople as the largest and most prosperous city in Europe*.[17] Within the Islamic world, Crdoba was one of the leading cultural centres. *The work of its most important philosophers and scientists (notably Abulcasis and Averroes) had a major influence on the intellectual life of medieval Europe*.



Quant  Britannica, voici http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/...ate-of-Cordoba

Je suis donc au regret de ne voir nulle part fait mention de la soi-disante vrit que je serais le seul  ignorer, par inculture crasse et plus ou moins volontaire..

----------


## Erwy

> Par opposition  la "barbarie", ou  l'aspect reltivement rgressif de la socit franaise en particulier, mais en gnral d'Europe de l'Ouest entre 500 et 1300 environ...


Et comme dj dit vous ne connaissez visiblement rien  la socit mdivale de cette poque .
Votre Cordoue a souvent t mise en avant, comme le montre votre premier exemple, pour sa "modernit lgislative et administrative" en particulier pour sa tolrance.
Nanmoins cette tolrance ne semble qu'une lgende et si vous prenez le temps de lire "Les croisades vu par les Arabes" vous constaterez que cette "modernit lgislative et administrative" tait min de l'intrieur par des dfauts "natifs" qui ont sans doute prcipit leur dfaite lors des croisades ou de la reprise de l'Espagne.
Pour ce qui est de l'aspect "arts, sciences et philosophie", l'Occident et l'Oreint n'ont tout simplement pas suivi les mmes voies.
L'Orient a suivit la voie grecque : mdecine,philosophie, mathmatique
L'Occident a suivit la voie Romaine : ingnierie et mcanique.
Comme dja dit( ::roll:: ) c'est l'Occident qui a cre les cathdrales, des mtiers  tisser ou des forges mcanis  entrainement hydraulique, dans le domaine militaire elle a cre des engins de siges que nos ingnieurs actuels n'arrivent toujours pas  reproduire correctement.Et aussi des systmes d'automates extrmement perfectionn (particulirement mis en valeur dans certains clocher).J'ai donn mes rfrences d'ouvrahes dans le post ou j'numre la premire fois ceci.
Tout ceci avant 1350, votre priode sois-disant plus "arrire"  ::roll:: .
Le problme de l'Occident n'est pas votre sois-disant priode barbare, ces connaissances et ralisations n'tant pas apparu par magie .
Le problme c'est qu'en 1348 l'Occident disposait peut tre des meilleurs ingnieurs du monde mais en 1353 ils taient morts pour la plupart.
Une  partie des croquis de Lonard de Vinci ne sont d'ailleurs pas ses inventions mais des notes de ces voyages ou il avait pu observer certaines merveilles de cette poque dont, par chance, les connaissances ncessaire  l'entretien avaient survcu .
Votre "Occident Barbare" n'existe que dans les ides prconues des gens qui se contentent des clichs.

----------


## grafikm_fr

OMG, on se croirait au bistrot du coin ou dans les commentaires du Figaro  ::aie::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Erwy

> Je suis donc au regret de ne voir nulle part fait mention de la soi-disante vrit que je serais le seul  ignorer, par inculture crasse et plus ou moins volontaire..


Vous tes dfinitivement trs amusant.

Je dois en premier vous remercier sur vos blagues prcdentes qui m'ont permis de donner une bonne tranche de rigolade  ma femme qui enseigne l'histoire.
En particulier, votre "priode sans nom" entre l'Antiquit et le Moyen-Age, alli  vos affirmations comme quoi vous tiez plutt bon en histoire lui a rappell ces meilleures perles.

Pour le reste, que vous continuiez  me resservir que Cordoue est une ville trs volu et importantes, ce dont je suis un peu courant quand mme et que je ne conteste pas est assez amusant.
J'espre qu'au moins vos recherches vous auront appris certaines choses cela ne sera pas un mal.

Ce que j'affirme est beaucoup plus simple :  la mme poque l'Occident, contrairement  vos lucubrations, n'a tout simplement rien  lui envier.
Comme dj dit, ces deux civilisations on simplement choisi des voies diffrentes: l'Orient  privilgier la voie grecque, l'Occident la voie Romaine (ce qui est historiquement cohrent, c'tait dj leur sphre d'influence).

Que certaines personnes aient considr  la Renaissance et aujourd'hui encore que les domaines des sciences et techniques soient infrieurs  ceux des philosophies,mathmatiques(les deux tant trs lis jusqu' la priode moderne) et mdecine c'est un jugement que je leur laisse.Qu'ils en aient en plus profit pour fonder un "mythe" d'une socit plus avance et plus tolrante survit de moins en  moins aux faits, mais les mythes ont la vie durs;ne dit-t-on pas aujourd'hui encore que Charlemagne a "invent" l'cole ?
On enseigne encore que Charles Martel  repousser une invasion arabe  Poitier (sans en avoir aucune preuve archologique, au contraire) ou certains s'appuient sur les textes de la "Guerre des Gaules" alors qu'on sait le texte faux (preuves archologiques  l'appui) et de nature plus politique qu'historique.On cite encore les premiers historiens de l'Antiquit alors qu'on a la preuve que certains de leur dire, qu'ils affirment avoir vcu, ne sont en ralit que des tmoignages de secondes main etc
Les habitudes et les mythes ont la vie dure et ils peuvent visiblement s'appuyer sur un paquet de monde pour les faire perdurer.

Dernire parenthse,pour ce qui est de l'art, que je n'ai pas repris prcdemment, la aussi c'est une question de jugement, connaissant un peu l'art mdivale occidentale, s'il a choisi une approche trs diffrente de celle de l'art "classique" qui l'a prcd puis suivi avec la Renaissance, je ne le trouve en rien infrieur en celui-ci, ni  aucun de ses contemporains (et je connais aussi un peu l'art islamique de la mme priode que j'apprcie aussi).

----------


## Jimmy Jazz

Petite observation personnelle en passant pas sur le fond mais sur la forme, la morgue et le recours aux injures ne servent pas en gnral le propos de celui qui l'emploie.

----------


## souviron34

Bon alors pour terminer l-dessus, je ne vous empche pas de ne pas tre d'accord avec moi, ce que je ne comprend pas depuis hier matin c'est le mpris dont vous faites part  mon gard, vis  vis de choses qui, il me semble, peuvent tre soumises  discussions et non pas affirmations d'une part, et qui d'autre part n'ont pas l'air aussi communment admises que vous le propagez...





> Pour le reste, que vous continuiez  me resservir que Cordoue est une ville trs volu et importantes, ce dont je suis un peu courant quand mme et que je ne conteste pas est assez amusant.


n'est pas ce que vous disiez au dpart...

Et qui m'a valu un torrent de mpris...




> Enfin,si tu te tenais au courant, tu saurais que ton "Age d'or" de Cordoue, gnralement vant pour sa "tolrance" et sa "modernit", ne fait plus recette.
> Tu commences mme  voir quelques revues qui tire sur ce sujet, pas trop tt, cela fait plus d'une dcennie qui est gnralement admis que ce ne sont qu'exagration r-crite lors du sicle des lumires et postrieurement.
> 
> Si tu ne sais  servir que des clichs historiques culs tient en au domaine scientifique, ce n'est pas moi qui iraient relev tes "inexactitude"





> Que tu crois qu'on puisse raconter l'histoire comme on n'en a envie ou s'en tenir au "oue-dire de comptoir", sans ce soucier des dcouvertes plus "rcentes" (et je suis gentils, parce que *admis depuis 10 ans* cela veut dire que c'est sujet de discussion depuis plus de 30)




Encore une fois, je ne suis franchement pas le seul alors  me servir de "_clichs historiques culs_", puisque la seule rfrence trouve qui dit le contraire est celle que j'ai cit plus haut, *toutes les autres disent la mme chose que moi*...


Vous tes l'exemple typique de ce que vous dnoncez sur le fait de ne pas trop "se fier  Internet".. Vous affirmez des choses comme "_cela fait plus d'une dcennie qui est gnralement admis que ce ne sont qu'exagration r-crite lors du sicle des lumires et postrieurement._", sauf qu'il est impossible d'en avoir une confirmation,  alors que tout ce qu'on trouve *d'actuel* continue  mentionner le rle majeur de Cordoue...  part une thse isole dans son coin...



D'autre part, mme un dsaccord l-dessus ne justifie pas :





> Si tu ne sais  servir que des clichs historiques culs tient en au domaine scientifique, ce n'est pas moi qui iraient relev tes "inexactitude"





> Etant donn votre incomptence et votre propre suffisance sur nombre de sujets prcdents, je ne peux qu'apprcier votre loge involontaire.
> 
> En effet, venant de quelqu'un dont l'talage d'ignorance n'a jamais fait dfaut et qui s'est toujours bien tenu de citer la moindre rfrence, vos critiques sonnent  mes yeux comme une douce musique.





> Que tu crois qu'on puisse raconter l'histoire comme on n'en a envie ou s'en tenir au "oue-dire de comptoir", sans ce soucier des dcouvertes plus "rcentes"...
> mais bon le "2 poids, 2 mesures" c'est quand mme ta grande marque de





> Ce que je te reproche c'est de fournir des affirmations en prenant comme arguments des notions que tu ne matrise absolument pas comme si elles taient videntes.


(_visiblement vous tes dans le mme cas, alors, mme si vous pensez les matrisez, puisque on ne trouve rien qui supporte vos affirmations_)




> Si toi ou un autre verser dans la dsinformation dans des domaines que j'aime bien, comme ce dernier, y a pas de raison que je ne partage pas mon agacement .


(_visiblement vous tes dans le mme cas, alors, puisque on ne trouve rien qui supporte vos affirmations_)




> Rtabli ce que tu veux mon pauvre , moi je ne suis peut tre pas historien, mais que toi tu te crois "bon" en histoire


(_visiblement vous tes dans le mme cas, alors, puisque on ne trouve rien qui supporte vos affirmations_)



Maintenant, vous faites une fixette sur le problme de tolrance  dont je n'avais pas parl, et de "barbarie", or (_et voir le dernier post  ZyGoM@r_)  je parlais en termes de mode de vie et de culture....

C'est vous qui tes intervenu dans le dbat que nous avions avec des arguments de spcialiste, qui plus est en dtournant les sujets..

Encore une fois, je ne vois nulle part fait mention que la vision que j'ai, de non-spcialiste je le concde parfaitement, soit errone... Elle est soutenue par l'ensemble des documents que je peux trouver... 


Et si vous pensez que vivre dans le chateau de Charlemagne, de Charles Martel, ou dans celui de Godefroy de Bouillon tait plus raffin que vivre dans un palais  Cordoue, ou  Rome sous Aurlien ou Jules Csar, ou  Alexandrie sous Cloptre, grand bien vous fasse, et je vous souhaite d'avoir  en faire l'exprience...

----------


## souviron34

je reviens et termine sur la science chinoise...





> Les chinois utilisaient la Xylographie au IXme sicle *aprs* JC
> L'imprimerie  caractres mobile apparait vers le XIme sicle au mieux tu confond avec un quelconque procd de gravure.
> 
> Tu fais juste  1200 ans prs...
> 
> Peut tre que pour de l'astrophysique c'est une erreur ngligeable mais pas en histoire.


avec des caractres mobiles, c'est exact..

Cependant quelques rssources (excellentes) donnent d'autres indications (mme si le terme "imprimerie" n'est pas entirement juste) :

APERU SUR LHISTOIRE DES MATHMATIQUES EN CHINE ANCIENNE DANS LE CONTEXTE DUNE HISTOIRE INTERNATIONALE

(PDF) (IUFM dept maths)




> Selon les conceptions du premier type, les sciences se seraient dveloppes dans des bulles, tanches les unes aux autres  la bulle  occidentale , les bulles  chinoise,  indienne ,  arabe , voire  orientale  , avant que la science  occidentale ne devienne internationale et ne rduise les autres traditions  ltat de savoirs parallles, exotiques, les jectant hors du cours de lhistoire.





> Pour les conceptions du second type,  supposer que la science nait t quune  la surface de la plante, il semble acquis quelle soit essentiellement, voire par nature,  occidentale , que le front pertinent de la recherche se soit dplac dAthnes et Alexandrie  lEurope. Certes il y a eu Babylone et lgypte au second millnaire avant notre re. Mais leurs productions se trouvent renvoyes au rang de premiers balbutiements. Certes il y a eu les Arabes au Moyen-ge. Mais lorsquils ne sont pas rduits au rle de transmetteurs, lon entend souvent, et sans le moindre fondement, qualifier leurs activits scientifiques dessentiellement pratiques. Certes, il y a eu lInde et la Chine, et lon est prt  concder que lInde na pas seulement donn le jour  des gourous, ou la Chine  des potes. Mais, est-ce un hasard ?, lon entend encore rpter quIndiens comme Chinois ne sintressaient qu lefficacit. Entendez : la  Vraie Science  est spculative. Peut-tre tous ces gens ont-ils eu des activits scientifiques, mais elles taient essentiellement tournes vers la pratique. Seul
> lOccident a su dvelopper la  Vraie Science , lexpression se voyant en permanence redfinie quand il sagit de mieux permettre de dmarquer lOccident des  autres





> Les premiers textes chinois consacrs aux mathmatiques qui nous soient parvenus datent de la dynastie Han (202 avant notre re-220 aprs notre re). Avec lunification de lEmpire, la consolidation de la bureaucratie, lon assiste dans de nombreux domaines du savoir  un travail de synthse, de mise en ordre des acquis antrieurs. Cest  un tel processus que lon doit sans doute la compilation de louvrage qui deviendra le classique par excellence de la tradition mathmatique chinoise : Les neuf chapitres sur les procdures mathmatiques




les Neuf Chapitres (INSA Lyon)



Et en ce qui concerne l'tat de la science :

Science and Technology of the Han dynasty




> The quality of life was improved with many Han inventions. The Han Chinese had hempen-bound bamboo scrolls to write on, yet by the 2nd century CE had invented the papermaking process which created a writing medium that was both cheap and easy to produce.



et la diffusion des "Neufs Chapitres" aux quatres coins de l'Empire pour les besoins des chercheurs et des concours d'entre dans l'Administration a repos sur une "copie" en grand nombre de ce livre..

Et d'autre part, en ce qui concerne l'imprimerie en tant que telle :

History of Chinese Invention - The Invention of Block Printing




> The first mention of printing was in an imperial decree of *593* in which Sui emperor Wen-ti ordered the printing of Buddhist images and scriptures





> In the 9th century, printed books first appeared in quantities in Shu (modern Szechuan province) and could be purchased from private dealers. Soon the printing technique spread to other provinces, and by the end of the 9th century it was common all over China

----------


## Erwy

> je reviens et termine sur la science chinoise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avec des caractres mobiles, c'est exact..
> 
> Cependant quelques rssources (excellentes) donnent d'autres indications (mme si le terme "imprimerie" n'est pas entirement juste) :


Mais tu te rends compte que tes exemples t'explique l'inverse  :8O: 

C'est le *PAPIER* qu'ils ont invents  cette priode pas l'imprimerie, le *PAPIER*.
Et comme le papier est un support plus pratique et moins onreux il facilite en effet la copie , mais ce n'est pas de l'imprimerie. (Ils avaient des scribes spcialis comme nous avions des moines copistes...)



Comme j'ai dj dit plus haut,la xylographie, soit imprimerie avec plaque c'est le IX me sicle et les caractres mobiles quelques sicles ensuite.Quant  ton lien sur le VI me sicle voir plus bas, les seuls preuves qui semblent rester(du moins que j'ai vu citer) date du XIme.De plus le terme d' "impression" n'avait pas forcement le mme sens  l'poque, quand on fait un travail srieux sur l'histoire on se mfie des tmoignages isol sans preuve matrielle.
Le terme voiture par exemple en franais existe depuis longtemps mais ne couvre pas la mme notion (un bateau pouvait tre considr comme une voiture).

Donc mme si le terme apparat au VIme sicle en Chine cela ne veut pas dire qu'il recouvre la mme notion.Et je ne me fierais pas  l'exactitude de ton lien pour le vrifier  ::roll::  



Tu t'tonnes de mon manque de respect mais difficile de prendre au srieux quelqu'un qui quand il est au fond du trou , continue de creuser  ::?: 

edit: en passant ta "super source" a part sortir en premier dans google c'est quoi ses rfrences  ce site???Il est fait par un spcialiste du sujet ? Par une organisation spcialise ? Par un prof de math  la retraite qui fait un peu d'info et d'histoire pendant ses loisirs ? 
Parce que si ton truc c'est de chercher des liens dans google qui prouve tes dires pas de problmes, je peux mme te prouver que les petits hommes ont envahi le monde dans les annes 60, tout est question de mot cl.
 Et tu t'tonnes que j'ai du mal avec tes propos  :8O:  (rassure toi tu n'es pas le seul avec lequel j'ai du mal sur la taverne  ::roll:: )

----------


## souviron34

> Mais tu te rends compte que tes exemples t'explique l'inverse


L'inverse de quoi ??






> Comme j'ai dj dit plus haut,la xylographie, soit imprimerie avec plaque c'est le IX me sicle (du moins les seuls vrai preuves qui restent quand on fait des recherches , la technique de la gravure pouvant tre postrieur et il faut se mfier des "termes") et les caractres mobiles quelques sicles ensuite.


voir ci-dessus. Ils indiquent que le dbut date de 593.. et qu'au IX c'tait "courant"..








> Tu t'tonnes de mon manque de respect mais difficile de prendre au srieux quelqu'un qui quand il est au fond du trou , continue de creuser


Heuh.. J'ai pas dit dans le post expliquant que j'avais lu (chez le toubib) le "Science et Vie" consacr  la science chinoise, et qu'il tait possible que ma mmoire me joue des tours ??

J'ai confondu la date du premier livre de maths et de sa diffusion EN GRAND avec ce dont je me souvenais (visiblement mal) de "l'imprimerie", et que le spcialiste en question avait d dnommer "diffusion  grande chelle".. 

Il n'empche que, mme avec ces dates corriges,  pendant que nous ici on n'tait pas dans le plus joyeux des mondes, eux :




> by the end of the 9th century it was common all over China


Donc je veux bien accepter toutes les rcriminations et remarques sur mon ventuel (et certain dans ce cas) manque, mais il n'empche qu'il y avait un TRES GROS cart, et qu'on peut cependant appeler a de certains noms, une diffrence de 5 sicles d'avancement au mme moment entre 2 civilisations.. 

Ce qui tait juste mon point avant tout ce toutim..



PS: une correction des faits en me donnant une bonne rfrence aurait suffit, sans m'insulter et me dnigrer ... En attendant, MOI, j'en donne, des rfrences..

----------


## Erwy

> voir ci-dessus. Ils indiquent que le dbut date de 593.. et qu'au IX c'tait "courant"..
> [..]
> 
> PS: une correction des faits en me donnant une bonne rfrence aurait suffit, sans m'insulter et me dnigrer ... En attendant, MOI, j'en donne, des rfrences..


j'ai dit mon message en haut, notamment sur la validit de ton lien.
Dsol mais comme expliqu plus haut 
1) Ton lien ne fait pas vraiment rfrence
2) mme ton lien ne dit pas que le debut tait 593 mais que le terme y apparait.
En ralit il fait une magnifique ellipse entre 593 et IX qui donne cette impression mais aucune preuve.

----------


## souviron34

> edit: en passant ta "super source" a part sortir en premier dans google c'est quoi ses rfrences  ce site???Il fait par un spcialiste du sujet ? Par une organisation spcialis ? Par un prof de math  la retraire qui fait un peu d'info et d'histoire pendant ses loisirs ? 
> Parce que si ton truc c'est de chercher des liens dans google qui prouve tes dires pas de problmes, je peux mme te prouver que les petits hommes Et tu t'tonnes que je te trouve grotesque.Franchement tu te vantes souvent d'un pass universitaire mais depuis le temps que je te vois sur la taverne et sortir tes normits et tes rfrences douteuses , j'ai quand mme parfois du mal avec a


peut-tre parce que j'ai pas que a  faire de dpenser des fortunes en bouquins, et que je n'ai pas de bibliothques (ni de temps)  ma disposition pour creuser des discussions, qui, elles , sont effectivement des "discussions de comptoir"...

Je ne suis PLUS universitaire depuis belle lurette, et je n'ai pas  disposition de belles bliblothques. Je suis d'autre part dans une campagne, dont la ville la plus proche est Bziers, peu rpute pour l'excellence de sa vie culturelle (_sauf au tournant du XXime sicle_).

Il se trouve que j'ai cependant une assez large culture gnrale et politique et scientifique, et que je m'intresse  beaucoup de choses.

Alors il se peut que je ne soit pas " jour" de tout ce qui se fait (et se discute, puisque ce sont souvent des controverses) , ce qui n'empche pas que j'essaye, tant que faire se peut , de ne pas dire trop de conneries (_mme si, comme je l'ai reconnu, j'en ai dit ici sur la date de l'imrpimerie_), et surtout de compenser un peu justement le manque d'objectivit de beaucoup de prises de positions sur la Taverne par une position plus balance..


Cependant, je n'ai jamais insult personne..


PS: et en note, on peut tout  fait trouver sur le Net des sources tout  fait fiables, pour peu qu'on ait un peu de discenrement pour viter les sites "politiques" et les sites de gogos qui font un blog pour dire que "a c'est de la m.rde" ou que "a c'est super"..

PPS: le dbat (et ce qui tait le sujet du thread) est CONTRADICTOIRE... Assner des soi-disant vrits en dnigrant ses adversaires est exactement le sujet dont on discutait en disant que toute idologie, croyance, etc (y compris une vision de l'Histoire) dnigrant les autres est le contraire d'une dmocratie..

----------


## Erwy

Bon pour termin sur a
Si on regarde le wikipedia en langue anglaise (dj mieux que le franais).


La Xylographie serait apparut au VIIme sicle, mais eux la place en Core et pas en Chine (et rien sur ton 543 dans ce que j'ai pu voir ailleurs).
Ce qui nous reste comme document date plutt fin VIIme.
Donc prcdant bien ma premire date pour la xylographie.



Pour ce qui est par contre de ta faon de dmontrer la supriorit d'une civilisation sur une autre en te focalisant uniquement d'un ct  ::roll:: 

Si on s'amuse  a entre les Romains et les  Celtes :
- ceux-ci fabriquaient des tonneaux, des sicles avant que les Romains s'y mettent (sachant que les amphores n'ont que des inconvnients par rapport)
- Les Celtes maitrisaient mieux le travail du fer 
- La construction navale celte (coque et voile) tait plus aboutit que celle romaine, notamment pour la haute mer 
- si mes souvenirs sont bons la cavalerie celte/gauloise tait TRES apprci des Romains notamment parce que leur quipement (mors et triers je crois) taient plus performant.

Au moins trois sinon quatre points ou les celtes sont plus forts que les Romains, ce qui prouvent ,avec ton raisonnement, que les Romains sont des arrirs, sauf bien sr si on met en rapport ce que les Romains matrisaient mieux que les Celtes.
Ce que, lorsque tu compares l'Occident mdivale  la Chine ou  ton monde islamique, tu te gardes bien de faire.

PS : ton histoire de palais de Clopatre  par rapport  celui de Charlemagne m'a bien fait rigoler.
Etant donner que tu ne connais rien  la priode Carolingienne et que tes estimations du confort de Clopatre doivent te venir directement d'Hollywood &Co, j'viterais les approximations de ce type, moi cela m'a dj valu des surprises dsagrables...

----------


## Erwy

> PS: et en note, on peut tout  fait trouver sur le Net des sources tout  fait fiables, pour peu qu'on ait un peu de discenrement pour viter les sites "politiques" et les sites de gogos qui font un blog pour dire que "a c'est de la m.rde" ou que "a c'est super"..


Tu crois que c'est aussi simple  :8O: 

Moi en faisant une recherche sur l'imprimerie je suis tomb sur le site d'une cole d'ingnieur :Ecole internationale du papier, de la communication imprime et des biomatriaux 

Ca parait srieux non ?Ce n'est pas le blog d'un gogo ? Ca touche bien  leur doimaine ? Ben a ne les empche pas de dire, bien qu'il situe l'invention de l'imprimerie en Chine , que Guttenberg  fonder l'imprimerie moderne parce qu'il a invent le caractre mobile.
Hors on a bien observ que l'invention du caractres mobile lui est antrieur et , si j'ai bien lu quelques sources, qu'il tait mme utilis en Europe avant lui.
Donc non, le "discernement" ne suffit pas, la confrontation des sources est une ncessit.

----------


## souviron34

Pour la nime fois ...  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll:: 




> Pour ce qui est par contre de ta faon de dmontrer la supriorit d'une civilisation sur une autre en te focalisant uniquement d'un ct


JE NE PARLAIS PAS DE SUPERIORITE !!!!!


Simplement de descentes puis de remontes, et non pas de continuit ascendante... !!!!!!!!!!!! et que une peut descendre pendant qu'une autre monte.. 



Si l'"Histoire Officielle" devient que nous Occidentaux n'avons vcu qu'une monte continue depuis avant les Romains, vive Farhenheit 451...

Franchement ahurissant...

----------


## souviron34

> La Xylographie serait apparut au VIIme sicle, mais eux la place en Core et pas en Chine (et rien sur ton *543* dans ce que j'ai pu voir ailleurs).
> Ce qui nous reste comme document date plutt fin VIIme.
> Donc prcdant bien ma premire date pour la xylographie.


Oserai-je dire qu'il faut savoir lire ?? vu que la date mentionne tait *593* et non pas 543, on est pas mal proche du VIIme, non ??


En tous cas, par consquent, ni l'un ni l'autre n'avions raison...  ::mouarf:: 



PS: et pendant ce temps-l, nous, on avait les Wisigoths, Clothaire, et Dagobert...

----------


## Erwy

> Simplement de descentes puis de remontes, et non pas de continuit ascendante... !!!!!!!!!!!! et que une peut descendre pendant qu'une autre monte.. 
> 
> Si l'"Histoire Officielle" devient que nous Occidentaux n'avons vcu qu'une monte continue depuis avant les Romains, vive Farhenheit 451...
> 
> Franchement ahurissant...


Ou alors on a une vision trs diffrentes de tes "montes-descentes".


Un contexte qui change radicalement(politique, idologique) et qui oblige simplement  dvelopper une approche diffrente et une connaissance ancienne qui reste inusit dans ce nouveau monde.
Et plutt que de voir des montes et des descentes peut tre serait-il plus juste de dire que si globalement tout le monde monte, tout le monde ne la fait pas  la mme vitesse ni de manire rgulire.

Dans ton exemple des Carolingiens par rapport  Rome, tu oublis que cette zone, germanie, Nord de la France est dj une province recule de Rome , et que mme  l'apoge de l'Empire, elle n'a jamais eu les infrastructures de la capitale, loin s'en faut.Donc dsol mais Rome va rester Rome durant la priode mdivale avec un dclin d'influence *politique* mais sans tomber dans la barbarie ni autre rgression, la grande diffrence c'est que des Zones comme l'Angleterre, ce qui deviendra la France ou la Germanie vont pass de province recules, en de grand pays.
De la recule Lutce de l'Empire on passera au XIVme  Paris plus grande ville europenne avec ces 200000 habitants et une Universit plus prestigieuse que celles d'Italie (*largement*  plus anciennes )


Pour les "descentes", ce qui s'en rapprocherait le plus serait les diffrentes disparitions de civilisations en Amrique du Sud qu'on attribue actuellement  des changements radicaux de mto  l'intervale de(du?) sicle(s).
Si j'ai bien compris la thorie tous les x sicle(s) il se produit(sait?) un changement climatique important( scheresse ???) produisant une famine pendant plusieurs annes auxquels ne survivraient pas les cits et donc la civilisation en question.
Nanmoins , pour ce que j'ai pu voir en expo, a me donnait quand mme l'impression qu'il y avait au moins un passage partiel de connaissance.

edit: 



> PS: et pendant ce temps-l, nous, on avait les Wisigoths, Clothaire, et Dagobert...


Et ?
Tes wisigoths parlaient Latin depuis plusieurs gnrations, normal quand l'empire existait encore tous les fils de familles riches y taient envoys.
Quand  tes Clothaire et Dagobert, tu ferais mieux de vrifier qui leur  coller cette rputation et pourquoi.
Tu pourrais dcouvrir par exemple que les maires de palais dont Charles Martel n'y sont pas tout  fait pour rien et qu'ils ne nous ont pas attendu pour "inventer" la propagande et la guerre psychologique.

En gros, les sois-disant roi fnants se serait plutt bien dfendu  leur poste, en particulier Dagobert (raison pour laquelle il a sans doute plus pris que les autres),mais il y avait un deuxime poste dans la hirarchie Franc qui tait celui de maire de Palais.A l'origine c'tait plutt un grand intendant (d'aprs ce que j'ai compris) mais cela a fini par devenir une sorte de premier ministre et une dynastie a fini par en prendre le contrle.
Il s'est donc conduit une sorte de rvolution de palais/coup d'tat (ou la propagande et la diffamation taient les plus grandes armes) sur plusieurs dcennies jusqu' ce que Charles Martel profite d'un problme dynastique pour devenir calife  la place du calife, et il s'est bien charg de r-crire l'histoire une fois  sa place.

----------


## Acropole

> Pour les "descentes", ce qui s'en rapprocherait le plus serait les diffrentes disparitions de civilisations en Amrique du Sud qu'on attribue actuellement  des changements radicaux de mto  l'intervale de(du?) sicle(s).
> Si j'ai bien compris la thorie tous les x sicle(s) il se produit(sait?) un changement climatique important( scheresse ???) produisant une famine pendant plusieurs annes auxquels ne survivraient pas les cits et donc la civilisation en question.
> Nanmoins , pour ce que j'ai pu voir en expo, a me donnait quand mme l'impression qu'il y avait au moins un passage partiel de connaissance.


Ce n'est pas si simple. A l'heure actuelle personne ne sait ce qui  provoqu la disparition des Mayas. Les vestiges de certaines cit-tats font tat de dparts massifs et calmes d'habitants pendant que d'autres montrent des actes de guerre / guerre civile,  la mme priode.
Ceci dit, on est pas dans un forum archologie.
Les aborignes, malgr leur contact avec notre civilisation se foutent pas mal de nos "avancs" scientifiques, technologiques, artistiques, religieuses et autres...
Tout comme la libert, la supriorit est trs relative et loin d'tre un absolue. Et ceci en vertu des faits et non de spculations philosophiques sans aucune base concrte autre que celle de celui qui les nonce.
Il a fallut 200 000 ans  l'homo sapiens pour en arriver  ce que nous sommes aujourd'hui. L'volution peut se prcipiter et, en moins de temps, drastiquement modifier une espce. Rien ne garantit que dans le millnaire qui vient une espce ne va pas rattraper et dpasser l'humanit sur le seul avantage volutif dont elle dispose exclusivement.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'volution peut se prcipiter et, en moins de temps, drastiquement modifier une espce. Rien ne garantit que dans le millnaire qui vient une espce ne va pas rattraper et dpasser l'humanit sur le seul avantage volutif dont elle dispose exclusivement.


 ::arf:: 

Sans commentaires  ::roll::

----------


## mortapa

> La dcadence et la chute de l'Empire Romain reste un sujet trs en vogue qui a donn lieu  pas mal d'tude.


Quand je parle de dcadence je parle des gens qui tirent les ficelles, la dcadence politique et humaine des puissants. 




> Vas dire cela aux chinois.
> Je ressens comme toi les mauvais aspect d'un capitalisme imparfait.
> Je m'merveille aussi face aux produits du monde moderne comme la technologie, les sciences, laccs quasi-illimit au savoir et autre "liberts" que le capitalisme n'a pas empch mais plutt incit.


Les chinois ? depuis quand tu considres les chinois comme un pays volu ?
Je vois pas le rapport entre la science (terme global) et le capitalisme.
Ah si peut tre que tu insinues le fait que le capitalisme (l'argent)  acclrer les dcouvertes scientifique ? Si c'est le cas  la limite j'aurais prfr qu'on prennent plus de temps mais qu'on calcule plus l'impact des technologie sur lenvironnement.
Pour les liberts on repassera hin.. pour ne citer qu'un exemple : hadopi, j'aurais pt dire qu'on a encore des esclave  l'heure actuel, justement les chinois dont tu parles sont les esclaves des occidentaux.
Je suis sur que je prfrai tre esclave  l'poque des cits grec (avec un peu de chance tu fini prof) plutt que d'tre ne en chine pendants les dernires dcennie.

----------


## Erwy

> Ce n'est pas si simple. A l'heure actuelle personne ne sait ce qui  provoqu la disparition des Mayas. Les vestiges de certaines cit-tats font tat de dparts massifs et calmes d'habitants pendant que d'autres montrent des actes de guerre / guerre civile,  la mme priode.


Non ce n'est pas simple, surtout qu'on ne parle pas que des Mayas mais de bien plus.
Je crois qu'il y en a au moins une demi- douzaine des cas de ce type dans l'Histoire de ce sous-continent.(vraiment pas mon truc l'Amrique du Sud  ::?: )
C'est pour a que certains pensent  un phnomne naturel rcurrent comme dclencheur (certains parlerait d'un super el nino je crois) la famine dclenchant des rvoltes/guerre et exode vers la campagne.
Mais a ne reste que l'hypothse  la mode, c'est parti pour rester un mystre pour un bon bout de temps.

----------


## Erwy

> Sans commentaires


C'est parce que tu ne vas pas aux bonnes sources 

Une hypothse sur ce sujet




 ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais a ne reste que l'hypothse  la mode, c'est parti pour rester un mystre pour un bon bout de temps.


D'aprs ce que m'a expliqu un chercheur spcialiste de la Msoamrique (je connais des gens bizarres  ::mouarf:: ), le souci est en fait dans l'absence de "candidats  la reprise" une fois que la civilisation a achev son "cycle" et part vers un dclin (pas ncessairement caus par le climat, qui peut tre aussi bien interne). Comme il n'y a pas une civilisation autour pour reprendre les connaissances, la civilisation qui se batit 2-300 ans aprs sur les ruines de la prcdente reprend quasiment tout de zro.

Le seul endroit o cette cyclicit a t brise, c'est la Mditerrane avec ses communications de cabotages facilites et une haute concentration en environnements divers et varis permettant le dveloppement de plusieurs types de civilisations. Luxe que lAmrique n'a pas eu.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est parce que tu ne vas pas aux bonnes sources 
> 
> Une hypothse sur ce sujet


Toute blague  part, si on se fait remplacer un jour par une autre espce, ce sera forcement un des grands singes, les autres ne sont mme pas des candidats potentiels  ::mouarf::

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Je sais pas, comment appelle-t-on un moment dans l'Histoire o les femmes ont une ceinture de chastet en fer de plusieurs kilos, dont leurs maris ont la cl (qu'ils peuvent emmener avec eux pendant quelques annes pour aller guerroyer en vue de Jrusalem) , o les chateaux sont sombres et humides, avec pour seule lumire des fenestrous ou des arbaltrires, sans dcoration, compar aux magnifiques demeures romaines de Herculanum, au raffinement de la Crte, de Centaurin, aux palais de Cloptre et ses bains de lait , aux maisons mauresques avec les fontaines, les jardiins suspendus, ou par exemple les citoyens de Rome (oui, c'est vrai pas les esclaves) qui ont des termes - et des toilettes - , alors que jusqu' Louix XIV il fait bon sentir pas bon ?


Je soulignais juste que le terme "barbare" n'tait, en effet, plus appropri de nos jours. "Sauvage", "primaire", "ignorant" et bien d'autres peuvent tout  fait le remplacer.
Pour revenir sur le moyen-age, comme il tait dit plus haut, les paysans travaillaient moins qu'aujourd'hui. D'aprs ce que je sais, ils n'ont laiss aucun crit quant  leur mode de vie etc.. On sait juste qu'il payaient de lourds impts comme c'tait le cas Rome par exemple.
Je ne veux cependant pas insister sur cette question prcise car si on pouvait objectivement considrer cette priode comme une rgression, elle n'aurait de toute faon t que temporaire.




> rien n'est moins sr...
> 
> 
> Les valeurs de la civilisation gyptienne, ou aztque, ont disparu avec elles...
> 
> 
> Et si la "civilisation " qui reste est par exemple la chinoise, je ne suis pas certain que l'on y retrouve, mme dans 1000 ans, beaucoup de valeurs de "l'occident"...


Certaines valeurs des civilisations que tu cites ont disparue (sacrifices etc..), d'autres ont survcu :
La religion gyptienne a largement inspirer les religions occidentales et les cultures des peuples d'Amrique centrale et du sud se sont largement mles  celle du colonisateur.

Qu'est-ce qui te rend si certain que "dans 1000 ans", les valeurs des lumires mais aussi celles que l'on a hrit de l'ancien rgime, de Rome, des grecs, des celtes etc.. ainsi que les ides moderne de l'occident (libert de circulation, de concurrence etc..) ne seront plus ?
La Grce n'est pas au mieux de sa forme mais jamais la "dmocratie" qu'elle a promu n'a t si dfendu.
La Chine s'occidentalise comme les celtes se sont romanis avant elle.

Bien entendu beaucoup de cultures ont disparu en ne laissant presque aucune trace.
Aujourd'hui, tout est enregistr, sauvegard et prserv sur diffrents supports et ce pour un cot drisoire.
Si certaines de nos ides peuvent et mritent d'tre appliques, elles le seront probablement.

----------


## souviron34

> Dans ton exemple des Carolingiens par rapport  Rome, tu oublis que cette zone, germanie, Nord de la France est dj une province recule de Rome , et que mme  l'apoge de l'Empire, elle n'a jamais eu les infrastructures de la capitale, loin s'en faut.Donc dsol mais Rome va rester Rome durant la priode mdivale avec un dclin d'influence *politique* mais sans tomber dans la barbarie ni autre rgression, la grande diffrence c'est que des Zones comme l'Angleterre, ce qui deviendra la France ou la Germanie vont pass de province recules, en de grand pays.


Je n'oublie pas, pusique j'ai dit que j'avais longtemps t en Bourgogne... ET piur ce qui est des "grands pays", il a d'abord fallu passer par le Duch de Bourgogne, qui tait de trs loin le plus puissant de l'poque, face  la France, avant que la France ne devienne "un grand pays"...


Mais, je le re-dis et re-rpte, je ne crois pas qu'on puiisse dire que le "progrs" a mont de manire continue de -432  nos jours, en passant par la priode carolingienne...





> Et plutt que de voir des montes et des descentes peut tre serait-il plus juste de dire que si globalement tout le monde monte, tout le monde ne la fait pas  la mme vitesse ni de manire rgulire.
> 
> ...
> 
> Pour les "descentes", ce qui s'en rapprocherait le plus serait les diffrentes disparitions de civilisations en Amrique du Sud qu'on attribue actuellement  des changements radicaux de mto  l'intervale de(du?) sicle(s).
> Si j'ai bien compris la thorie tous les x sicle(s) il se produit(sait?) un changement climatique important( scheresse ???) produisant une famine pendant plusieurs annes auxquels ne survivraient pas les cits et donc la civilisation en question.


Cela peut aussi tre le cas de Centaurin, et/ou de la Reine de Saba, mais tel n'tait pas mon propos..

Une civilisation telle que les Egyptiens (ou les Perses d'ailleurs) a bel et bien priclit puis disparu, aprs guerres, et rvoltes... 

Et pourtant l'une comme l'autre se pensait "la plus volue"... 

C'tait le seul point de mon propos ...

Et par exemple la technologie qui avait permis aux Pharaons de monter leurs pyramides (_outre les esclaves en grand nombre_) nous est en partie inconnue (_mme si on connait les poulies, rouleaux en bois, etc_), de mme que l'on vient tout juste (_2007 je crois, par une quipe allemande_) de reproduire l'maillage"des briques des portes d'entre de Babylone (_pas mal de sicles donc avant Bernard Palissy_), et que reste toujours un mystre les technologies des habitants de l'Ile de Pques...

C'est a que je voulais dire....


Le progrs technique effectu par les Babyloniens a disparu pendant presque 2 dizaines de sicles... On commence tout juste  comprendre les techniques de mommification des Egyptiens (_qui marchent pas mal, 40 sicles aprs_), et on ne sait pas encore trop comment que ce soit les Indiens au Macchu Picchu ou quelques autres ont pu tailler des pierres de granit au millimtre prs...

----------


## souviron34

> Qu'est-ce qui te rend si certain que "dans 1000 ans", les valeurs des lumires mais aussi celles que l'on a hrit de l'ancien rgime, de Rome, des grecs, des celtes etc.. ainsi que les ides moderne de l'occident (libert de circulation, de concurrence etc..) ne seront plus ?


Rien, mais ce n'est pas moi qui aie utilis le mot "certain"...

Justement, simplement je doute devant une affirmation aussi premptoire que "nos valeurs resteront"...






> Aujourd'hui, tout est enregistr, sauvegard et prserv sur diffrents supports et ce pour un cot drisoire.


Sur des supports ncessitant une technologie, alors que ce qui nous est venu du pass ne ncessitait que nos yeux, et ont donc permis, mme 6000 ans aprs, de s'en servir...

Si demain il n'y a plus de plastique, ou plus de silicium,  ou plus de ..., si d'un seul coup (comme dans les annes 50) on passe du 220 au , je sais pas, 2200 V, et/ou du 50 Hz au 2 GHz, ces supports deviendront illsibles...

Et si (et c'est l que je retombe sur les "descentes") Notre civilisation disparat et qu'une autre devient forte, la plupart de ce que nous "savons", soi-disant, aura disparu...

(_et sans compter que de toutes faons ces fameux supports sont dgradables, et de plus sensibles aux rayons cosmiques, pouvant les rendre illisibles_)


PS: heureusement qu'il y a eu le Scratch et le Hip-Hop pour faire garder des platines vinyles...  Il y a eu un petit moment, autour de 95, o il tait impossible d'en trouver... On ne peut dj presque plus trouver de lecteurs de disquettes, ni de VHS. On ne peut plus lire les cartes mmoires d'appareils numriques d'il y a 10 ans..

----------


## juvamine

> Je n'oublie pas, pusique j'ai dit que j'avais longtemps t en Bourgogne... ET piur ce qui est des "grands pays", il a d'abord fallu passer par le Duch de Bourgogne, qui tait de trs loin le plus puissant de l'poque, face  la France, avant que la France ne devienne "un grand pays"...


Et si "nous" ne sommes plus la Bourgogne que nous tions...c'est la faute  Nappolon  ::cry:: 
 ::whistle:: "Joyeux enfants de la Bourgogne...je n'ai jamais eu de guignon" ::whistle2::

----------


## souviron34

> Et si "nous" ne sommes plus la Bourgogne que nous tions...c'est la faute  Nappolon 
> "Joyeux enfants de la Bourgogne...je n'ai jamais eu de guignon"


 ::mouarf::   ::ccool:: 

Un peu de rigolo dans ce monde de brutes  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

> Toute blague  part, si on se fait remplacer un jour par une autre espce, ce sera forcement un des grands singes, les autres ne sont mme pas des candidats potentiels


si .. Paul le Poulpe  ::P:

----------


## souviron34

> Je soulignais juste que le terme "barbare" n'tait, en effet, plus appropri de nos jours. "Sauvage", "primaire", "ignorant" et bien d'autres peuvent tout  fait le remplacer.


Est-ce pour la mme raison qu'on ne dit plus "un aveugle" mais un "mal-voyant" (alors qu'il y en a qui ne voient strictement rien) , ou qu'on ne dit plus "un cancre" mais "un enfant avc des problmes d'attention" ??

----------


## Erwy

tiens je ne l'avais pas vu celle-l




> Je sais pas, comment appelle-t-on un moment dans l'Histoire o les femmes ont une ceinture de chastet en fer de plusieurs kilos, dont leurs maris ont la cl (qu'ils peuvent emmener avec eux pendant quelques annes pour aller guerroyer en vue de Jrusalem) ,


Ou la trs, trs mauvaise influence d'hollywood & consort.
Jamais, jamais entendu parler de ce truc, et je m'en suis farcie des muse sur cette poque.
Quand on fait une recherche on peut tomber la-dessus
http://www.histoire-fr.com/mensonges...e_chastete.htm




> o les chateaux sont sombres et humides, avec pour seule lumire des fenestrous ou des arbaltrires, sans dcoration,


Faut arrter les films et remettre les choses dans le contexte.
 Les dcorations de l'poque mdivale sont amovibles, ce sont tapisserie ,soierie,fourrure, rideau et tapis.On trouve aussi de gradn panneaux de bois peints ou sculpts qui se replie(dyptique,tryptique...) Les meubles sont majoritairement prvu pour voyager  donc majoritairement sous forme de coffre.Dans les pices  vivre la pierre nue apparait peu.Malheureusement peu de reconstitution le montrent.
Dans le mme genre, ni l'intrieur, ni* l'extrieur*, des glises ne sont de pierres nues mais au contraire peint de couleurs vives.

Pour ce qui est des chateaux-forts, peu sont des maisons d'habitations.
Les petits nobles n'en ont pas les moyens (on regardera du ct des fermes fortifis pour les plus riche de ceux-ci) , les grands n'y vivent qu'en priode de conflits, ils ont des maisons d'habitations luxueuse pour le reste.
En gros, ceux qui y vivent c'est les nobles en charges d'une garnison pour un seigneur et les "moyens" qui vivent dans des zones conflictuelle.

----------


## Lyche

> Est-ce pour la mme raison qu'on ne dit plus "un aveugle" mais un "mal-voyant" (alors qu'il y en a qui ne voient strictement rien) , ou qu'on ne dit plus "un cancre" mais "un enfant avc des problmes d'attention" ??


a ce sont des consensus de la langue franaise pour pas froisser les esprits.. On ne dit pas un handicap, mais une personne a mobilit rduite. Le contrle des mots est un pouvoir qui est trop souvent nglig..

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Les chinois ? depuis quand tu considres les chinois comme un pays volu ?


Compar  Mao...




> Je vois pas le rapport entre la science (terme global) et le capitalisme.
> Ah si peut tre que tu insinues le fait que le capitalisme (l'argent)  acclrer les dcouvertes scientifique ? Si c'est le cas  la limite j'aurais prfr qu'on prennent plus de temps mais qu'on calcule plus l'impact des technologie sur lenvironnement.


Je suis d'accord mme si c'est pour d'autres raisons (proprit intellectuelle par exemple).
Reste que la course  l'espace et  l'armement a ruin l'URSS contrairement aux USA. La finance (banques, assurances etc..) existe depuis trs longtemps et se dfend trs bien sur un plan intellectuel mais bien sr tout cela n'est pas simple et donc inintressant pour beaucoup de gens.




> Pour les liberts on repassera hin.. pour ne citer qu'un exemple : hadopi,


Hadopi est insignifiant.




> j'aurais pt dire qu'on a encore des esclave  l'heure actuel, justement les chinois dont tu parles sont les esclaves des occidentaux.


Comme ici, partout et depuis toujours, certains sont esclaves de leur nation, d'autres de leurs biens, de leur idologie, de leurs proches etc.. et d'autres encore essayent de se librer, par les armes, l'expression ou la sagesse.
Les chinois s'enrichissent et revendiquent tous les jours de nouveaux droits, comme en Tunisie etc..
Ton fatalisme ne leur est pas utile et je doute fortement qu'il le soit  qui que se soit, toi y compris.




> Je suis sur que je prfrai tre esclave  l'poque des cits grec (avec un peu de chance tu fini prof) plutt que d'tre ne en chine pendants les dernires dcennie.


Mourir  30 ans, illettr, soumis lgalement  ton maitre est tout a fait prfrable que de bosser 10 heures par jours en usine pour un faible salaire qui t'offrira cependant ton accs au web et une ducation  tes enfants...

Je ne prtend pas que rien est  rformer mais je n'envie certainement pas la vie du travailleur moyen de quelque autre poque passe que ce soit !

Indignez vous (de votre vie que la plupart des gens d'une poque passe ou d'autres systmes conomique considreraient bourgeoise) !

Par souci pour leur culture, vous ne voulez pas voir d'indigne se servir d'une trononneuse, d'une tlvision ou autres produits de notre dcadence. 
L'avez-vous seulement inform des possibilits qui s'offre  lui ? Lui avez-vous ne serait-ce que demand ce que *lui* voulait ?
Si il choisit de ne rien changer trs bien mais, en bon occidental, je suis ravis de les voir dcouvrir internet et toutes les autres merveilles de la modernit !

----------


## Erwy

> Une civilisation telle que les Egyptiens (ou les Perses d'ailleurs) a bel et bien priclit puis disparu, aprs guerres, et rvoltes...


 :8O:  non mais tu te rends compte que ce sont des normits...
Dj il n'y a jamais eu de guerre ou rvoltes chez les gyptiens, et ils ont su garder une semi-indpendance par rapport au pouvoir Ottoman jusqu' ce que les Britanniques prennent le contrle.
L'Egypte ne s'est jamais croul, elle a juste volu.

Les Perses ? Ils se sont simplement, convertit  l'islam.Il a fallu le petit-fils de Gengis Khan pour les battre, et ils ont ensuite suffisamment repris du poil de la bte pour pouvoir menacer l'Empire Ottoman.



> Et par exemple la technologie qui avait permis aux Pharaons de monter leurs pyramides (_outre les esclaves en grand nombre_) nous est en partie inconnue (_mme si on connait les poulies, rouleaux en bois, etc_),


Il n'y avait aucun esclave participants  ces chantiers, quand aux techniques elles ne sont pas tout  fait inconnus, mais le grand "mystre" vient surtout du fait qu'on sous-estime la force et la technique des ouvriers egyptiens (et le principe du levier).Pour avoir vu une dmonstration d'ouvrier de fouille avec des simples leviers sur une petite pyramide, on voit pas trop le mystre ensuite.



> On commence tout juste  comprendre les techniques de mommification des Egyptiens (_qui marchent pas mal, 40 sicles aprs_),


Tu rigoles, a doit tre le truc le plus connus depuis la pierre de Rosette, et ils sont loin d'tre les seuls  s'amuser  a comme leur technique est loin d'tre unique.

(Pour info sur ce qui prcde ma femme est de formation Egyptologue, pas du tout mon dada, mais bon, bien oblig de suivre  minima )



> et on ne sait pas encore trop comment que ce soit les Indiens au Macchu Picchu ou quelques autres ont pu tailler des pierres de granit au millimtre prs...


Ben de la mme faon que les occidentaux pour certaines parties des cathdrales, sans doute, ou un truc du genre  ::koi:: 

Franchement tu ne peux pas arrter avec tous ces clichs  ::?:

----------


## juvamine

> Un peu de rigolo dans ce monde de brutes


Je vous trouve un peu tendu sur ce topic  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Je vous trouve un peu tendu sur ce topic


Ce sujet va probablement bientt retrouver le sujet sur la Libye. La nouveaut c'est que dans celui-l un modrateur participe au bordel  ::mrgreen:: 
(moi pas parce que je me sens pas franchement comptent sur le thme abord).

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Est-ce pour la mme raison qu'on ne dit plus "un aveugle" mais un "mal-voyant" (alors qu'il y en a qui ne voient strictement rien) , ou qu'on ne dit plus "un cancre" mais "un enfant avec des problmes d'attention" ??


Non.
Comme cela t'as dj t prcis, "barbare" est un mot xnophobe.
Sa signification a change mais refusant les "mauvaises" valeurs d'une civilisation que pourtant j'admire, je prfre et conseille l'utilisation des mots sus-cits, tout aussi clairs et insultants.
Cela dit, libre  toi de passer pour ce que tu n'es pas aux yeux de toute personne un tant soit peu soucieuse du sens des mots.

----------


## juvamine

> Ce sujet va probablement bientt retrouver le sujet sur la Libye. La nouveaut c'est que dans celui-l un modrateur participe au bordel 
> (moi pas parce que je me sens pas franchement comptent sur le thme abord).


pareil...

d'o mon intervention hautement utile au dbat... ::mouarf::  :



> Et si "nous" ne sommes plus la Bourgogne que nous tions...c'est la faute  Nappolon 
> "Joyeux enfants de la Bourgogne...je n'ai jamais eu de guignon"

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dj il n'y a jamais eu de guerre ou rvoltes chez les gyptiens, et ils ont su garder une semi-indpendance par rapport au pouvoir Ottoman jusqu' ce que les Britanniques prennent le contrle.


Ouais enfin, pendant sa priode antique, elle a juste pass l'immense majorit du temps en conflits interne plus ou moins tendus. Plus une petite invasion externe par le sud, plus les emmerdes avec ses voisins de la Grande Mer Verte.  ::P:

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Je vous trouve un peu tendu sur ce topic


Les apparences sont peut-tre trompeuse mais, personnellement, tant trop sensible au stress, je m'efforce de rester tout  fait serein.

Bien entendu, en cas de dsaccord, les tensions sont invitables et parfois mme ncessaires.

PS :

Quant  la digression, cela ne me drange outre mesure.

<< Je suis chose lgre et vole  tout sujet;
Je vais de fleur en fleur, et d'objet en objet. >>
(La Fontaine)

----------


## souviron34

> Les Perses ? Ils se sont simplement, convertit  l'islam.Il a fallu le petit-fils de Gengis Khan pour les battre, et ils ont ensuite suffisamment repris du poil de la bte pour pouvoir menacer l'Empire Ottoman.
> 
> ..
> Tu rigoles, a doit tre le truc le plus connus depuis la pierre de Rosette, et ils sont loin d'tre les seuls  s'amuser  a comme leur technique est loin d'tre unique.
> ..
> Franchement tu ne peux pas arrter avec tous ces clichs


Franchement, t'en a pas marre de raconter que des btises  et de le prendre de haut ???


Perspolis, l'empire perse rvl 




> C'est  partir de ces plans conservs  l'Institut archologique allemand qu'il a t possible de raliser les squences animes en 3D de ce film. Elles permettent de visualiser avec une extraordinaire pertinence ce que Perspolis devait tre, *avant qu'elle ne soit dtruite par les soldats d'Alexandre le Grand en 330 avant J.-C*


et j'ai la flemme de chercher toutes les rfrences sur "l'Empire Perse", dont , si je te suis, tout le monde devrait dire qu'il est toujours prsent....

Que la Perse le soit, soit.. Que l'EMPIRE, pusiquon parle de civisilation, le soit, c'est autre chose...



Si les techniques de momification sont si connues que a, comment se fait-il que des labos de recherche y consacre du temps aujourdh'ui ??

Philippe POMAR (Anthopologie molculaire et images de synthses)




> Professeur des Universits  Praticien des Hpitaux
> 
> Vice-doyen de la facult de Chirurgie Dentaire de Toulouse
> 
> Docteur en chirurgie dentaire - Docteur de lUniversit Paul Sabatier (Toulouse III) - Habilitation  diriger les recherches  Diplm de lInstitut de Stomatologie de la Piti-Salptrire (Paris VI)  *Diplm de lInstitut dEgyptologie Khops de Paris Membre de la Socit Franaise dEgyptologie (Collge de France)*





> Programme de recherche
> ■modlisation tridimensionnelle des pertes de substance faciale (volumique et surfacique) dans le cadre de reconstruction par prothses externes ;
> ■mthodologie en reconstitution faciale et constitution dune banque de donnes europennes chez le sujet adulte ;
> ■*tude des techniques de momification en Egypte pharaonique par imagerie 3D*




Osiris. net : News MAy 2005




> La momie gyptienne
> Une tude pluridisciplinaire de la momie gyptienne, conserve au Musum de Perpignan, a t ralise au mois d'avril 1997. *L'ide directrice de ce travail de recherche tait de dterminer si les techniques mdicales et scientifiques actuelles pouvaient amliorer la connaissance des rites funraires gyptiens et des pratiques de momification*. Cette tude scientifique est base sur des mthodes non destructives, respectant l'intgrit de la momie et son tat actuel, et ne ncessitant pas de dbandelettage. L'tude des momies gyptiennes permet, au-del de l'intrt scientifique, une tude beaucoup plus large : celle de la civilisation gyptienne et des croyances des Egyptiens anciens d'une part, une approche anthropologique d'autre part.
> Les connaissances relatives  la momification nous sont parvenues grce  deux textes tardifs, connus sous l'appellation Rituel de l'Embaumement : le Papyrus de Boulaq III, dat du dbut du ler sicle aprs J.-C., conserv au muse du Caire, et le Papyrus du Louvre n 5158, dat de la 2e moiti du ler sicle avant J.-C. Ce sont les copies incompltes et lacunaires d'un exemplaire original beaucoup plus ancien, constitu par onze chapitres, numrant un protocole royal. Chaque chapitre comporte deux parties. La premire partie constitue une sorte de manuel pratique  l'usage des embaumeurs, incluant l'application des diffrents produits constituant les baumes de momification ; la seconde partie est consacre aux textes  caractre religieux et  la liturgie.
> En l'absence d'autres documents, les tudes de momies constituent la base de nos connaissances des pratiques de momification et des rites funraires gyptiens. Elles permettent de dduire les pratiques des ateliers d'embaumement et leur volution  travers le temps. 
> 
> A complete study of the mummy of the museum of Perpignan.


Annie Perraud




> Activits professionnelles 
> 
> ...
> 2010/2011 : charge d'enseignement en Egyptologie dans le cadre du Laboratoire d'Anthropologie Anatomique et de Palopathologie, Universit Claude Bernard Lyon1





> Activits de recherches
> 
> La thmatique de mes recherches est *ltude pluridisciplinaire des momies gyptiennes humaines* et du mobilier funraire pouvant y tre associ, selon des mthodes non destructives, *cette tude tant centre sur la connaissance des pratiques de momification et des rituels funraires gyptiens*


Pour quelque chose de bien connu depuis longtemps, a fait du monde qui rinvente la roue, si je te suis....  ::aie:: 


Maintenant, j'arrte, je perd mon temps..

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non.
> Comme cela t'as dj t prcis, "barbare" est un mot xnophobe.
> Sa signification a change mais refusant les "mauvaises" valeurs d'une civilisation que pourtant j'admire, je prfre et conseille l'utilisation des mots sus-cits, tout aussi clairs et insultants.


Ha Bon !  :8O:  "Aveugle" est un mot insultant !  :8-):  




> Ouais enfin, pendant sa priode antique, elle a juste pass l'immense majorit du temps en conflits interne plus ou moins tendus. Plus une petite invasion externe par le sud, plus les emmerdes avec ses voisins de la Grande Mer Verte.


 ::aie::  Grafikm_fr va rejoindre Souviron34 dans la liste des nains cultes d'Erwy  ::aie::

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Ha Bon !  "Aveugle" est un mot insultant !


Il est bien sr tout  fait logique que je propose de remplacer "barbare" par "aveugle".
Je suppose donc que tu n'as pas ou mal lu les messages prcdents ou encore que tu ne fasses que troller.

Nous pouvons aussi essayer d'tre un tant soit peu constructif et faire des propositions, exposer des ides ou donner quelques arguments, mme si je comprends que se ne soit pas le but premier de certaines interventions dans cette discussion.

Pour largir un peu mon propos, je dirais que nos gos nous poussent tous  progresser mais qu'ils n'excusent pas certaines erreurs ou certaines fautes que tous nous commettons pour les dfendre.

----------


## Acropole

> Je vois pas le rapport entre la science (terme global) et le capitalisme.
> Ah si peut tre que tu insinues le fait que le capitalisme (l'argent)  acclrer les dcouvertes scientifique ?


un tas de chose y ont contribu. L'agriculture est un des lments fondateur de la civilisation en augmentant le nombre d'individu, en sdentarisant l'humanit et en librant une part non ngligeable de la population de l'obligation de passer ses journes  trouver de quoi manger.




> Pour les liberts on repassera hin.. pour ne citer qu'un exemple : hadopi, j'aurais pt dire qu'on a encore des esclave  l'heure actuel, justement les chinois dont tu parles sont les esclaves des occidentaux.
> Je suis sur que je prfrai tre esclave  l'poque des cits grec (avec un peu de chance tu fini prof) plutt que d'tre ne en chine pendants les dernires dcennie.


Comparaison outrancire.





> C'est parce que tu ne vas pas aux bonnes sources 
> 
> Une hypothse sur ce sujet


Si vous tiez un peu au fait des connaissances en la matire vous sauriez que d'une gnration  la suivante de nouveaux organes pleinement fonctionnels peuvent se dvelopper. Un peu comme le cours d'une rivire qui change totalement suite  un barrage naturel qui cde.

Acclration de l'volution.




> La drive gntique se manifeste *surtout dans les petites populations*, qui se sont par exemple isoles gographiquement. Elle survient aussi chez les espces trs rcentes. Ses populations sont alors rduites et le hasard des croisements peut  lui seul favoriser un caractre. Mais ensuite, quand les populations se multiplient en nombre et en taille, les gnes sont plus efficacement brasss et les effets de la drive gntique s'amenuisent, au profit de la slection naturelle.


Or il se trouve qu'actuellement les populations d'un grand nombre d'espce se rduisent et se fragmentent.

Quand l'environnement change l'volution acclre.

Un seul gne peut changer fortement les capacits d'une espce.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Acclration de l'volution.


Y en a qui dcouvrent les travaux de Gould 30 ans aprs, norme!  ::rire::

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Quand bien mme une autre espce devrait dvelopper des facults intellectuelles comparables ou suprieures aux notre, cela prendrait, au vu du temps qu'a pris l'volution des notre, plusieurs milliers d'annes au moins. D'ici l, il parait probable que la technique optimise toujours plus nos propres facults.
Une telle avance est-elle rattrapable ?

Admettons que oui.
Deux espces suprieurement intelligentes peuvent-elles cohabiter pacifiquement en ce monde ?

Si il s'avrait qu'elle soit possible, autant prvoir cette situation ds aujourd'hui !
L'importance de la science dans cette question ne rend pas moins importante toute la philosophie dont nous devrons faire preuve si nous voulons  l'avenir ne plus tre honteux (comme nous le sommes trop aujourd'hui) de notre pass.

----------


## Lyche

> Quand bien mme une autre espce devrait dvelopper des facults intellectuelles comparables ou suprieure  la notre, cela prendrait, au vu du temps qu'a pris l'volution des notre, plusieurs milliers d'annes au moins. D'ici l, il parait probable que la technique optimise toujours plus nos propres facults.
> Une telle avance est-elle rattrapable ?
> 
> Admettons que oui.
> Deux espces suprieurement intelligente peuvent-elle cohabiter pacifiquement en ce monde ?
> 
> Si il s'avrait qu'elle soit possible, autant prvoir cette situation ds aujourd'hui !
> L'importance de la science dans cette question ne rend pas moins importante toute la philosophie dont nous devrons faire preuve si nous voulons  l'avenir ne plus tre honteux (comme nous le sommes trop aujourd'hui) de notre pass.


Je poserais plutt la question "est-ce que l'homme est capable d'accepter une autre race intelligente sur la terre?" quand on voit ce qu'il fait des espces qui peuplent le monde et qui ne sont pas dites "intelligentes" j'imagine le pire pour quelque chose qui pourrait dans un futur probable menacer directement les humains.

----------


## Erwy

> Ouais enfin, pendant sa priode antique, elle a juste pass l'immense majorit du temps en conflits interne plus ou moins tendus. Plus une petite invasion externe par le sud, plus les emmerdes avec ses voisins de la Grande Mer Verte.


Excuse je me suis mal exprim.
L'Egypte n'a jamais t dtruite par des guerres ou des rvoltes, vu le contexte j'ai oubli de prcis.
Il y a mme eu en effet une priode (bien avant les grecs ) de Pharaon trangers, mais a n'a provoqu aucun effondrement.





> et j'ai la flemme de chercher toutes les rfrences sur "l'Empire Perse", dont , si je te suis, tout le monde devrait dire qu'il est toujours prsent....
> 
> Que la Perse le soit, soit.. Que l'EMPIRE, pusiquon parle de civisilation, le soit, c'est autre chose...


La flemme a se voit, alors pour info Alexandre n'a pas dtruit la Perse mais l'a annex, comme l'Egypte et  sa mort ces deux rgions (ainsi que d'autres) ont t reprise par des gnraux  lui (Ptolm pour l'Egypte) et sont redevenu indpendant.

Ta "disparition" de la civilisation Perse ou Egyptienne est aussi absurde que de dire que l'Italie a disparu aprs avoir t annex par l'Autriche ou la France aprs 1789. Ces civilisations ont volu.  ::roll:: 

Si tu me sors que les egyptiens d'aujourd'hui ne lisent plus les hiroglyphes, je doute que beaucoup de Franais lisent l'ancien Franais et il n'y a pas plusieurs milliers d'annes d'cart  ::roll:: 

Pour tes traits de momification , on voit surtout que tu ne connais pas ce dont tu parles et que tu es encore aller  la pche aux URL.
Oui on connait bien la momification mais comme le procd c'est tendu sur plus de 2000 ans il y a eu des variantes  des secrets de fabrications comme deux cusiniers font varier leur recette mais a moins d'tre un spcialiste du sujet, elles n'ont que peu de sens , rien de fondamentale  ::roll::

----------


## Acropole

> Quand bien mme une autre espce devrait dvelopper des facults intellectuelles comparables ou suprieure  la notre, cela prendrait, au vu du temps qu'a pris l'volution des notre, plusieurs milliers d'annes au moins.


a na rien de sr, et a me permet de finir mon post que j'ai du envoyer  la va vite au bureau  ::D: 
Cherche polydactylie par exemple.




> D'ici l, il parait probable que la technique optimise toujours plus nos propres facults.
> Une telle avance est-elle rattrapable ?


Qui te dis que nous avons vraiment beaucoup d'avance ? 300 000 ans pour l'homo sapiens, 2 millions d'annes depuis l'homo habilis, premier homo a fabriquer des outils. Combien d'annes pour la civilisation ? 10 000 ans ? Et pour l'explosion scientifique ? 5 sicles ?
Il se pourrait bien que l'humain soit lent par rapport a ce qu'il est possible d'obtenir avec un tre intelligent.




> Deux espces suprieurement intelligente peuvent-elle cohabiter pacifiquement en ce monde ?


Au vu de ton obstination a vouloir crer des hirarchies de valeurs entre les espces et les cultures, il semblerait que non.




> Si il s'avrait qu'elle soit possible, autant prvoir cette situation ds aujourd'hui !
> L'importance de la science dans cette question ne rend pas moins importante toute la philosophie dont nous devrons faire preuve si nous voulons  l'avenir ne plus tre honteux (comme nous le sommes trop aujourd'hui) de notre pass.


Je n'ai pas honte de mon pass. Il commence le 1er juillet 1974 et ne concerne que ce dont je suis directement responsable.

----------


## juvamine

> Ha Bon !  "Aveugle" est un mot insultant !


[mode je dtends l'atmosphre]
 ::whistle::  Un pauvre aveugle qui n'y voyait rien....
rencontre une dame, rencontre une dame...
Un pauvre aveugle qui n'y voyait rien
rencontre une dame qui lui voulait du bien !

[...]
Mon pauvre aveugle mais que voulez vous
Je voudrais madame, je voudrais madame...
Mon pauvre aveugle mais que voulez vous
Je voudrais madame coucher avec vous !

Mon pauvre aveugle, vous n'y verrez rien ! 
Ca n'fait rien Madame, a n'fait rien Madame 
Mon pauvre aveugle, vous n'y verrez rien ! 
Ca n'fait rien Madame, je sentirai bien !
 ::whistle2::  
[/mode je dtends l'atmosphre]

Bonne continuation :p

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Qui te dis que nous avons vraiment beaucoup d'avance ?





> 300 000 ans pour l'homo sapiens, 2 millions d'annes depuis l'homo habilis, premier homo a fabriquer des outils. Combien d'annes pour la civilisation ? 10 000 ans ? Et pour l'explosion scientifique ? 5 sicles ?


Et dauphins, cochons ou autre singes n'en sont eux qu'au niveau pr-pr-humain (au vu de certaines de leurs facults, somme toute limites).
Un cerveau fonctionnel et aussi performant que le notre pourrait-il apparaitre chez un reptile par exemple en peu de temps ?
Cela me parait scientifiquement peu probable, un cerveau tant tout de mme plus complexe qu'un doigt.




> Il se pourrait bien que l'humain soit lent par rapport a ce qu'il est possible d'obtenir avec un tre intelligent.


En effet.




> Au vu de ton obstination a vouloir crer des hirarchies de valeurs entre les espces et les cultures, il semblerait que non.


A vrai dire, je manque de vocabulaire pour dcrire la domination (intellectuelle) de fait, c'est  dire la supriorit que je dcris, et la soumission par la force d'une personne ou d'un groupe.

"Constater" l'infriorit d'une espce n'est pas vouloir la dominer ou la soumettre.
Si civilisation extra-terrestre "avance" il y avait, j'aurais beau nous considrer infrieurs, je n'en serais pas soumis pour autant.
Je me considre dj infrieur  beaucoup de gens et, mme si je ne pense pas qu'ils l'auraient voulu, jamais ils ne m'auraient soumis.




> Je n'ai pas honte de mon pass. Il commence le 1er juillet 1974 et ne concerne que ce dont je suis directement responsable.


Idem.
Tu es cependant responsable de celui pour qui tu votes, et donc en partie responsable de l'tat de notre future coexistence avec les singes parlant, ou toute autre entit dont j'envie dj la vision.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Nous sommes assez intelligents pour comprendre qu'il n'est pas dans notre intrt d'radiquer une autre civilisation ou une autre culture, quand bien mme serait-elle sous-dveloppe ou infrieur intellectuellement (des hommes verts et cons ^^).

Je me permet un petit rsum de ma pens.

Toute caractristique quantifiable, mesurable, peut tre sujette  hirarchisation.

Nous courons moins vite qu'un gupard, ne volons pas et ne voyons pas la nuit.

L'homme n'est suprieur qu'intellectuellement mais cette caractristique est celle qui compte le plus, tant sur le plan darwinien que philosophique.

Le reste en dcoule :
Nos voitures roulent plus vite et plus longtemps que ne court le gupard, nous volons plus vite et plus haut que n'importe quel oiseaux et percevons toutes les longueurs d'onde de la lumire.

Nous finirons par devenir suprieurs en tout point.

Un trou noir peut absorber une toile. Je pense que l'humanit peut faire bien mieux !

Pour moi, LA supriorit, c'est la supriorit de l'esprit.

Si tout le monde pensait cela, le monde serait meilleur.

(Cela explique bien mon intrt pour le dbat et ma volont de convaincre mes congnres.)

----------


## Acropole

> Et dauphins, cochons ou autre singes n'en sont eux qu'au niveau pr-pr-humain (au vu de certaines de leurs facults, somme toute limites).


Absolument pas. Le stade pr humain a disparu il y a des millions d'annes.
C'est exactement le genre de raccourcis bas sur une vision anthropocentrique que je critique.
Un dauphin n'est pas au stade pr humain il est au stade pr-post-dauphin ou pr disparition.




> Un cerveau fonctionnel et aussi performant que le notre pourrait-il apparaitre chez un reptile par exemple en peu de temps ?


Pourquoi prendre cet exemple en particulier pour nier mon assertion qui porte sur n'importe quelle espce ? Tu r crit l'nonc du problme pour le faire coller  ta solution...




> Cela me parait scientifiquement peu probable, un cerveau tant tout de mme plus complexe qu'un doigt.


Peu importe. La question est : combien de gnes doivent tre modifi dans une espce pour la faire passer d'un stade d'intelligence  un autre. Et je ne vois pas ce qui te permet d'affirmer qu'a l'heure actuelle aucune espce n'est proche d'un basculement important dans son volution.
Selon ton systme, l'humain aurait pris un raccourcis vers l'intelligence par rapport aux autre descendants primates de notre anctre commun. Ce raccourcis est il le plus court ? Personne ne le sait.




> Tu es cependant responsable de celui pour qui tu votes, et donc en partie responsable de l'tat de notre future coexistence avec les singes parlant, ou toute autre entit dont j'envie dj la vision.


Je ne vote jamais et ne suis absolument pas responsable de l'avenir de toute la plante. Le syndrome jsus est une pathologie narcissique et mgalomane.





> Toute caractristique quantifiable, mesurable, peut tre sujette  hirarchisation.


Un kilo de plomb est suprieur a un gramme de plomb ?
a n'a aucun sens.
Il est prfrable d'avoir un gramme de plomb dans le sang qu'un kilo.




> L'homme n'est suprieur qu'intellectuellement mais cette caractristique est celle qui compte le plus, tant sur le plan darwinien que philosophique.


a n'a pas encore t prouv d'un point de vu darwinien.
Les points de vu philosophiques sur ce qui est meilleur sont lgion.




> Pour moi, LA supriorit, c'est la supriorit de l'esprit.


Pour toi.




> Si tout le monde pensait cela, le monde serait meilleur.


Prouve le.
Meilleur n'a pas de sens s'il n'est pas dfinit par un objectif.
Va parler de ton monde meilleurs  ceux qui rvent d'un monde diffrent de celui que tu souhaite...

----------


## ManusDei

> Absolument pas. Le stade pr humain a disparu il y a des millions d'annes.
> C'est exactement le genre de raccourcis bas sur une vision anthropocentrique que je critique.
> Un dauphin n'est pas au stade pr humain il est au stade pr-post-dauphin ou pr disparition.


Un dauphin est un dauphin. Comparer les dauphins et les humains, c'est comme vouloir additionner des pommes et des oranges (ou n'importe quel exemple que votre prof au primaire aura prit).





> Je ne vote jamais et ne suis absolument pas responsable de l'avenir de toute la plante. Le syndrome jsus est une pathologie narcissique et mgalomane.


Tu es tout aussi responsable, car tu laisses les autres dcider pour toi, alors que tu es tout aussi qualifi qu'eux pour dcider.

----------


## GrandFather

> Si vous tiez un peu au fait des connaissances en la matire vous sauriez que d'une gnration  la suivante de nouveaux organes pleinement fonctionnels peuvent se dvelopper. Un peu comme le cours d'une rivire qui change totalement suite  un barrage naturel qui cde.


Pointer l'ignorance chez les autres est un exercice prilleux, le risque tant d'exposer la sienne propre en retour... La thorie des quilibres ponctus n'a jamais postul que les changements volutifs pouvaient intervenir d'une gnration  l'autre, mais qu' l'chelle de l'volution des espces (donc sur un trs grand nombre de gnrations), les changements taient discontinus.

Ce  quoi tu fais rfrence s'appelle l'pigntique, et sa manifestation chez les organismes complexes est encore largement du domaine de la recherche. C'est en tout cas, pour l'instant, en marge des mcanismes volutifs, et il n'y a mme pas le commencement de prmices d'unification des deux domaines.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il est bien sr tout  fait logique que je propose de remplacer "barbare" par "aveugle".
> Je suppose donc que tu n'as pas ou mal lu les messages prcdents ou encore que tu ne fasses que troller.


Si, si, j'ai lu tout votre blabla pathtique, et a m'a inspir cette remarque, que je trouvais comique, mais, qui a moustill votre arrogance, avant mme d'avoir effleur votre intelligence.




> Nous pouvons aussi essayer d'tre un tant soit peu constructif et faire des propositions, exposer des ides ou donner quelques arguments


C'est vrai ! Vous pourriez ? Oh, ce serait cool !




> Pour largir un peu mon propos, je dirais que nos gos nous poussent tous  progresser mais qu'ils n'excusent pas certaines erreurs ou certaines fautes que tous nous commettons pour les dfendre.


Si ce sont vos gos qui sont en jeux, je comprends pourquoi j'ai l'impression d'assister  un combat de sumo ! 




> je doute que beaucoup de Franais lisent l'ancien Franais et il n'y a pas plusieurs milliers d'annes d'cart


Dj, que, sur ce forum, on a la preuve que la plupart de savent pas crire le franais actuel !  ::aie::

----------


## Acropole

> Tu es tout aussi responsable, car tu laisses les autres dcider pour toi, alors que tu es tout aussi qualifi qu'eux pour dcider.


Responsable des dcisions des socialistes, des colos, des capitalistes, des monothistes, des communistes, des nationalistes et des autres parce que je ne vote pas ? Je suis responsable de tout ce qu'il se passe dans ce monde et de toutes les conneries commises par l'humanit entire ?
H bien je n'avais jamais trouv de justification au gnocide de l'humanit jusqu' aujourd'hui, la voil.




> Pointer l'ignorance chez les autres est un exercice prilleux, le risque tant d'exposer la sienne propre en retour... La thorie des quilibres ponctus n'a jamais postul que les changements volutifs pouvaient intervenir d'une gnration  l'autre, mais qu' l'chelle de l'volution des espces (donc sur un trs grand nombre de gnrations), les changements taient discontinus.
> 
> Ce  quoi tu fais rfrence s'appelle l'pigntique, et sa manifestation chez les organismes complexes est encore largement du domaine de la recherche. C'est en tout cas, pour l'instant, en marge des mcanismes volutifs, et il n'y a mme pas le commencement de prmices d'unification des deux domaines.


Le changement brutal d'une gnration  l'autre est un fait. Que cette pice du puzzle n'est pas encore pris sa place dans le tableau ne signifie pas qu'elle n'existe pas, ni qu'elle ne signifie pas ce que j'ai dis. Il est vident que ces changements brusques ne se font pas tous les jours. Ils sont mme rarissimes. Mais ils existent.
Ils existe d'autre cas, comme les vague gantes qui peuvent se crer lorsque des ondes se retrouvent additionnes, ou encore les quelques cas possible de rsonance de l'orbite de mercure  :




> Au final, 201 cas ont t rpertoris qui, hormis cinq exemples o l'on assiste  une jection de Mars hors du systme solaire, conduisent  des collisions entre les plantes ou entre une plante et le Soleil en moins de cent millions d'annes aprs cette dstabilisation. Un cas aboutit  une collision entre Mercure et la Terre, 29  une collision entre Mars et la Terre et 18  une collision entre Vnus et la Terre...

----------


## GrandFather

> Le changement brutal d'une gnration  l'autre est un fait. Que cette pice du puzzle n'est pas encore pris sa place dans le tableau ne signifie pas qu'elle n'existe pas, ni qu'elle ne signifie pas ce que j'ai dis. Il est vident que ces changements brusques ne se font pas tous les jours. Ils sont mme rarissimes. Mais ils existent.


L'apparition d'organes fonctionnels d'une gnration  l'autre, dans le rgne animal ? C'est une blague ? Pour l'instant, chez l'homme, la manifestation la plus spectaculaire de l'pigntique - et c'est encore du domaine de la recherche - impliquerait la prvalence de certaines pathologies dans une population dont les gniteurs auraient subi un stress entranant des modifications du gnome transmissibles.

Et encore une fois, a n'a strictement rien  voir avec la thorie de l'volution, en incluant ou non celle des quilibres ponctus.

----------


## ManusDei

> Responsable des dcisions des socialistes, des colos, des capitalistes, des monothistes, des communistes, des nationalistes et des autres parce que je ne vote pas ? Je suis responsable de tout ce qu'il se passe dans ce monde et de toutes les conneries commises par l'humanit entire ?
> H bien je n'avais jamais trouv de justification au gnocide de l'humanit jusqu' aujourd'hui, la voil.


Tu laisses d'autres personnes dcider  ta place, de ta propre volont. Tu as une part de responsabilit. Voter est le premier moyen d'expression que l'on ait pour manifester nos ides (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_....C3.A8s-guerre).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'apparition d'organes fonctionnels d'une gnration  l'autre, dans le rgne animal ? C'est une blague ?


Non. Le _bouletus cerebrum_est un organe (enfin un sous-organe) parfaitement fonctionnel et qui peut apparatre d'une gnration  l'autre. J'en crois des exemples tous les jours!

 ::mouarf::

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Si, si, j'ai lu tout votre blabla pathtique, et a m'a inspir cette remarque, que je trouvais comique, mais, qui a moustill votre arrogance, avant mme d'avoir effleur votre intelligence.


Donc tu assumes pleinement ton trollage ?




> C'est vrai ! Vous pourriez ? Oh, ce serait cool !


Nous essayons mais toi non visiblement.




> Si ce sont vos gos qui sont en jeux, je comprends pourquoi j'ai l'impression d'assister  un combat de sumo !


L'ego entre presque toujours en jeu, tu nous le prouves toi mme et la faute que tu commets n'en est pas excuse.




> Je ne vote jamais et ne suis absolument pas responsable de l'avenir de toute la plante. Le syndrome jsus est une pathologie narcissique et mgalomane.


Je disais "en partie". Ceux qui ont vot Hitler sont *en partie* responsables non pas du gnocide puisqu'il n'avait pas t annonc mais du statut des juifs par exemple.
On peut aussi les considrer irresponsables, peut-tre  juste titre, et remettre en question la dmocratie comme principe (je le fait rgulirement).




> Un kilo de plomb est suprieur a un gramme de plomb ?
> a n'a aucun sens.
> Il est prfrable d'avoir un gramme de plomb dans le sang qu'un kilo.


"1000 > 1" se traduit "mille est suprieur  un", quantitativement.

Nous sommes *plus* intelligents que les autres espces et c'est ce qui nous dfinit. Le nier, c'est nier notre identit.
Quant  LA supriorit, je crois que si la dfinition que je propose tait universellement reconnue, nous aurions beaucoup moins de problme.
Cela dit, elle ne l'est pas.
Est-ce pour autant une bonne raison de ne peux pas essayer de changer cette situation ?
Si j'arrive  convaincre, par exemple, le raciste primaire, n'est-je pas uvrer pour la paix ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, tout ne se vaut pas, c'est un fait.
Refuser tout tri sur des caractristiques quantifiables n'est-il pas idologique ?
L'interdiction des statistiques ethniques par exemple, n'est-elle pas antiscientifique ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je disais "en partie". Ceux qui ont vot Hitler sont *en partie* responsables non pas du gnocide puisqu'il n'avait pas t annonc mais du statut des juifs par exemple.


Euh... Le bouquin programme du nazisme est sorti largement avant les lections, donc le programme tait annonc bien avant  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc tu assumes pleinement ton trollage ?
> 
> 
> Nous essayons mais toi non visiblement.
> 
> 
> L'ego entre presque toujours en jeu, tu nous le prouves toi mme et la faute que tu commets n'en est pas excuse.


 ::mouarf:: 

Tu sais que tu es drle ? 




> Je disais "en partie". Ceux qui ont vot Hitler sont *en partie* responsables non pas du gnocide puisqu'il n'avait pas t annonc mais du statut des juifs par exemple.
> On peut aussi les considrer irresponsables, peut-tre  juste titre, et remettre en question la dmocratie comme principe (je le fait rgulirement).


T'es srieux ou tu trolles ? Srieusement...




> Nous sommes *plus* intelligents que les autres espces et c'est ce qui nous dfinit.


Et l aussi, t'es srieux ? 




> Le nier, c'est nier notre identit.


Ah, oui, tu as l'air srieux.  :8O: 




> Quant  LA supriorit, je crois que si la dfinition que je propose tait universellement reconnue, nous aurions beaucoup moins de problme.
> Cela dit, elle ne l'est pas.


Moi j'avais a comme dfinition...



> supriorit : nom fminin
> (latin mdival superioritas, du latin classique superior, suprieur)
> 
>     Caractre de ce qui est suprieur en rang, en valeur, etc. : La supriorit des produits de cette marque.
>     Situation avantageuse, dominante cre par une puissance, une qualit plus grande : La supriorit que donne la fortune.
>     Attitude de quelqu'un qui se croit suprieur aux autres : Prendre un air de supriorit.


J'ai juste, matre ?




> Si j'arrive  convaincre, par exemple, le raciste primaire, n'est-je pas uvrer pour la paix ?


Heu, il tait en guerre ton raciste primaire ?

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Moi j'avais a comme dfinition...


Admettons alors que la supriorit ne soit dfinit que par la domination par la force, la richesse etc..
Tu n'as qu' remplac tous les "suprieur" dans mes messages par "plus grand".

Sinon, oui, j'tais srieux. Si tu as des arguments, je veux bien les connaitre.

----------


## Acropole

> Tu laisses d'autres personnes dcider  ta place, de ta propre volont. Tu as une part de responsabilit. Voter est le premier moyen d'expression que l'on ait pour manifester nos ides (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_....C3.A8s-guerre).


Etant donn qu'on est toujours coupable d'un cot ou d'un autre quand on fait quelque chose, si en plus on est aussi coupable quand on ne fait rien, le seul moyen d'tre innocent est d'liminer tous les accusateurs.
D'autant plus si c'est pour tre condamn pour les actes d'autres personnes aux quatre coins de la plante et  toutes les poques.

----------


## ManusDei

Tu confonds responsabilit et culpabilit, je crois.

----------


## juvamine

> Etant donn qu'on est toujours coupable d'un cot ou d'un autre quand on fait quelque chose, si en plus on est aussi coupable quand on ne fait rien, le seul moyen d'tre innocent est d'liminer tous les accusateurs.


J'entends bien ton point de vue sur le vote, mais je ne le comprends pas.
Pour coller au sujet du topic, nous avons justement la libert de choisir nos dirigeants...mieux encore, nous avons la libert de nous faire lire.
Je ne suis pas un grand dmocrate, mais  part revenir  un roi (c'est le souhait cach "des franais", et c'est pour cela que la Vme rpublique est ce qu'elle est), il n'y a pas de solutions viables...du moins je n'en connais pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Admettons alors que la supriorit ne soit dfinit que par la domination par la force, la richesse etc..
> Tu n'as qu' remplac tous les "suprieur" dans mes messages par "plus grand".
> 
> Sinon, oui, j'tais srieux. Si tu as des arguments, je veux bien les connaitre.


Pourquoi ramener la supriorit  la domination ? Ce n'est pas une ncessit. C'est souvent le cas, je te le conois, mais n'est-ce-pas justement une marque d'infriorit que de vouloir dominer ?

La supriorit de la race humaine ne devrait-elle pas tre remise en cause par le fait qu'elle n'est pas capable de vivre avec les autres races (et mme avec ses semblables ?)
Ensuite, sur semble prendre le parti que seule l'intelligence  permis  l'homme de dominer sur terre. Pour moi, c'est avant tout une histoire gntique et biologique, qui font que notre main est dote d'un pouce mis en opposition des autres doigts, ce qui permis  nos lointains anctres (pas forcment plus intelligents  la base que leurs voisins) de se servir de cette main pour prendre et serrer, et finalement de possder le premier et seul outil de l'poque... la main !
L'autre fait vient de notre ... dentition. Ou plus prcisment de notre mchoire infrieure qui a permis nos anctre de dvelopper son crne contrairement aux autres primates.

Bref, avant de se prtendre suprieur, regardons franchement en quoi nous sommes si suprieurs. 

Ensuite, dans votre long dbat, il a t dit qu'une espce pourrait surgir et qui aurait un niveau d'intelligence gal voir suprieur au notre, et nous dominer et finalement nous dtruire. Outre que je doute qu'une telle race puisse se dvelopper aussi rapidement que cela est suppose, en admettant que ce soit une possibilit, je crois que partir de la supposition qu'une telle race ne pourrait pas dpasser l'espce humaine car ils nous a fallu plusieurs centaines de milliers d'annes pour arriver  ce que nous sommes, c'est suppos qu'il n'y aurait pas de corrlation entre ces deux espces. Et que la nouvelle espce ne pourrait pas bnficier de notre exprience et de nos connaissances. 

Nous (l'espce humaine en gnral) avons un tel sentiment de supriorit sur le reste du monde animal et vgtal que nous avons tendance  nous croire invincibles. La religion se sert de supposs "tres suprieurs" (gnralement crateur de ce que nous sommes) pour essayer de dominer les autres, d'autres se servent d'argent, de politique, de leurs tudes, ... Chacun essaie de dominer l'autre, car comme nous sommes suprieurs aux espces, il faut aussi tre le suprieur des autres hommes. 
La supriorit, pour moi, c'est de savoir observer et apprendre des autres, plutt que de vouloir les dominer. Et c'est pour a, que je trouve l'Homme plus pitoyable que dominant !

Heureusement, pour nous, la Terre, nous donne parfois  rflchir sur notre soi-disant supriorit ! Et notre supriorit en prend un coup quand on y rflchit un peu. Lors du tsunami en Thalande, la plupart des oiseaux avaient quitt l'le, la plupart des animaux sauvages avaient gagn les hauteurs et les poissons avaient fui, par contre, sur la plage, on retrouvait Robert, l'tre suprieur, avec son camscope SONY dernire gnration qui, tout en filmant, disait "Eh, Germaine ! Ramnes tes fesses (et une bire) ! Je vais te filmer devant la grosse vague !"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Acropole

> Tu confonds responsabilit et culpabilit, je crois.


Tu confond confondre et lier  ::P: 
Deux objets lis mais non identiques influencent rciproquement leur mouvement, ce qui est le cas des questions de responsabilit et de culpabilit.

----------


## diogene

*ZiGoM@r* :



> Nous sommes plus intelligents que les autres espces et c'est ce qui nous dfinit.


Voila une phrase qui malgr les apparences n'apporte aucune information utile.
Le concept d'intelligence est notre invention et est une description d'un comportement particulier  notre espce. Et comme c'est nous qui nous comporterons toujours le mieux comme des humains, nous nous considrerons toujours plus intelligents que n'importe quelle espce passe, prsente ou  venir.
Cela restreint singulirement l'intrt de ce concept lorsqu'on essaye de l'appliquer  une autre espce.




> Et dauphins, cochons ou autre singes (_sic_) n'en sont eux qu'au niveau pr-pr-humain (au vu de certaines de leurs facults, somme toute limites).


Je partage tout  fait le point de vue d'*Acropole* (#143) et de *ManusDei* (#144) sur ce point
Je ne pense pas que la finalit de l'volution soit l'homme. C'est une ide qui relve de la profession de foi, une croyance "religieuse".  Tu sembles penser que nous sommes le (et pas 'un') "sommet" de l'volution, mais  toutes les espces sont des "sommets" de l'volution par le seul fait qu'elles existent (je ne parle pas des cratures issues de manipulations gntiques qui tendent  crer des espces adaptes  l'exploitation par l'homme).

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> *ZiGoM@r* :
> Voila une phrase qui malgr les apparences n'apporte aucune information utile.
> Le concept d'intelligence est notre invention et est une description d'un comportement particulier  notre espce. Et comme c'est nous qui nous comporterons toujours le mieux comme des humains, nous nous considrerons toujours plus intelligents que n'importe quelle espce passe, prsente ou  venir.
> Cela restreint singulirement l'intrt de ce concept lorsqu'on essaye de l'appliquer  une autre espce.


Le mot "intelligence" n'en est pas moins compris par tous les humains. Son sens peut fluctuer mais reste limit.
Les facults intellectuelles d'autres espces sont rgulirement mesures par les scientifiques et nos dfinitions se prcisent chaque jour.
Comme je le disais prcdemment, *tous* les mots que nous utilisons sont uniquement humain donc ton argument, appliqu au reste du dictionnaire, empcherait toute discussion quelque en soit le thme.




> Je partage tout  fait le point de vue d'*Acropole* (#143) et de *ManusDei* (#144) sur ce point
> Je ne pense pas que la finalit de l'volution soit l'homme. C'est une ide qui relve de la profession de foi, une croyance "religieuse".  Tu sembles penser que nous sommes le (et pas 'un') "sommet" de l'volution, mais  toutes les espces sont des "sommets" de l'volution par le seul fait qu'elles existent (je ne parle pas des cratures issues de manipulations gntiques qui tendent  crer des espces adaptes  l'exploitation par l'homme).


Je ne dis pas que l'intelligence est la finalit de l'volution. Je pense simplement, au vu de notre incroyable potentiel, qu'elle est une tape trs importante ou en tout cas non-ngligeable.
Quelque soit notre avenir, lhumanit aura eu une influence norme sur son environnement et les fossiles qu'elle laissera (ses uvres par exemple) seront autrement plus riches en information qu'un fmur de T-Rex.

Mon chelle de valeur est trop humaine ? Comment peut-il en tre autrement ?!
Je pense que votre anti-anthropomorphisme est typiquement humain !
(Aucun membre d'une autre espce n'ayant tent de me convaincre de l'troitesse de mon point de vue...)

Abolir toutes les valeurs, tous les mots parce-qu'ils sont humains n'a selon moi aucun sens.
Je parlais moi mme de la libert, notion que je juge trop floue et trop plastique pour tre utilise sans un norme dveloppement, ou de nombreuses rfrences, permettant de la dfinir plus prcisment. Qu'elle soit uniquement humaine, cela ne me drange pas puisque je ne communique gnralement qu'avec mes congnres. Cependant, l'employer comme si nous en partagions tous une dfinition identique me parait tre une erreur.
Cela dit, une discussion sur cette notion, visant justement  affiner une dfinition commune, me parait importante.
Il en est de mme pour moi de la supriorit, dont aucun autre animal n'en comprend le sens, dfinit diffremment par tout un chacun, mais dont l'importance me parait vidente : Beaucoup l'emploient et en partage une dfinition large; qu'il s'agit,  mon sens, de prciser.

----------

